# TV Reminders



## Scott Kocourek

TV Reminders @ DBSTalk.

Please post in this thread upcoming TV shows that you would like to receive a reminder for.

*Post the following information:*

Show Name
Season/Series Premier or Special
Network
Date/Time in EST

Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.

Discussion Posts will be deleted.

Please make information as accurate as possible.

If you are able please post time in EST.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

*To get the TV reminders:*

Click the TV Shows Tab on the top of the screen.
Find a show you want a reminder for and click "Request reminder for this event."


----------



## matt

Breaking Bad
Season premiere
AMC 254
July 2011 (No specific date yet, I guess remind on the 1st?)


----------



## RobertE

Franklin & Bash
Series Premier
TNT
06/01/11

Men of a Certain Age
Season Premier
TNT
06/01/11

Memphis Beat
Season Premier
TNT
06/14/11

HawthoRNe
Season Premier
TNT
06/14/11

Falling Skies
Series Premier
TNT
06/19/11

Leverage
Season Premier
TNT
06/26/11

The Closer
Season Premier
TNT
07/11/11

Rizzoli & Isles
Season Premier
TNT
07/11/11


----------



## RobertE

South Park
Comedy Central
Season Premier
04/27/11


----------



## RobertE

In Plain Sight
USA
Season Premier
05/01/11


----------



## matt

RobertE said:


> South Park
> Comedy Central
> Season Premier
> 04/27/11


+1 please.


----------



## RobertE

Body of Proof
Series Premier
ABC
03/29/11


----------



## klang

Sanctuary
Mid Season premier
SYFY
4/15/11

Doctor Who
Season premier
BBCA
4/23/11


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks for the good start.


----------



## BobaBird

Chaos
Series Premier
CBS
4-1-11 7pm/8pm


----------



## Scott Kocourek

American Restoration
Series Premier
History Channel
April 15, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Coal
Series Premier
Spike TV
March 30, 2011


----------



## matt

Scott Kocourek said:


> American Restoration
> Series Premier
> History Channel
> April 15, 2011


+1 please.


----------



## phrelin

Mildred Pierce Miniseries
Series Premier
HBO
3/27/11

Nurse Jackie
Season Premier
Showtime
3/28/11

United States of Tara
Season Premier
Showtime
3/28/11

Camelot
Series Premier
Starz
4/1/11

The Borgias
Series Premier
Showtime
4/3/11

The Killing
Series Premier
AMC
4/3/11

Breaking In
Series Premier
Fox
4/6/11

'Treme
Season Premier
HBO
4/24/11

Law & Order: CI
Season Premier
USA
5/1/11

Terra Nova
Series Premier
Fox
5/23/11

Happy Endings
Series Premier
ABC
4/13/11


----------



## phrelin

White Collar
Season Premier
USA
6/7/11

Covert Affairs
Season Premier
USA
6/7/11

Rookie Blue
Season Premier
ABC
6/16/11

The Hot Zone
Series Premier
ABC
6/21/11


----------



## phrelin

Torchwood
Season Premier
Starz
7/8/11

Rescue Me
Season Premier
FX
7/12/11

Weeds
Season Premier
Showtime
6/27/11

The Big C
Season Premier
Showtime
6/27/11


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Deadliest Catch
Season Premier
Discovery Channel
April 12, 2011


----------



## Jaspear

Game of Thrones 
Series Premier
HBO
4/17/11


----------



## fluffybear

Let's start with these:


"Burn Notice: The Fall of Sam Axe"
Special
USA
04/17/2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

fluffybear said:


> Let's start with these:
> 
> "Burn Notice: The Fall of Sam Axe"
> Special
> 04/17/2011


What network is this one on? The rest of them I have entered already.


----------



## RobertE

Scott Kocourek said:


> What network is this one on? The rest of them I have entered already.


USA


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The Paul Reiser Show
Series Premier
NBC
April 14, 2011

Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution
Season Premier
ABC
April 12, 2011


----------



## Alan Gordon

phrelin said:


> Terra Nova
> Series Premier
> Fox
> 5/23/11


That's been pushed back til Fall...

~Alan


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> Terra Nova
> Series Premier
> Fox
> [strike]5/23/11[/strike] Delayed until fall.





Alan Gordon said:


> That's been pushed back til Fall...
> 
> ~Alan


Removed from calendar for now.


----------



## HDJulie

Swamp People
Series Premiere
March 31 (Tonight), 8:00 CST
History Channel


----------



## RobertE

HDJulie said:


> Swamp People
> Series Premiere
> March 31 (Tonight), 8:00 CST
> History Channel


Added to calendar


----------



## HDJulie

That should be SEASON premiere, not series premiere. This is the second season.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

HDJulie said:


> That should be SEASON premiere, not series premiere. This is the second season.


Thanks, it's correct on the calendar.


----------



## phrelin

Masterpiece Classic: New Upstairs Downstairs
Series Premier
PBS
4/10/2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> Masterpiece Classic: New Upstairs Downstairs
> Series Premier
> PBS
> 4/10/2011


Thanks phrelin, entered.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Whale Wars
Animal Planet
Season Premier
June 2011, date not released.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Does anyone have questions on how the TV Reminders calendar works? If you do please PM me or RobertE and we will help you.


----------



## RobertE

True Blood 6/26, Entourage 7/10 & Curb Your Enthusiasm 7/24 season premiers on HBO have all been added to the calendar.


----------



## RobertE

Added Mythbusters new episodes starting 4/6 on Discovery.


----------



## RobertE

Added River Monsters season 3 premier 4/10 on Animal Planet


----------



## spartanstew

RobertE said:


> True Blood, Entourage & Curb Your Enthusiasm season premiers on HBO have all been added to the calendar.


Can you give me a hint of when they are so's I don't have to search through the calendar?


----------



## RobertE

spartanstew said:


> Can you give me a hint of when they are so's I don't have to search through the calendar?


6/26, 7/10 & 7/24 respectively.


----------



## spartanstew

Thank you.


----------



## RobertE

Have Cake Will Travel - Series Premier - Food Network 9pm ET/PT 4/26


----------



## BobaBird

Teen Wolf
Series Premier
MTV
June 5


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Teen Wolf
> Series Premier
> MTV
> June 5


Added


----------



## BobaBird

Workaholics
Series Premier
Comedy Central
April 6, 10:30/9:30pm


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Workaholics
> Series Premier
> Comedy Central
> April 6, 10:30/9:30pm


Added


----------



## armophob

Showtime

"Secret Diary of a Call Girl" (Final Season) premiere: Thursday, April 7 at 10:30 p.m. Et

"Weeds" (Season 7) premiere: Monday, June 27 at 10 p.m. Et

"The Big C" (Season 2) premiere: Monday, June 27 at 10:30 p.m. Et


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Showtime
> 
> "Secret Diary of a Call Girl" (Final Season) premiere: Thursday, April 7 at 10:30 p.m. Et
> 
> "Weeds" (Season 7) premiere: Monday, June 27 at 10 p.m. Et
> 
> "The Big C" (Season 2) premiere: Monday, June 27 at 10:30 p.m. Et


Done!


----------



## armophob

STARZ 

Torchwood: Miracle Day Teaser - July 8, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> STARZ
> 
> Torchwood: Miracle Day Teaser - July 8, 2011


Done.


----------



## RobertE

Burn Notice - Season Premier - 6/23 9pm - US
Suits - Series Premier - 6/23 10pm - USA
Royal Pains - Season Premier - 6/29 - USA
Necessary Roughness - Series Premier - 6/29 - USA

All added to calendar.


----------



## RobertE

Multiple Series and Season premiers on The Cooking Channel and Food Network.

The Cooking Channel - Series Premiers


UNIQUE SWEETS April 24th at 10:30pm ET/7:30pm PT
THE ORIGINALS WITH EMERIL May 5th at 10:30pm ET/7:30pm PT 
FROM SPAIN WITH LOVE May 27th at 9pm ET/6pm PT 
HOOK, LINE & DINNER June 7th at 10:30pm ET/7:30pm PT

The Cooking Channel - Season Premiers


CHUCK'S DAY OFF Season Two Premiere: May 1st at 11am ET/8am PT 
EVERYDAY EXOTIC Season Two Premiere: July 9th at 12:30pm ET/9:30am PT 
*****IN' KITCHEN Season Two Premiere: July 20th at 10pm ET/7pm PT
HUNGRY GIRL Season Two Premiere: August 6th at 4pm ET/1pm PT

Food Network Series Premiers


BEST IN SMOKE Series Premiere: May 8th at 10pm ET/PT; subsequent airings at 9pm ET/PT
CRAVE Series Premiere: June 20th at 10pm ET/PT
SUGAR HIGH Series Premiere: August 8th at 10:30pm ET/PT

Food Network Season Premiers


24 HOUR RESTAURANT BATTLE Season Two Premiere: April 21st at 10pm ET/PT 
CHOPPED Season Seven Premiere: May 3rd at 10pm ET/PT 
FOOD NETWORK STAR Season Seven Premiere: June 5th at 9pm ET/PT
THE GREAT FOOD TRUCK RACE Season Two Premiere: August 14th at 10pm ET/PT; subsequent airings at 9pm ET/PT 
NEXT IRON CHEF: CELEBRITY (WT) Season Four Premiere: October 30th at 9pm ET/PT

All Added to calendar.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Dual Survival
Discovery Channel
Season 2 Premier
April 22, 2011

Added


----------



## RobertE

American Chopper: Jr vs Senior - Season Premier - 4/25 9pm E/P - Discovery Channel.


----------



## RobertE

Red Faction: Origins - JUNE 4, AT 9PM (ET/PT) - Syfy


----------



## RobertE

HAUNTED COLLECTOR June 1, at 9PM (ET/PT) - Syfy 

HOLLYWOOD TREASURE MID-SEASON RETURN 10PM (ET/PT) Syfy

ALPHAS Series Premier July 11 at 10pm (ET/PT) Syfy

LEGEND QUEST Series Premier July 13 at 10pm (ET/PT) Syfy

EUREKA SEASON 4.5 Premier July 11 @ 8pm (ET/PT) Syfy

WAREHOUSE 13 SEASON 3 Premier July 11 @ 9pm (ET/PT) Syfy

HAVEN SEASON 2 Premier July 15 @ 10pm (ET/PT) Syfy 

GHOST HUNTERS INTERNATIONAL SEASON 3 Premier July 13 @ 9pm (ET/PT)


----------



## Supramom2000

Looks like July 11 is a really busy night for some reason!!

Is there any way to break out the shows? I didn't realize that "Events" meant several shows until I clicked on it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Mob Wives 
Series Premier
April 17, 2011
VH1

Police POV
Series Premier
April 17, 2011
TruTV

Dresscue Me
Series Premier
April 19, 2011
Planet Green

Ice Pilots
Series Premier
April 22
National Geographic

Extreme Makeover: Weight Loss Edition
Season Premier
April 30
ABC

Added to Calendar


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Pawn Queens
Season Premier
May 5, 2011
TLC

Jerseylicious
Season Premier
May 15, 2011
Style

The Bachelorette
Season Premier
May 23, 2011
ABC

So You Think You Can Dance
Season Premier
May 26, 2011
Fox

America's Got Talent
Season Premier
May 31, 2011
NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Masterchef
Season Premier
June 6, 2011
FOX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Hell's Kitchen
Season Preimer
July 19,2011
FOX

Take the Money and Run
Series Premier
July 28, 2011
ABC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Bachelor Pad
Series Premier
August 8, 2011
ABC

America's Karaoke Challenge
Series Premier
August 8, 2011
ABC


----------



## BobaBird

Running Wilde
Return from hiatus (final 4 unaired episodes)
FX (change from Fox)
Thursday April 28


----------



## Henry

The Voice
Series Premier
Tuesday, 4/26, 9e/8c 
NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Running Wilde
> Return from hiatus (final 4 unaired episodes)
> FX (change from Fox)
> Thursday April 28





Henry said:


> The Voice
> Series Premier
> Tuesday, 4/26, 9e/8c
> NBC


Thanks, they are added to the calendar.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Wilfred
Series Premier
FX
June 23, 2011

Louie
Season 2 Premier
FX
June 23, 2011

Added.


----------



## Henry

Whale Wars
Season 3 Premier
APL
June 4


----------



## RobertE

Henry said:


> Whale Wars
> Season 3 Premier
> APL
> June 4


Added


----------



## RobertE

Swamp Brothers Series Premieres May 13 at 10PM ET/PT

Added


----------



## RobertE

Jon Benjamin Has a Van Season Premiere 6/15 at 10:30 p.m. Comdey Central

Futurama Season 6b Premiere 6/23 at 10:00 p.m. Comedy Central

Ugly Americans Season Two Premiere 6/30 at 10:30 p.m. Comedy Central

Added to calendar.


----------



## phrelin

Flashpoint
Season Premier
CBS
May 6


----------



## armophob

The Looney Tunes Show 

Premiere 5/3 at 8PM 
Cartoon Network
296 on Directv


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> Flashpoint
> Season Premier
> CBS
> May 6





armophob said:


> The Looney Tunes Show
> 
> Premiere 5/3 at 8PM
> Cartoon Network
> 296 on Directv


Added.


----------



## armophob

Cinemax

5/7 The Losers

5/14 Predators


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Cinemax
> 
> 5/7 The Losers
> 
> 5/14 Predators


Thanks, added.


----------



## RobertE

Outcasts BBCA 6/18


----------



## HDJulie

Anyone know when Leverage, The Closer, or Men of a Certain Age return?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

HDJulie said:


> Anyone know when Leverage, The Closer, or Men of a Certain Age return?


Men of a Certain Age, June 1, 2011

Leverage, June 26, 2011

The Closer, July 11, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

For those that may not know, if you click on the TV Shows tab at the top of the screen a calendar will come up with all of the shows we know about. Click on the show and you will get the option of getting a reminder for it too. It's a pretty cool little tool.


----------



## phrelin

The Glades
Season Premier
A&E
June 5

Drop Dead Diva
Season Premier
Lifetime
June 19

Love Bites
Series Premier
NBC
June 2


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> The Glades
> Season Premier
> A&E
> June 5
> 
> Drop Dead Diva
> Season Premier
> Lifetime
> June 19
> 
> Love Bites
> Series Premier
> NBC
> June 2


Added


----------



## armophob

looks like Jul 27 weeds and Big C are entered twice


----------



## The Merg

Scott Kocourek said:


> The Closer, July 11, 2011


Final season.

- Merg


----------



## BobaBird

Disaster Date
Season Premier
MTV
May 16

Big Brother
Season Premier
CBS
July 7


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Disaster Date
> Season Premier
> MTV
> May 16
> 
> Big Brother
> Season Premier
> CBS
> July 7


Added


----------



## RobertE

Rookie Blue *MOVED* to June 23 from June 16 on ABC.


----------



## RobertE

Expedition Impossible Series Premier June 23 ABC

“Expedition Impossible” features 13 teams of three racing in a fun expedition across vast deserts, over snow capped mountains and through raging rivers in the beautifully exotic, fabled Kingdom of Morocco. Each week a new stage of the expedition will be revealed to the teams. Will they crumble under the pressure of having to think clearly in the wilds of the great outdoors, or will they find a way to work together to complete the expedition? After 10 stunning legs of competition with drama, comedy and great characters, one team will cross the finish line first to claim victory. Each winning team member will receive $50,000 ($150,000 total for the team) as well a new Ford Explorer. Adventurer, zoologist, big cat trainer and all around risk taker Dave Salmoni hosts.


----------



## anubys

Scott Kocourek said:


> For those that may not know, if you click on the TV Shows tab at the top of the screen a calendar will come up with all of the shows we know about. Click on the show and you will get the option of getting a reminder for it too. It's a pretty cool little tool.


can I change the default reminder (it's currently 1 hour)?


----------



## spartanstew

anubys said:


> can I change the default reminder (it's currently 1 hour)?


No.


----------



## RobertE

Switched At Birth - ABC Family - Series Premier - June 6 9/8c



> Switched at Birth, a one-hour scripted drama, tells the story of two teenage girls who discover they were accidentally switched as newborns in the hospital. Bay Kennish grew up in a wealthy family with two parents and a brother, while Daphne Vasquez, who lost her hearing at an early age due to a case of meningitis, grew up with a single mother in a working-class neighborhood. Things come to a dramatic head when both families meet and struggle to learn how to live together for the sake of the girls.
> 
> Switched at Birth stars newcomer Katie Leclerc as Daphne Vasquez; Vanessa Marano (Gilmore Girls) as Bay Kennish; Constance Marie (George Lopez) as Regina Vasquez; D.W. Moffett (Friday Night Lights) as John Kennish; Lea Thompson (Back to the Future, Caroline in the City) as Kathryn Kennish; and Lucas Grabeel (High School Musical) as Toby Kennish.
> 
> Lizzy Weiss (Blue Crush), Paul Stupin (Make It or Break It) and John Ziffren (Melissa & Joey, Make It or Break It) serve as executive producers.


Pretty Little Liars - ABC Family - Summer Premier - June 14 8/7c



> Rosewood is a perfect little town. So quiet and pristine, you'd never guess it holds so many secrets. Some of the ugliest ones belong to the prettiest girls in town -- Aria, Spencer, Hanna and Emily, four estranged friends whose darkest secrets are about to unravel.
> 
> One year ago, Alison, the Queen Bee of their group, disappeared and the girls swore they'd never tell what really happened that night. They thought their secrets would bond them together, but just the opposite is true. Then again, who's to say what the truth is in Rosewood. It seems everyone in town is lying about something.
> 
> Now, as the mystery surrounding Alison's disappearance resurfaces, the girls begin getting messages from "A," saying - and threatening - things only Alison would know. But it couldn't be Alison. Could it? Whoever it is, they seem to know all the girls' secrets, and seem to be watching their every move. The girls are friends again, but will they be there for each other if their dark secrets come to light?


The Nine Lives of Chloe King - ABC Family - Series Premier - June 14 9/8c



> In the one-hour scripted drama The Nine Lives of Chloe King, Chloe King is looking forward to celebrating her birthday with her friends and single mother, just like every other year&#8230;that is until she starts developing heightened abilities and discovers she's being pursued by a mysterious figure. Chloe soon learns she's part of an ancient race which has been hunted by human assassins for millennia -and that she may be their only hope for ultimate survival. The Nine Lives of Chloe King will be executive produced by Dan Berendsen (Camp Rock 2: The Final Jam, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Hannah Montana: The Movie) and John Ziffren (Melissa & Joey, Make It or Break It) with Alloy Entertainment's Leslie Morgenstein (Pretty Little Liars, Gossip Girl, The Vampire Diaries) and Gina Girolamo. The drama is based on the book series The Nine Lives of Chloe King by Liz Braswell. The series will star Skyler Samuels (The Gates) as Chloe King; Amy Pietz (The Office, Caroline in the City) as Meredith King; Grey Damon (True Blood, Friday Night Lights) as Brian; newcomer Grace Phipps as Amy; Benjamin Stone (10 Things I Hate About You) as Alek; Alyssa Diaz (Southland) as Jasmine; and Ki Hong Lee (The Secret Life as the American Teenager) as Paul.


----------



## RobertE

Gettysburg - History Channel - Premier - May 30 9/8c



> It's the summer of 1863, more than two years into our nation's devastating Civil War, and the stakes have never been higher. The Confederate Army of Northern Virginia, led by Robert E. Lee, crosses into Pennsylvania. Trailed by the Union's Army of the Potomac, Lee's 75,000-strong army heads toward Harrisburg, but the forces meet instead near Gettysburg, a quiet farm town that would become synonymous with the epic battle that all but decided the outcome of the American Civil War. For three long days, the two sides clashed in one of the war's bloodiest engagements to decide the ultimate question: Would the United States of America survive?
> 
> Executive produced by Ridley and Tony Scott, GETTYSBURG strips away the romanticized veneer of the Civil War to present the pivotal Battle of Gettysburg in a new light--a visceral, terrifying and deeply personal experience, fought by men who put everything on the line in defense of their vision of the American future. Cinematic in scope, GETTYSBURG is an information-packed look at the turning points, strategic decisions, technology and little-known facts surrounding the battle. Developed in collaboration with highly esteemed Civil War historians, GETTYSBURG reflects hundreds of individual accounts of the battle--the unique voices of struggle, defeat and triumph that tell the larger story of a bitterly conflicted nation.


***There was preview for this befor Thor. For Civil war buffs, this looks like a can't miss event.***


----------



## RobertE

Ice Road Truckers - Season 5 Premier - June 5- History Channel - 9/8c

The polar bear is back.


----------



## RobertE

Combat Hospital - Series Premier - ABC



> Set in a hospital inspired by the Role 3 Multinational Medical Unit (MMU) at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan, Combat Hospital charts the frantic lives of the hospital's resident doctors and nurses from Canada, America, the UK and other allied countries. This candid, entertaining and sometimes brutal series follows Canadian trauma surgeon Rebecca Kincaid as she experiences relentless life and death battles on the surgeon's table that transcend politically-charged stereotypes and is confronted with making the tough decisions that come with the realities of frontline medicine
> 
> Combat Hospital is a joint production of Canada's Sienna Films and the UK's Artists Studio with Carrie Stein at 3 Arts Entertainment and Simon Vaughan at Lookout Point heading up international sales. Executive Producers are Jennifer Kawaja and Julia Sereny for Sienna Films (The Cry of the Owl-with BBC Films, MACT Productions, Diamonds-CBC/ABC, with Buffalo Gal Pictures, Alchemy Television and Philo Films, How She Move-Paramount Vantage/MTV Films/Mongrel Media), Gub Neal, Justin Thompson-Glover and Patrick Irwin for Artists Studio; Executive Producer/ Showrunner Dan Petrie Jr. will head up the writing room on the show originally created by Jinder Chalmers and Douglas Steinberg.


----------



## spartanstew

RobertE said:


> Combat Hospital - Series Premier - ABC


June 21


----------



## phrelin

The Protector
Series Premier
Lifetime
6/12/2011


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> The Hot Zone
> Series Premier
> ABC
> 6/21/11


Per the posts above, this apparently has been renamed by ABC as "Combat Hospital" even though IMDb and the Futon Critic still list it as "The Hot Zone."


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> The Protector
> Series Premier
> Lifetime
> 6/12/2011


Added



phrelin said:


> Per the posts above, this apparently has been renamed by ABC as "Combat Hospital" even though IMDb and the Futon Critic still list it as "The Hot Zone."


Looks like they ended up keeping the Canadian name.


----------



## RobertE

VOLTRON FORCE™ , PREMIERING JUNE 16, 8:30 PM (ET/PT) on Nicktoons.



> NEW YORK - May 23, 2011 - Nicktoons, the fastest growing kids' network, brings the iconic franchise Voltron™ to a new generation with the brand new animated series, Voltron Force™. The series will launch as a commercial-free presentationof the 90-minute movie, "Voltron Force: New Defenders Trilogy," Thursday, June 16, at 8:30 p.m. (ET). The half-hour series, which features an all-new theme song produced and recorded by Grammy Award®-winning producer and artist Swizz Beatz, follows the adventures of a new class of recruits as they join forces with the original team to fight evil by forming Voltron, the legendary super robot. The first original Voltron content in 10 years, this new iteration from World Events Productions in association with Classic Media and Kickstart Productions will feature never-before-seen Voltron configurations when the team's Lions unite. The series will regularly air Thursdays at 8:30 p.m. (ET) on Nicktoons.
> 
> "Voltron Force stays true to the concepts that made the original such a


http://nicktoons.nick.com/shows/voltron-force


----------



## djzack67

Looking forward to new Torchwood on Starz


----------



## trh

Henry said:


> Whale Wars
> Season 3 Premier
> APL
> June 4


Animal Planet changed the premier date from June 4th to June 3rd (Friday).
It is already showing up in my "To Do List" on June 3rd.
And although it doesn't make any difference, I believe this is season 4.
Whale Wars


----------



## RobertE

trh said:


> Animal Planet changed the premier date from June 4th to June 3rd (Friday).
> It is already showing up in my "To Do List" on June 3rd.
> And although it doesn't make any difference, I believe this is season 4.
> Whale Wars


Updated


----------



## Henry

Whale Wars a day early? How cool is that?

And hopefully the last season for the Japanese whale hunt.


----------



## BobaBird

101 Ways to Leave a Game Show
Series Premier
Tuesday, June 21
ABC

Beyond Belief (newsmagazine)
Series Premier
Wednesday, June 22 at 10:00/9:00c
ABC

Wipeout
Season Premier
Thursday, June 23
ABC


----------



## BobaBird

Young, Broke & Beautiful
Series Premier
Friday, June 24
IFC


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Young, Broke & Beautiful
> Series Premier
> Friday, June 24
> IFC


Added


----------



## trh

Gene Simmons Family Jewels
Season Premiere
A&E
June 14, 10PM eastern
*Gene Simmons Family Jewels*


----------



## BobaBird

Famous Food
Series Premier
Sunday, July 10 at 10PM ET/PT 
VH1


----------



## RobertE

trh said:


> Gene Simmons Family Jewels
> Season Premiere
> A&E
> June 14, 10PM eastern
> *Gene Simmons Family Jewels*





BobaBird said:


> Famous Food
> Series Premier
> Sunday, July 10 at 10PM ET/PT
> VH1


Added


----------



## BobaBird

The Marriage Ref
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 26
NBC


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> The Marriage Ref
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, June 26
> NBC


Added


----------



## oldschoolecw

New series STORAGE HUNTERS
TRUTV
TUE, JUNE 21 AT 10PM
Former boxer Brandon Bernier and his wife Lori are the toughest, sharpest and most successful auction hunters in America. You won't believe what they find -- from the amazing to the extraordinary, from the dangerous to the downright weird! And all of it worth cold, hard cash.


----------



## BobaBird

Friends With Benefits
Return from hiatus
Saturday, June 25
NBC

Gordon Ramsay's Great Escape
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 12
BBCA

It's Worth What?
Series Premiere
Tuesday, July 12
NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

oldschoolecw said:


> New series STORAGE HUNTERS
> TRUTV
> TUE, JUNE 21 AT 10PM
> Former boxer Brandon Bernier and his wife Lori are the toughest, sharpest and most successful auction hunters in America. You won't believe what they find -- from the amazing to the extraordinary, from the dangerous to the downright weird! And all of it worth cold, hard cash.





BobaBird said:


> Friends With Benefits
> Return from hiatus
> Saturday, June 25
> NBC
> 
> Gordon Ramsay's Great Escape
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, July 12
> BBCA
> 
> It's Worth What?
> Series Premiere
> Tuesday, July 12
> NBC


Thanks, they are added.


----------



## BobaBird

BobaBird said:


> Friends With Benefits
> Return from hiatus
> [strike]Saturday, June 25[/strike]
> NBC


This one gets to stay on the shelf a bit longer. New date:
Friday, August 5

Tough Cookies
Series Premiere
Monday, July 11
Food Network


----------



## spartanstew

Damages
Season 4 Premiere
Wednesday, July 13th
The Audience Network


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> This one gets to stay on the shelf a bit longer. New date:
> Friday, August 5
> 
> Tough Cookies
> Series Premiere
> Monday, July 11
> Food Network





spartanstew said:


> Damages
> Season 4 Premiere
> Wednesday, July 13th
> The Audience Network


Got 'em, thanks.


----------



## majikmarker

Expedition Impossible
Series Premier
ABC
Sat, June 23rd


----------



## Scott Kocourek

majikmarker said:


> Expedition Impossible
> Series Premier
> ABC
> Sat, June 23rd


This one is already on the Calendar.

See it here. http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar.php?c=3


----------



## Alan Gordon

'*Melissa & Joey*'
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 29
ABC Family

'*State of Georgia*'
Series Premiere
Wednesday, June 29
ABC Family

'*The Lying Game*'
Series Premiere
Monday, August 15 - 9:00 P.M. EDT
ABC


----------



## RobertE

Alan Gordon said:


> '*Melissa & Joey*'
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, June 29
> ABC Family
> 
> '*State of Georgia*'
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, June 29
> ABC Family
> 
> '*The Lying Game*'
> Series Premiere
> Monday, August 15 - 9:00 P.M. EDT
> ABC


Added.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Rescue Me 
"Finale season" 
FX 10PM July 13, 2011


----------



## spartanstew

oldschoolecw said:


> Rescue Me
> "Finale season"
> FX 10PM July 13, 2011


Already on the Calendar, but it's still on the 12th.


----------



## oldschoolecw

spartanstew said:


> Already on the Calendar, but it's still on the 12th.


Cool, I saw a commercial before the Stanley Cup tonight and it said 13th but 12th works for me

FX web site says the 13th also http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/rescueme/aboutTheShow.php


----------



## spartanstew

13th is correct.


----------



## RobertE

Calendar adjusted for Rescue Me. Now on 7/13.


----------



## BobaBird

COPS
Season Premiere
Saturday, September 10
Fox

GLEE
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
Fox

NEW GIRL
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
Fox

RAISING HOPE
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
Fox

THE X FACTOR
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 21
Fox

KITCHEN NIGHTMARES
Season Premiere
Friday, September 23
Fox

FRINGE
Season Premiere
Friday, September 23
Fox

THE SIMPSONS
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
Fox

THE CLEVELAND SHOW
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
Fox

FAMILY GUY
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
Fox

AMERICAN DAD
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
Fox

TERRA NOVA
Series Premiere
Monday, Sept. 26
Fox

HOUSE
Season Premiere
Monday, October 3
Fox

AMERICA'S MOST WANTED Two-Hour Quarterly Special
Season Premiere
Saturday, October 29
Fox

BONES
Season Premiere
Thursday, November 3
Fox

ALLEN GREGORY
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 30
Fox

I HATE MY TEENAGE DAUGHTER
Season Premiere
Wednesday, Nov. 23
Fox

Source: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-for-the-2011-2012-season-2112/20110623fox01/


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> COPS
> Season Premiere
> Saturday, September 10
> Fox
> 
> GLEE
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> Fox
> 
> NEW GIRL
> Series Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> Fox
> 
> RAISING HOPE
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> Fox
> 
> THE X FACTOR
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, September 21
> Fox
> 
> KITCHEN NIGHTMARES
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 23
> Fox
> 
> FRINGE
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 23
> Fox
> 
> THE SIMPSONS
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> Fox
> 
> THE CLEVELAND SHOW
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> Fox
> 
> FAMILY GUY
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> Fox
> 
> AMERICAN DAD
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> Fox
> 
> TERRA NOVA
> Series Premiere
> Monday, Sept. 26
> Fox
> 
> HOUSE
> Season Premiere
> Monday, October 3
> Fox
> 
> AMERICA'S MOST WANTED Two-Hour Quarterly Special
> Season Premiere
> Saturday, October 29
> Fox
> 
> BONES
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, November 3
> Fox
> 
> ALLEN GREGORY
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, October 30
> Fox
> 
> I HATE MY TEENAGE DAUGHTER
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, Nov. 23
> Fox
> 
> Source: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-for-the-2011-2012-season-2112/20110623fox01/


All added.


----------



## armophob

matt said:


> Breaking Bad
> Season premiere
> AMC 254
> July 2011 (No specific date yet, I guess remind on the 1st?)


Correction;

Season four starts July 17


----------



## RobertE

armophob said:


> Correction;
> 
> Season four starts July 17


Breaking Bad added.


----------



## armophob

Rescue Me's final Season starts July 13 on FX


----------



## armophob

Series Premiere - "Alphas" Monday July 11 10pm est SYFY


----------



## RobertE

armophob said:


> Series Premiere - "Alphas" Monday July 11 10pm est SYFY


Already listed.


----------



## armophob

RobertE said:


> Already listed.


Ok, "Events" is a list. I thought it was a show. :lol:


----------



## RobertE

armophob said:


> Ok, "Events" is a list. I thought it was a show. :lol:


It switches to events with the 5th or 6th listing. 7/11 is going to be a busy dvr day here.


----------



## RobertE

> ABC announced the following Fall premiere dates for the 2011-2012 season today. All times listed are ET.
> 
> Friday, September 16
> 
> 10:00 p.m. "20/20"
> 
> Monday, September 19
> 
> 8:00-10:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars"
> 10:00-11:00 p.m. "Castle"
> 
> Tuesday, September 20
> 
> 9:00-10:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars the Results Show"
> 10:00-11:00 p.m. "Body Of Proof"
> 
> Wednesday, September 21
> 
> 8:00-9:00 p.m. "The Middle" (special one-hour premiere)
> 9:00-10:00 p.m. "Modern Family" (special one-hour premiere)
> 10:00-11:00 p.m. "Revenge"
> 
> Thursday, September 22
> 
> 8:00-9:00 p.m. "Charlie's Angels"
> 9:00-11:00 p.m. "Grey's Anatomy" (special two-hour premiere)
> 
> Sunday, September 25
> 
> 7:00-9:00 p.m. "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" (special two-hour premiere)
> 9:00-10:00 p.m. "Desperate Housewives"
> 10:00-11:00 p.m. "Pan Am"
> 
> Wednesday, September 28
> 
> 8:30-9:00 p.m. "Suburgatory"
> 9:30-10:00 p.m. "Happy Endings"
> 
> Thursday, September 29
> 
> 10:00-11:00 p.m. "Private Practice"
> 
> Sunday, October 2
> 
> 7:00-8:00 p.m. "America's Funniest Home Videos"
> 
> Tuesday, October 11
> 
> 8:00- 9:00 p.m. "Last Man Standing" (special one-hour premiere)
> 
> Tuesday, October 18
> 
> 8:30-9:00 p.m. "Man Up!"
> 
> Friday, October 21
> 
> 8:00-10:00 p.m. "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" (time period premiere)
> 
> Sunday, October 23
> 
> 8:00-9:00 p.m. "Once Upon a Time"


Added


----------



## BobaBird

armophob said:


> Ok, "Events" is a list. I thought it was a show. :lol:





RobertE said:


> It switches to events with the 5th or 6th listing. 7/11 is going to be a busy dvr day here.


For weeks with more than one "events" day, you can click the ">" in the column to the left of Sunday on any of the monthly views to get a weekly listing.

Dance Moms
Series Premiere
Wednesday, July 13
Lifetime

Texas Women
Series Premiere
Thursday, July 14
CMT

Most Eligible Dallas
Series Premiere
Monday, August 15
Bravo


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> For weeks with more than one "events" day, you can click the ">" in the column to the left of Sunday on any of the monthly views to get a weekly listing.
> 
> Dance Moms
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, July 13
> Lifetime
> 
> Texas Women
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, July 14
> CMT
> 
> Most Eligible Dallas
> Series Premiere
> Monday, August 15
> Bravo


Added


----------



## oldschoolecw

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/06/29/cbs-announces-fall-2011-premiere-dates/96883/

Wednesday, Sept. 14
8:00-9:00 PM SURVIVOR: SOUTH PACIFIC (23rd edition premiere)

Monday, Sept. 19
8:00-8:30 PM How I Met Your Mother (7th season premiere)
8:30-9:00 PM How I Met Your Mother (S)
9:00-9:30 PM Two and a Half Men (9th season premiere)
9:30-10:00 PM 2 BROKE GIRLS (series debut)
10:00-11:00 PM Hawaii Five-0 (2nd season premiere)

Tuesday, Sept. 20
8:00-9:00 PM NCIS (9th season premiere)
9:00-10:00 PM NCIS: LOS ANGELES (3rd season premiere)
10:00-11:00 PM UNFORGETTABLE (series debut)

Wednesday, Sept. 21
9:00-10:00 PM Criminal Minds (7th season premiere)
10:00-11:00 PM CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION (12th season premiere)

Thursday, Sept. 22
8:00-8:30 PM The Big Bang Theory (5th season premiere)
8:30-9:00 PM The Big Bang Theory (S)
9:00-10:00 PM PERSON OF INTEREST (series debut)
10:00-11:00 PM The Mentalist (4th season premiere)

Friday, Sept. 23
8:00-9:00 PM A GIFTED MAN (series debut)
9:00-10:00 PM CSI: NY (8th season premiere)
10:00-11:00 PM Blue Bloods (2nd season premiere)

Saturday, Sept. 24
8:00-8:30 PM Rules of Engagement (6th season premiere)
8:30-9:00 PM COMEDYTIME SATURDAY
9:00-10:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY
10:00-11:00 PM 48 Hours Mystery (season premiere)

Sunday, Sept. 25
7:00-8:00 PM 60 Minutes (44th season premiere)
8:00-9:00 PM THE Amazing Race (19th edition premiere)
9:00-10:00 PM The Good Wife (3rd season premiere)
10:00-11:00 PM CSI: MIAMI (10th season premiere)

Monday, Sept. 26
8:30-9:00 PM 2 BROKE GIRLS (time period premiere)
9:30-10:00 PM MIKE & Molly (2nd season premiere)

Thursday, Sept. 29
8:30-9:00 PM HOW TO BE A GENTLEMAN (series debut)


----------



## RobertE

oldschoolecw said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/06/29/cbs-announces-fall-2011-premiere-dates/96883/
> 
> Wednesday, Sept. 14
> 8:00-9:00 PM SURVIVOR: SOUTH PACIFIC (23rd edition premiere)
> 
> Monday, Sept. 19
> 8:00-8:30 PM How I Met Your Mother (7th season premiere)
> 8:30-9:00 PM How I Met Your Mother (S)
> 9:00-9:30 PM Two and a Half Men (9th season premiere)
> 9:30-10:00 PM 2 BROKE GIRLS (series debut)
> 10:00-11:00 PM Hawaii Five-0 (2nd season premiere)
> 
> Tuesday, Sept. 20
> 8:00-9:00 PM NCIS (9th season premiere)
> 9:00-10:00 PM NCIS: LOS ANGELES (3rd season premiere)
> 10:00-11:00 PM UNFORGETTABLE (series debut)
> 
> Wednesday, Sept. 21
> 9:00-10:00 PM Criminal Minds (7th season premiere)
> 10:00-11:00 PM CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION (12th season premiere)
> 
> Thursday, Sept. 22
> 8:00-8:30 PM The Big Bang Theory (5th season premiere)
> 8:30-9:00 PM The Big Bang Theory (S)
> 9:00-10:00 PM PERSON OF INTEREST (series debut)
> 10:00-11:00 PM The Mentalist (4th season premiere)
> 
> Friday, Sept. 23
> 8:00-9:00 PM A GIFTED MAN (series debut)
> 9:00-10:00 PM CSI: NY (8th season premiere)
> 10:00-11:00 PM Blue Bloods (2nd season premiere)
> 
> Saturday, Sept. 24
> 8:00-8:30 PM Rules of Engagement (6th season premiere)
> 8:30-9:00 PM COMEDYTIME SATURDAY
> 9:00-10:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY
> 10:00-11:00 PM 48 Hours Mystery (season premiere)
> 
> Sunday, Sept. 25
> 7:00-8:00 PM 60 Minutes (44th season premiere)
> 8:00-9:00 PM THE Amazing Race (19th edition premiere)
> 9:00-10:00 PM The Good Wife (3rd season premiere)
> 10:00-11:00 PM CSI: MIAMI (10th season premiere)
> 
> Monday, Sept. 26
> 8:30-9:00 PM 2 BROKE GIRLS (time period premiere)
> 9:30-10:00 PM MIKE & Molly (2nd season premiere)
> 
> Thursday, Sept. 29
> 8:30-9:00 PM HOW TO BE A GENTLEMAN (series debut)


Majority added.


----------



## Cholly

Rizzoli & Iles has its season premiere Monday, July 11 on TNT at 10 p.m Eastern Time.


----------



## spartanstew

Already on the calendar Cholly


----------



## phrelin

The Franchise: A Season With the San Francisco Giants
Series Premiere
Wednesday, July 13
Showtime

Sorry I missed listing this earlier. For MLB fans, this should be particularly enjoyable. From the blurb on Showtime's web site:


> SHOWTIME SPORTS presents THE FRANCHISE: A SEASON WITH THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS, an MLB Productions Original Series. This new docu-series follows the 2010 World Series champions as they defend their title in 2011. With unprecedented access to Giants players, their families, coaches and team personnel, this series provides a candid look at the struggles, relationships and day-to-day lives of Major League Baseball players. It's an up close and personal journey from the off-season to Spring Training, the All-Star Game and beyond.


----------



## Drucifer

*Show Name:* Design Stars
 *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Season Premier
 *Network:* HGTV
 *Date:* 11 July 2011


----------



## Laxguy

Just ran across these, seem to be premiering seasons tonight, SHO, 545.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Against The Wall
 *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
 *Network:* Lifetime
 *Date:* July 31, 2011


----------



## RobertE

Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Against The Wall
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
> *Network:* Lifetime
> *Date:* July 31, 2011


Added


----------



## BobaBird

Sons of Anarchy
Season Premiere
Tuesday, Sept 6
FX

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Season Premiere
Thursday, Sept 15
FX

Archer
Season Premiere
Thursday, Sept 15
FX

American Horror Story
Series Premiere
Wednesday, Oct 5
FX


----------



## BobaBird

Dexter
Season Premiere
Monday, Oct 2
Showtime

Homeland
Series Premiere
Monday, Oct 2
Showtime


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks BobaBird, all added.


----------



## HDJulie

Top Shot
Season 3 Premiere
Tuesday, August 9th
History Channel


----------



## Scott Kocourek

HDJulie said:


> Top Shot
> Season 3 Premiere
> Tuesday, August 9th
> History Channel


Thanks HDJulie, added.


----------



## RobertE

Thundercats
Series Premier
Cartoon Network
8pm

Added


----------



## RobertE

Dr. Who
2nd Half Season six premier
BBCAmerica
8/27


----------



## SWORDFISH

Walking Dead
Season 2 Premiere
October 16, 2011
AMC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

SWORDFISH said:


> Walking Dead
> Season 2 Premiere
> October 16, 2011
> AMC


Added.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Iron Man Anime
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* US Series Premiere
*Network:* G4TV
*Date & Time:* Friday, July 29, 2011 - 11:00 P.M. EDT


*Show Name:* Wolverine Anime
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* US Series Premiere
*Network:* G4TV
*Date & Time:* Friday, July 29, 2011 - 11:30 P.M. EDT


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em A. G.


----------



## spartanstew

"Take the money and run" is showing a premiere on the calendar of tomorrow night.

The ABC website shows that is premieres on August 2nd.


----------



## RobertE

spartanstew said:


> "Take the money and run" is showing a premiere on the calendar of tomorrow night.
> 
> The ABC website shows that is premieres on August 2nd.


Updated to reflect 8/2 premier.


----------



## RobertE

Shark Week
Discovery Channel
7/31-8/6
9pm


----------



## BobaBird

Prison Diaries
Series Premiere
September 22
TLC
An exclusive and harrowing journey inside the female criminal mind to get the full story behind some the women who are incarcerated in America's prisons, the crimes they committed, and the victims they've hurt.

Untitled Theresa Caputo Medium Project
Series Premiere
September 25
TLC
This new docu-series follows Theresa Caputo - a 'normal' mom from New York who balances a full family life... with her ability to communicate with the dead. Each episode will show how this gift impacts her life and the lives of those around her.

Sister Wives
Season Premiere
September 25
TLC

Cake Boss
Season Premiere
September 26
TLC

19 Kids & Counting
Season Premiere
September 27
TLC

The Little Couple
Season Premiere
September 27
TLC

Extreme Couponing
Season Premiere
September 28
TLC

Lottery Changed My Life
Season Premiere
October 3
TLC

Say Yes to the Dress
Season Premiere
October 7
TLC

Pink Pastry
Series Premiere
November 4
TLC
Enter a world where every little girl becomes a fabulous princess for the day in this new series that follows baker and party planner Tiffany Young and her team as they whip the successful Atlanta's Pink Pastry Parlor to new peaks.

All-American Muslim
Series Premiere
November 13
TLC
a powerful new eight-part series that delves deep inside the rarely seen world of Muslim Americans to uncover unique insight into this community, through the experiences of five different families.

Bridal Mile
Series Premiere
November 25
TLC
Join different brides in search for the perfect dress as they travel Coral Gables' Miracle Mile, a legendary block with a dozen bridal shops, all competing to close a sale for the bride's big day.

Cellblock 6
Season Premiere
November 3
TLC

Say Yes to the Dress: Big Bliss
Season Premiere
November 25
TLC

Cake Boss: Next Great Baker
Season Premiere
November 28
TLC

Toddlers & Tiaras
Season Premiere
November 30
TLC

There are also a few specials in the PR at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2011/07/29/tlc-unveils-fall-2011-schedule-280501/20110729tlc01/


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Prison Diaries
> Series Premiere
> September 22
> TLC
> An exclusive and harrowing journey inside the female criminal mind to get the full story behind some the women who are incarcerated in America's prisons, the crimes they committed, and the victims they've hurt.
> 
> Untitled Theresa Caputo Medium Project
> Series Premiere
> September 25
> TLC
> This new docu-series follows Theresa Caputo - a 'normal' mom from New York who balances a full family life... with her ability to communicate with the dead. Each episode will show how this gift impacts her life and the lives of those around her.
> 
> Sister Wives
> Season Premiere
> September 25
> TLC
> 
> Cake Boss
> Season Premiere
> September 26
> TLC
> 
> 19 Kids & Counting
> Season Premiere
> September 27
> TLC
> 
> The Little Couple
> Season Premiere
> September 27
> TLC
> 
> Extreme Couponing
> Season Premiere
> September 28
> TLC
> 
> Lottery Changed My Life
> Season Premiere
> October 3
> TLC
> 
> Say Yes to the Dress
> Season Premiere
> October 7
> TLC
> 
> Pink Pastry
> Series Premiere
> November 4
> TLC
> Enter a world where every little girl becomes a fabulous princess for the day in this new series that follows baker and party planner Tiffany Young and her team as they whip the successful Atlanta's Pink Pastry Parlor to new peaks.
> 
> All-American Muslim
> Series Premiere
> November 13
> TLC
> a powerful new eight-part series that delves deep inside the rarely seen world of Muslim Americans to uncover unique insight into this community, through the experiences of five different families.
> 
> Bridal Mile
> Series Premiere
> November 25
> TLC
> Join different brides in search for the perfect dress as they travel Coral Gables' Miracle Mile, a legendary block with a dozen bridal shops, all competing to close a sale for the bride's big day.
> 
> Cellblock 6
> Season Premiere
> November 3
> TLC
> 
> Say Yes to the Dress: Big Bliss
> Season Premiere
> November 25
> TLC
> 
> Cake Boss: Next Great Baker
> Season Premiere
> November 28
> TLC
> 
> Toddlers & Tiaras
> Season Premiere
> November 30
> TLC
> 
> There are also a few specials in the PR at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2011/07/29/tlc-unveils-fall-2011-schedule-280501/20110729tlc01/


Got them, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Hell On Wheels
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
*Network:* AMC
*Date & Time:* Sunday, November 6, 2011 - 10:00 P.M. EDT


----------



## trh

Show Name: Tanked
Season/Series Premier or Special: Series Premiere
Network: Animal Planet
Date & Time: Friday August 19, 2011, 9PM E/P

*TANKED*


----------



## BobaBird

The Voice
Season Premiere
Sunday, February 5
NBC
Moves to regular Monday slot on Feb 6

Smash
Series Premiere
Monday, February 6
NBC
"Smash" is a musical drama that celebrates the beauty and heartbreak of the Broadway theater as it follows a cross-section of dreamers and schemers who all have one common desire -- to be a "Smash."


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Hell On Wheels
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
> *Network:* AMC
> *Date & Time:* Sunday, November 6, 2011 - 10:00 P.M. EDT





trh said:


> Show Name: Tanked
> Season/Series Premier or Special: Series Premiere
> Network: Animal Planet
> Date & Time: Friday August 19, 2011, 9PM E/P
> 
> *TANKED*





BobaBird said:


> The Voice
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, February 5
> NBC
> Moves to regular Monday slot on Feb 6
> 
> Smash
> Series Premiere
> Monday, February 6
> NBC
> "Smash" is a musical drama that celebrates the beauty and heartbreak of the Broadway theater as it follows a cross-section of dreamers and schemers who all have one common desire -- to be a "Smash."


Got 'em, thanks everyone.


----------



## BobaBird

Death Valley
Series Premiere
Monday, August 29
MTV
Death Valley is the dark comedy that follows the cops that capture the vampires, werewolves and zombies, and the camera crew that captures the cops.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Death Valley
> Series Premiere
> Monday, August 29
> MTV
> Death Valley is the dark comedy that follows the cops that capture the vampires, werewolves and zombies, and the camera crew that captures the cops.


Got it.


----------



## BobaBird

Shameless
Season Premiere
Sunday, January 8
Showtime

House of Lies
Series Premiere
Sunday, January 8
Showtime
A scathing, Corporate America-skewering comedy about a self-loathing management consultant (Academy Award® nominee Don Cheadle) from a top tier firm who is never above using any means (or anyone) necessary to get his way with and for his clients. Kristen Bell also stars.

Californication
Season Premiere
Sunday, January 8
Showtime


----------



## BobaBird

Scott, Death Valley got put on 8/4 instead of 8/29. Discovered it when I went to set my own reminder.


----------



## SWORDFISH

The Hour
Series Premiere
BBCAmerica
August 17, 2011 (10/9c)

Luther
Season 2 Premiere
BBCAmerica
September 28, 2011 (10/9c)

___________________


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I believe that everything above is entered. Sorry about the wrong date BobaBird, I'm glad you caught it.

The last two weeks in September are amazing, I hope everyone has enough DVR space saved up.


----------



## armophob

Damn, missed Magic Trip on HDN Aug 3rd


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

*TV Show:* Ringer
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premier
*Network: *CW
*Date & Time: *Tuesday, September 13, 2011 (9/8c)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks Jack, got it.


----------



## BobaBird

Dark Matters: Twisted But True
Series Premiere
Wednesday, August 31
Science


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Dark Matters: Twisted But True
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, August 31
> Science


Got it.


----------



## armophob

The Comedy Central Roast of Charlie Sheen premieres Monday, September 19 at 10/9c.

On a separate note, is it possible to include a link to this thread directly from the TV Shows calendar. When I see something that might be missing, I have to go back through the forums to find this thread.


----------



## BobaBird

Saturday Night Live
Season Premiere
Sept 24
NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> The Comedy Central Roast of Charlie Sheen premieres Monday, September 19 at 10/9c.
> 
> On a separate note, is it possible to include a link to this thread directly from the TV Shows calendar. When I see something that might be missing, I have to go back through the forums to find this thread.


Added the Roast. I don't see a way to add a link on the calendar to get here but I'll keep looking.

Does anyone know when the first showing of the Saturday night uncut version of the Roast will be? I usually hold out for that one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Saturday Night Live
> Season Premiere
> Sept 24
> NBC


Got it.


----------



## BLWedge09

Psych
Season Premier
USA Network
Oct. 12


----------



## armophob

Scott Kocourek said:


> Does anyone know when the first showing of the Saturday night uncut version of the Roast will be? I usually hold out for that one.


I do not think they advertise it, it just shows up early morning days or weeks later. If anyone has found a pattern I would love to know as well.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BLWedge09 said:


> Psych
> Season Premier
> USA Network
> Oct. 12


Got it.



armophob said:


> I do not think they advertise it, it just shows up early morning days or weeks later. If anyone has found a pattern I would love to know as well.


I'll keep looking.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Wendy
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
*Network:* MTV
*Date & Time:* Thursday, September 15, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Wendy
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
> *Network:* MTV
> *Date & Time:* Thursday, September 15, 2011


Thanks Alan!

I appreciate the participation from everyone, it makes the calendar a great tool.


----------



## armophob

Main Street
Before it is in theaters
HDNM on Directv chan 561
Wednesday, September 7, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Main Street
> Before it is in theaters
> HDNET on Directv chan 306
> Wednesday, September 7, 2011


Got it, thanks!


----------



## SPACEMAKER

American Chopper Senior vs Junior
Season Premier
Discovery
August 29th 9:00 pm


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Covert Affairs
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
*Network:* USA
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, November 1, 2011


*Show Name:* Burn Notice
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
*Network:* USA
*Date & Time:* Thursday, November 3, 2011


----------



## klang

Sanctuary
Season 4 Premier
Syfy
Friday Oct. 7 2011


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Show Name:* Leverage
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Sunday, November 27, 2011


*Show Name:* The Closer
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Monday, November 28, 2011


*Show Name:* Rizzoli & Isles
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Monday, November 28, 2011


*Show Name:* Southland
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Season Premiere
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, January 17, 2012


*Show Name:* Christmas in Washington
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Special
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Friday, December 16, 2011


*Show Name:* 18th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* Special
*Network:* TBS/TNT
*Date & Time:* Sunday, January 29, 2012


*Show Name:* Scott Turow's Innocent
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, November 29, 2011


*Show Name:* Ricochet
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Wednesday, November 30, 2011


*Show Name:* Hide
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, December 6, 2011


*Show Name:* Silent Witness
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Wednesday, December 7, 2011


*Show Name:* Good Morning, Killer
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, December 13, 2011


*Show Name:* Deck The Halls
*Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
*Network:* TNT
*Date & Time:* Tuesday, December 20, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added.

All American Handyman
Season Premier
HGTV
September 4, 2011



SPACEMAKER said:


> American Chopper Senior vs Junior
> Season Premier
> Discovery
> August 29th 9:00 pm





Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Covert Affairs
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
> *Network:* USA
> *Date & Time:* Tuesday, November 1, 2011
> 
> 
> *Show Name:* Burn Notice
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
> *Network:* USA
> *Date & Time:* Thursday, November 3, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

klang said:


> Sanctuary
> Season 4 Premier
> Syfy
> Friday Oct. 7 2011





Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Leverage
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Mid-Season Premiere
> *Network:* TNT
> *Date & Time:* Sunday, November 27, 2011
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> *Show Name:* Deck The Halls
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* TV Movie
> *Network:* TNT
> *Date & Time:* Tuesday, December 20, 2011


All added.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Dinosaur Revolution
Sunday, September 4
Discovery

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills
Season Premiere
Monday, September 5
Bravo

The Rachel Zoe Project
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 6
Bravo

Fashion Hunters
Tuesday, September 6
Bravo

Gene Simmon's Family Jewels
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 6
A&E

Mad Fashion
Tuesday, September 6
Bravo

Inside The NFL
Wednesday, September 7
Showtime

Paranormal Witness
Wednesday, September 7
SyFy

90210
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 13
The CW

Parenthood
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 13
NBC

H8r
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 14
The CW

America's Next Top Model
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 14
The CW

Up All Night
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 14
NBC

Free Agents
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 14
NBC

The Vampire Diaries
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 15
The CW

The Secret Circle
Series Premiere
Thursday, September 15
The CW

Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Season Premiere
Friday, September 16
Cartoon Network

Dancing With The Stars
Season Premiere
Monday, September 19
ABC

The Sing-Off
Season Premiere
Monday, September 19
NBC

The Playboy Club
Series Premiere
Monday, September 19
NBC

The Biggest Loser
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
NBC

Body Of Proof
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
ABC

Tosh.0
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
Comedy Central

Workaholics
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 20
Comedy Central

Harry's Law
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 21
NBC

Law & Order: SVU
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 21
NBC

Community
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 22
NBC

Parks & Recreation
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 22
NBC

The Office
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 22
NBC

Whitney
Series Premiere
Thursday, September 22
NBC

Prime Suspect
Series Premiere
Thursday, September 22
NBC

*NOTE: "Charlie's Angels" is misspelled on the calendar on September 22.*

Nikita
Season Premiere
Friday, September 23
The CW

Supernatural
Season Premiere
Friday, September 23
The CW

Dateline
Season Premiere
Friday, September 23
NBC

Boardwalk Empire
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
HBO

Dirty Soap
Series Premiere
Sunday, September 25
E!

Kendra
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 25
E!

Gossip Girl
Season Premiere
Monday, September 26
The CW

Hart Of Dixie
Series Premiere
Monday, September 26
The CW

24 Hours In The ER
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 27
BBC America

Suburgatory
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 28
ABC

Happy Endings
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 28
ABC

Storm Chasers
Wednesday, September 28
Discovery

Bedlam
Saturday, October 1
BBC America

That Mitchell & Webb Look
Saturday, October 1
BBC America

Hung
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 2
HBO

How To Make It In America
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 2
HBO

South Park
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 5
Comedy Central

Nick Swardson's Pretend Time
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 5
Comedy Central

The League
Season Premiere
Thursday, October 6
FX

Bored To Death
Season Premiere
Monday, October 10
HBO

Enlightened
Series Premiere
Monday, October 10
HBO

*NOTE: "The Walking Dead" is incorrectly referred to as "Walking Dead" on October 16.*

Tyler Perry's House Of Payne
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 19
TBS

Chuck
Season Premiere
Friday, October 21
NBC

Grimm
Series Premiere
Friday, October 21
NBC

Boss
Series Premiere
Friday, October 21
Starz

Robot Chicken
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 23
Cartoon Network

Whitechapel
Wednesday, October 26
BBC America

Tyler Perry's Meet The Browns
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 26
TBS

Beavis & Butthead
Season Premiere
Thursday, October 27
MTV

Good Vibes
Thursday, October 27
MTV

Gold Rush
Friday, October 28
Discovery

Flying Wild Alaska
Friday, November 4
Discovery

The Thick of It
Saturday, November 12
BBC America

Hot In Cleveland
Season Premiere
Wednesday, November 30
TV Land

The Exes
Series Premiere
Wednesday, November 30
TV Land

*NOTE: I did not specify season or series premiere on some of these shows, because I am not familiar with all of them. I figure they can be updated if anyone knows...*


----------



## RobertE

Alan Gordon said:


> Dinosaur Revolution
> Sunday, September 4
> Discovery
> 
> The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills
> Season Premiere
> Monday, September 5
> Bravo
> 
> The Rachel Zoe Project
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 6
> Bravo
> 
> Fashion Hunters
> Tuesday, September 6
> Bravo
> 
> Gene Simmon's Family Jewels
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 6
> A&E
> 
> Mad Fashion
> Tuesday, September 6
> Bravo
> 
> Inside The NFL
> Wednesday, September 7
> Showtime
> 
> Paranormal Witness
> Wednesday, September 7
> SyFy
> 
> 90210
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 13
> The CW
> 
> Parenthood
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 13
> NBC
> 
> H8r
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, September 14
> The CW
> 
> America's Next Top Model
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, September 14
> The CW
> 
> Up All Night
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, September 14
> NBC
> 
> Free Agents
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, September 14
> NBC
> 
> The Vampire Diaries
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, September 15
> The CW
> 
> The Secret Circle
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, September 15
> The CW
> 
> Star Wars: The Clone Wars
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 16
> Cartoon Network
> 
> Dancing With The Stars
> Season Premiere
> Monday, September 19
> ABC
> 
> The Sing-Off
> Season Premiere
> Monday, September 19
> NBC
> 
> The Playboy Club
> Series Premiere
> Monday, September 19
> NBC
> 
> The Biggest Loser
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> NBC
> 
> Body Of Proof
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> ABC
> 
> Tosh.0
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> Comedy Central
> 
> Workaholics
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, September 20
> Comedy Central
> 
> Harry's Law
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, September 21
> NBC
> 
> Law & Order: SVU
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, September 21
> NBC
> 
> Community
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, September 22
> NBC
> 
> Parks & Recreation
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, September 22
> NBC
> 
> The Office
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, September 22
> NBC
> 
> Whitney
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, September 22
> NBC
> 
> Prime Suspect
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, September 22
> NBC
> 
> *NOTE: "Charlie's Angels" is misspelled on the calendar on September 22.*
> 
> Nikita
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 23
> The CW
> 
> Supernatural
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 23
> The CW
> 
> Dateline
> Season Premiere
> Friday, September 23
> NBC
> 
> Boardwalk Empire
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> HBO
> 
> Dirty Soap
> Series Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> E!
> 
> Kendra
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, September 25
> E!
> 
> Gossip Girl
> Season Premiere
> Monday, September 26
> The CW
> 
> Hart Of Dixie
> Series Premiere
> Monday, September 26
> The CW
> 
> 24 Hours In The ER
> Series Premiere
> Tuesday, September 27
> BBC America
> 
> Suburgatory
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, September 28
> ABC
> 
> Happy Endings
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, September 28
> ABC
> 
> Storm Chasers
> Wednesday, September 28
> Discovery
> 
> Bedlam
> Saturday, October 1
> BBC America
> 
> That Mitchell & Webb Look
> Saturday, October 1
> BBC America
> 
> Hung
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, October 2
> HBO
> 
> How To Make It In America
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, October 2
> HBO
> 
> South Park
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, October 5
> Comedy Central
> 
> Nick Swardson's Pretend Time
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, October 5
> Comedy Central
> 
> The League
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, October 6
> FX
> 
> Bored To Death
> Season Premiere
> Monday, October 10
> HBO
> 
> Enlightened
> Series Premiere
> Monday, October 10
> HBO
> 
> *NOTE: "The Walking Dead" is incorrectly referred to as "Walking Dead" on October 16.*
> 
> Tyler Perry's House Of Payne
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, October 19
> TBS
> 
> Chuck
> Season Premiere
> Friday, October 21
> NBC
> 
> Grimm
> Series Premiere
> Friday, October 21
> NBC
> 
> Boss
> Series Premiere
> Friday, October 21
> Starz
> 
> Robot Chicken
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, October 23
> Cartoon Network
> 
> Whitechapel
> Wednesday, October 26
> BBC America
> 
> Tyler Perry's Meet The Browns
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, October 26
> TBS
> 
> Beavis & Butthead
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, October 27
> MTV
> 
> Good Vibes
> Thursday, October 27
> MTV
> 
> Gold Rush
> Friday, October 28
> Discovery
> 
> Flying Wild Alaska
> Friday, November 4
> Discovery
> 
> The Thick of It
> Saturday, November 12
> BBC America
> 
> Hot In Cleveland
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, November 30
> TV Land
> 
> The Exes
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, November 30
> TV Land
> 
> *NOTE: I did not specify season or series premiere on some of these shows, because I am not familiar with all of them. I figure they can be updated if anyone knows...*


Added


----------



## spartanstew

armophob said:


> Main Street
> Before it is in theaters
> HDNET on Directv chan 306
> Wednesday, September 7, 2011


It's actually on HDNM on Directv Channel 561


----------



## armophob

spartanstew said:


> It's actually on HDNM on Directv Channel 561


You are absolutely right, sorry my mistake. I corrected my post if someone could update the calender.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Correction made, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

My apologies to those in charge, but the following show is a web-series, and not an MTV show. I misunderstood the commercials...



Alan Gordon said:


> *Show Name:* Wendy
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* Series Premiere
> *Network:* MTV
> *Date & Time:* Thursday, September 15, 2011


~Alan


----------



## RobertE

Alan Gordon said:


> My apologies to those in charge, but the following show is a web-series, and not an MTV show. I misunderstood the commercials...
> 
> ~Alan


Updated.


----------



## HDJulie

IRT: Deadliest Roads
Season Two Premier
September 25th
History Channel

September 25th is one heck of a busy day for TV!


----------



## RobertE

HDJulie said:


> IRT: Deadliest Roads
> Season Two Premier
> September 25th
> History Channel
> 
> September 25th is one heck of a busy day for TV!


Got it.


----------



## BobaBird

Monster In-Laws
Series Premiere
Monday, October 24 at 10PM ET/PT
A&E
The series shines a light on married couples dealing with meddling in-laws.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Monster In-Laws
> Series Premiere [...]


Got it.


----------



## webby_s

Anyone said anything about American Horror Story on FX?

American Horror Story
Oct. 5th 10pm EST
Series Premier
FX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

webby_s said:


> Anyone said anything about American Horror Story on FX?
> 
> American Horror Story
> Oct. 5th
> Series Premier
> FX


Yup, it's already on the calendar.

Check it out, it's at the top of your screen. Tap the TV Shows tab, right next to logout and the calendar will pop up. Click on any show and get an email reminder for it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Dr. Phil, Tuesday 9/13.
Season Premier.


----------



## HDJulie

I didn't see this one on the ever-growing list for the 25th:

Storm Chasers
NEW SEASON Premieres Sunday, Sept. 25 at 10 e/p! 
Discovery Channel


----------



## RobertE

HDJulie said:


> I didn't see this one on the ever-growing list for the 25th:
> 
> Storm Chasers
> NEW SEASON Premieres Sunday, Sept. 25 at 10 e/p!
> Discovery Channel


Got it.


----------



## HDJulie

RobertE said:


> Got it.


It's also on the TV calendar for Wednesday, the 28th. The Discovery website says the 25th so I think that's the one they are going with.


----------



## phrelin

Apparently CBS has moved the season premier of "Rules of Engagement" two weeks, from this coming Saturday to October 8 at 8 pm.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> Apparently CBS has moved the season premier of "Rules of Engagement" two weeks, from this coming Saturday to October 8 at 8 pm.


New reminder added, with a note on the old one.

Thanks phrelin.


----------



## RobertE

Not a reminder per se, but there a LOT of shows starting and ending tonight. Toss in delays due to football and things could get interesting.

So, everyone be on their toes with your various recordings.


----------



## HDJulie

American Guns
Series Premiere
Monday, October 10th 10 PM EST
Discovery Channel


----------



## RobertE

HDJulie said:


> American Guns
> Series Premiere
> Monday, October 10th 10 PM EST
> Discovery Channel


Added, Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197287


----------



## klang

The return of Chuck has been pushed out a week to Oct. 28.


----------



## phrelin

Free Agents
Series Premier
BBCA
Saturday 10/08/2011

Yes, this is the original show that "inspired" the ratings disaster of the same name on NBC right now. And the male star is also the Brit star in Showtime's "Episodes" about a couple remaking a British show in the US. And a man and woman producers of the Brit "Free Agents" are "among" the producers credited for the American version.


----------



## trh

Show Name: The Dick Van **** Show
"Special"?
Network: TV Land
Date: 10/3/11

TVLand just acquired the rights to the show. 50th anniversary (10/3/1961).


> To commemorate the golden anniversary of one of the most beloved television shows of all time, TV Land will be airing 36 of the best episodes of "The Dick Van **** Show." From October 3rd to October 7th, TV Land will air the show from 6-9pm ET/PT, and will marathon the episodes during the weekend of October 8th and 9th from 12-9pm ET/PT. After the special anniversary event, the sitcom will settle into its regular spot on the TV Land schedule, airing weekdays at 7pm ET/PT.


Source: *LINK*


----------



## BobaBird

klang said:


> The return of Chuck has been pushed out a week to Oct. 28.


Grimm is also now 10/28.


----------



## RobertE

klang said:


> The return of Chuck has been pushed out a week to Oct. 28.


Updated



phrelin said:


> Free Agents
> Series Premier
> BBCA
> Saturday 10/08/2011


Added



trh said:


> Show Name: The Dick Van **** Show
> "Special"?
> Network: TV Land
> Date: 10/3/11
> 
> TVLand just acquired the rights to the show. 50th anniversary (10/3/1961).


Added



BobaBird said:


> Grimm is also now 10/28.


Updated

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dario33

I'm a week late, but reminder that Luther on BBCA returned last week (Wednesday). It's a 4-part season 2. The first episode was intense -- a very good show for those curious.


----------



## BobaBird

Rock Center with Brian Williams
Series premiere
Monday October 31
NBC


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Rock Center with Brian Williams
> Series premiere
> Monday October 31
> NBC


Added.


----------



## BobaBird

Rules of Engagement
Season Premiere
Moved from Sat Oct 15 to Thur Oct 20 (on our calendar as Oct 8)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Free trial" of STARZ! from 11/23/11 - 11/27/11 which includes the entire Thanksgiving weekend INCLUDING the Wednesday before!


----------



## klang

Christmas specials for Eureka, Warehouse 13 and Haven.

Syfy

Tuesday, December 6, 8-11PM.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.


----------



## BobaBird

Californication
Season Premiere
Jan 8
Showtime


----------



## Drucifer

*Show:*_ Merlin_ - Fourth Season Premier
*Channel:* SyFy
*Date:* 6 Jan 2012, Friday, 10 PM EDT

*Show:* _Face Off_ - Second Season Premier
*Channel:* SyFy
*Date:* 11 Jan 2012, Wednesday, 10 PM EDT

*Show:* _Being Human_ - Second Season Premier
*Channel:* SyFy
*Date:* 16 Jan 2012, Monday, 9 PM EDT

*Show:* _Lost Girl_ - New Show
*Channel:* SyFy
*Date:* 16 Jan 2012, Monday, 10 PM EDT

*Show:*_ Ghost Hunters_ - Eighth Season Premier
*Channel:* SyFy
*Date:* 11 Jan 2012, Wednesday, 9 PM EDT


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pretty Little Liars
Halloween Special
Wednesday, October 19
ABC Family


----------



## pablo

I think we are missing the Talking Dead post-episode series on AMC following each new Walking Dead episode this season.


----------



## BobaBird

Dave's Old Porn
Series Premiere
October 20th, 2011 at 11:30 PM ET/PT
Showtime

Gigolos
Season Premiere
October 20th, 2011 at 11 PM ET/PT
Showtime


----------



## webby_s

pablo said:


> I think we are missing the Talking Dead post-episode series on AMC following each new Walking Dead episode this season.


Talking Dead
Sunday Oct. 16
11:00p EST
AMC


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> Californication
> Season Premiere
> Jan 8
> Showtime





Drucifer said:


> *Show:*_ Merlin_ - Fourth Season Premier
> *Channel:* SyFy
> *Date:* 6 Jan 2012, Friday, 10 PM EDT





Drucifer said:


> *Show:* _Face Off_ - Second Season Premier
> *Channel:* SyFy
> *Date:* 11 Jan 2012, Wednesday, 10 PM EDT





Drucifer said:


> *Show:* _Being Human_ - Second Season Premier
> *Channel:* SyFy
> *Date:* 16 Jan 2012, Monday, 9 PM EDT





Drucifer said:


> *Show:* _Lost Girl_ - New Show
> *Channel:* SyFy
> *Date:* 16 Jan 2012, Monday, 10 PM EDT





Drucifer said:


> *Show:*_ Ghost Hunters_ - Eighth Season Premier
> *Channel:* SyFy
> *Date:* 11 Jan 2012, Wednesday, 9 PM EDT





Alan Gordon said:


> Pretty Little Liars
> Halloween Special
> Wednesday, October 19
> ABC Family





BobaBird said:


> Dave's Old Porn
> Series Premiere
> October 20th, 2011 at 11:30 PM ET/PT
> Showtime
> 
> Gigolos
> Season Premiere
> October 20th, 2011 at 11 PM ET/PT
> Showtime





webby_s said:


> Talking Dead
> Sunday Oct. 16
> 11:00p EST
> AMC


Added and thank you.


----------



## Supramom2000

Flashpoint on ION. 
Tuesday 18 Oct
7:00 PM Eastern Time


----------



## phrelin

Primeval
Season Premier
BBCA
Saturday, November 12, 2011


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> Primeval
> Season Premier
> BBCA
> Saturday, November 12, 2011


Added


----------



## Drucifer

*Show:* _Born Dealers_ - Premier
*Channel:* Planet Green
*Date:* 5 Nov 2011, 10 PM EDT, Saturday


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> *Show:* _Born Dealers_ - Premier
> *Channel:* Planet Green
> *Date:* 5 Nov 2011, 10 PM EDT, Saturday


Added.

Is this a series or a one time show?


----------



## spartanstew

Series


----------



## phrelin

America In Primetime
Miniseries Premier
PBS
Sunday, October 30, 2011

If you have any interest in the development of some of your favorite scripted dramas or sitcoms in the past and present, you ought to at least record this. More in this thread.


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> America In Primetime
> Miniseries Premier
> PBS
> Sunday, October 30, 2011
> 
> If you have any interest in the development of some of your favorite scripted dramas or sitcoms in the past and present, you ought to at least record this. More in this thread.


Added.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Top Chef Texas 
Season Premier
Bravo 
Wednesday, Nov 2nd 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

SPACEMAKER said:


> Top Chef Texas
> Season Premier
> Bravo
> Wednesday, Nov 2nd 2011


Thanks, added.


----------



## BobaBird

One Tree Hill
Season premiere
Wednesday, January 11 8:00-9:00 p.m.
CW

Remodeled
Series premiere
Wednesday, January 18 9:00-10:00 p.m.
CW


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> One Tree Hill
> Season premiere
> Wednesday, January 11 8:00-9:00 p.m.
> CW
> 
> Remodeled
> Series premiere
> Wednesday, January 18 9:00-10:00 p.m.
> CW


Thanks!


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> Primeval
> Season Premier
> BBCA
> Saturday, November 12, 2011


I am showing the episodes on 12 Nov are from May of this year and my SL's are not picking them up.


----------



## phrelin

armophob said:


> I am showing the episodes on 12 Nov are from May of this year and my SL's are not picking them up.


According to the BBCA website it's a new season. What can I say.... :shrug:


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> According to the BBCA website it's a new season. What can I say.... :shrug:


Guess its time for a recording alert


----------



## cj9788

armophob said:


> I am showing the episodes on 12 Nov are from May of this year and my SL's are not picking them up.





phrelin said:


> According to the BBCA website it's a new season. What can I say.... :shrug:


That happens alot on The BBCA, reason is the OAD listed in the guide is the OAD when it was aired on ITV in the UK. According to WIKI Episode 1 of series 5 aired on My 24th 2011 in the UK.

I first noticed it when I was recording Robin Hood, but back then the OAD on BBCA was the US air date, then when the same episode was subsequently reaired during the week it had the OAD from when it was aired in the UK. I realized this when one of the Robin Hoods did not record because of bad weather and I had to get it when they repeated it.

Also look at whitechapel which airs tonight episode 5 it has OAD of 11/02/2011 but the repeat of same episode at 1 am has OAD of 02/09/2009.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Guess its time for a recording alert


It's on the calendar. Just don't forget to record it.


----------



## armophob

Melancholia

HDNet Movies

Air Dates
Wed, Nov 9th - 7:30 PM
Wed, Nov 9th - 10:00 PM
Thu, Nov 10th - 12:30 AM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Kirsten Dunst, Charlotte Gainsbourg, Keifer Sutherland
Director: Lars Von Trier
Synopsis: Two sisters must work together as a nearby planet dangerously approaches Earth.
Run Time: 2:15


----------



## phrelin

Masterpiece Contemporary
Season Premier
PBS
Sunday, November 6, 2011


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Melancholia
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> Air Dates
> Wed, Nov 9th - 7:30 PM
> Wed, Nov 9th - 10:00 PM
> Thu, Nov 10th - 12:30 AM
> 
> Rating: R
> Year: 2011
> Cast: Kirsten Dunst, Charlotte Gainsbourg, Keifer Sutherland
> Director: Lars Von Trier
> Synopsis: Two sisters must work together as a nearby planet dangerously approaches Earth.
> Run Time: 2:15





phrelin said:


> Masterpiece Contemporary
> Season Premier
> PBS
> Sunday, November 6, 2011


Got 'em, I only added the first showing of Meloncholia to the calendar but left the addition showing under that listing.


----------



## phrelin

It appears that Fox programmers discovered that November 23 was the night before Thanksgiving, so I "Hate My Teenage Daughter" will premier on November 30.


----------



## phrelin

Happiness Is a Warm Blanket Charlie Brown
Premier Animated Special
Fox
Thanksgiving, November 24, 2011

Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas
Premier Animated Special
Fox
Thanksgiving, November 24, 2011


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> It appears that Fox programmers discovered that November 23 was the night before Thanksgiving, so I "Hate My Teenage Daughter" will premier on November 30.


updated



phrelin said:


> Happiness Is a Warm Blanket Charlie Brown
> Premier Animated Special
> Fox
> Thanksgiving, November 24, 2011
> 
> Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas
> Premier Animated Special
> Fox
> Thanksgiving, November 24, 2011


Added


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

The Celebrity Apprentice
Season Premier
Feb. 12, 2012
9pm NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

JACKIEGAGA said:


> The Celebrity Apprentice
> Season Premier
> Feb. 12, 2012
> 9pm NBC


Done.


----------



## BobaBird

Key & Peele
Series premiere
Tuesday, January 31 at 10:30 P.M. ET/PT
Comedy Central


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Key & Peele
> Series premiere
> Tuesday, January 31 at 10:30 P.M. ET/PT
> Comedy Central


Thanks, Got it.


----------



## BobaBird

Work It
Series Premiere
Tuesday, January 3, 8:30-9:00 p.m.
ABC

Celebrity Wife Swap
Series Premiere
Tuesday, January 3, 9:00 -10:00 p.m.
ABC

Wipeout - Winter Wipeout
Season Premiere
Thursday, January 5. 8:00-9:00 p.m.
ABC

Shark Tank
Season Premiere
Friday, February 3, 8:00-9:00 p.m.
ABC

The River
Series Premiere
Tuesday, February 7, 9:00-10:00 p.m.

Good Christian Belles
Series Premiere
Sunday, March 4, 10:00-11:00 p.m.
ABC

Missing
Series Premiere
Thursday, March 15, 8:00-9:00 p.m.
ABC

Dancing with the Stars
Season Premiere
Monday, March 19, 8:00-10:00 p.m.
ABC

Dancing with the Stars the Results Show
Season Premiere
Tuesday, March 27, 9:00-10:00 p.m.
ABC

---

Discussion thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198997


----------



## BobaBird

Inside Comedy
Series Premiere
Thursday, January 26th at 11PM ET/PT
Showtime


----------



## armophob

HDNet Movies


Outrage
Rating: R
Year: 2010
Cast: Beat Takeshi, Kippei Shiina, Ryo Kase
Director: Takeshi Kitano
Synopsis: Tokyo's Yakuza clans are struggling for power, producing massive invasions and killings, all while the city's law enforcement is too corrupt to intervene.
Wed, Nov 30th - 8:00 PM

I Melt With You
Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Carla Gugino, Rob Lowe, Jeremy Piven
Director: Mark Pellington
Synopsis: Now in their forties, four old college buddies meet up for an annual reunion. This year, though, things go terribly awry.
Run Time: 1:56
Wed, Dec 7th - 8:30 PM

Angel's Crest
Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Jeremy Piven, Mira Sorvino, Kate Walsh
Director: Gaby Dellal
Synopsis: A small rural community is thrown into disarray after the mysterious, tragic death of a young boy.
Run Time: 1:36
Wed, Dec 28th - 9:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Wow, I've been slacking. I get the latest posted to the calendar in the morning.


----------



## Drucifer

Neverland
Mini-Series
Dec. 4th & 5th, 2011
9 PM EST, SyFy
_________


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the previous submissions have been added to the calendar.


----------



## oldschoolecw

A&E "Stephen King's Bag Of Bones a four-hour epic miniseries" http://www.aetv.com/news/a-e-launch...equel-to-stephen-king's-bag-of-bones-17202686
premiering Sunday, December 11 and concluding on Monday, December 12, airing at 9PM ET/PT on both nights.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

oldschoolecw said:


> A&E "Stephen King's Bag Of Bones a four-hour epic miniseries" http://www.aetv.com/news/a-e-launch...equel-to-stephen-king's-bag-of-bones-17202686
> premiering Sunday, December 11 and concluding on Monday, December 12, airing at 9PM ET/PT on both nights.


Added


----------



## spartanstew

Scott Kocourek said:


> Added


Doesn't show up on the calendar for me.


----------



## Drucifer

spartanstew said:


> Doesn't show up on the calendar for me.


Missing for me too. - Found it - Slight error. Dec 2012.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Missing for me too. - Found it - Slight error. Dec 2012.


Fixed.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Sorry about that, only a year late.


----------



## pablo

24/7: Flyers/Rangers - The Road to the NHL Winter Classic

http://www.hbo.com/#/sports/24-7-flyers-rangers-road-to-the-nhl-winter-classic.html

Four episodes starting on December 14 on HBO.


----------



## RobertE

Got it, thanks.


----------



## photostudent

If your DVR is set to record American Chopper, Sr vs Jr, it will not record the the new shows starting Dec 6. They will go back to being just called American Chopper.


----------



## oldschoolecw

photostudent said:


> If your DVR is set to record American Chopper, Sr vs Jr, it will not record the the new shows starting Dec 6. They will go back to being just called American Chopper.


Dish DVR not picking these 2 special episodes up with season pass
I was going to post that, American Chopper the build off but the dates are December 5th 9PM 2 hours long and Dec 6th 8PM 1 hour long on the Discovery channel


----------



## Drucifer

_Justified_
Returning Series - Second Season

Jan. 17th, 2012
10 PM EST
FX

_Archer_
Returning Series - Third Season

Jan. 19th, 2012
9 PM EST
FX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> Justified
> Season 3 Premier
> Jan. 17th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> FX
> 
> Archer
> Season 3 Premier
> Jan. 19th, 2012
> 9 PM EST
> FX


I changed your post a little.

Is justified supposed to be a second season or a third season premier? I have not added either until I find out.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> I changed your post a little.
> 
> Is justified supposed to be a second season or a third season premier? I have not added either until I find out.


I thought I read second, but I seem to remember it should be it third. My error, it is third.


----------



## Drucifer

*Common Law*
Premier
Jan. 26th, 2012
10 PM EST
USA​
*White Collar*
Returning Series
Jan. 17th, 2012
10 PM EST
USA​
*Royal Pain*
Returning Series
Jan. 18th, 2012
10 PM EST
USA​


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Ok all of the above are added.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BobaBird

Caged
Series premiere
Monday, January 9 at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT
MTV


----------



## BobaBird

ALCATRAZ
Series Premiere
Monday, Jan. 16, 8:00-10:00 PM
Fox

TOUCH
Series Premiere
Mondays, beginning March 19, 9:00-10:00 PM
Fox

BREAKING IN
Season Premiere
Tuesdays, beginning March 6, 8:30-9:00 PM
Fox

AMERICAN IDOL
Season Premiereart One
Wednesday, Jan. 18, 8:00-10:00 PM
Fox

THE FINDER
Series Premiere
Thursday, Jan. 12, 9:00-10:00 PM
Fox

Saturday, Feb. 11, 8:00-10:00 PM
AMERICA'S MOST WANTED SPECIAL EDITION
Fox

NAPOLEON DYNAMITE
Series Premiere
Sunday, Jan. 15, 8:30-9:00 PM
Fox

BOB'S BURGERS
Season Premiere
Sundays, beginning March 11, 8:30-9:00 PM
Fox


----------



## RobertE

All above added.


----------



## spartanstew

Drucifer said:


> *Common Law*
> Premier
> Jan. 26th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​
> *White Collar*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 17th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​
> *Royal Pain*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 18th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​


Can't find these on the Calendar.


----------



## Drucifer

spartanstew said:


> Can't find these on the Calendar.


I know I did see 'em, but I be damn where they went.


----------



## BobaBird

CES All Access Live
Special
Tuesday, Jan. 10
Spike


----------



## pablo

The Life & Times of Tim
Season 3 premiere
12/16 9PM HBO


----------



## BobaBird

Spartacus: Vengeance
Season premiere
Friday, January 27
STARZ

Infested!
Season premiere
Friday, December 30
Animal Planet

Remodeled
Series premiere
Tuesday, January 17 (change from 1/18)
The CW


----------



## phrelin

A Home for the Holidays
Annual Special
Wednesday, December 21
CBS



> This is the annual show supporting adoption of kids caught in the foster home system. Started by Dave Thomas, the founder of Wendy's, the 13th annual "A Home for the Holidays" features Martina McBride, Mary J. Blige, Christina Perri, Gavin DeGraw and One Republic, along with moving stories of foster care adoption.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> *Common Law*
> Premier
> Jan. 26th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​*White Collar*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 17th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​*Royal Pain*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 18th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​


I'll add them but I need to know if the first one is a season or series premier.

What are the returning series, mid season return or season premier.

It's easier to cut and paste them into the calendar if you don't do all of the fancy formatting.

Thanks everyone, the rest are added and I'll get these as soon as it's clear.


----------



## spartanstew

Common Law is a Series Premiere, but it's now been pushed off until the Summer.

White Collar and Royal Pains are season premieres.


----------



## BobaBird

BobaBird said:


> CES All Access Live
> Special
> Tuesday, Jan. 10
> Spike


This got put on 1-11.


----------



## RobertE

BobaBird said:


> This got put on 1-11.


Fixed.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Food Network
Celebrity Cook-Off
premiere on January 1 at 9pm ET/PT.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/rachael-vs-guy-celebrity-cook-off/index.html


----------



## oldschoolecw

A&E
Dog the Bounty Hunter
Season Premiere
Wednesday, January 4, 9/8C

A&E
Steven Seagal: Lawman
Season Premiere
Wednesday, January 4, 10/9C


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, thanks. I think I even got them in the correct year.


----------



## spartanstew

Drucifer said:


> *Common Law*
> Premier
> Jan. 26th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​
> *White Collar*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 17th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​
> *Royal Pain*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 18th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​





spartanstew said:


> Can't find these on the Calendar.


Still can't find these on the calendar.


----------



## trh

Wait wait, Don't Tell Me
Special
BBC America
12/23/11
8pm eastern

*Wait Wait*


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, even the ones I missed before.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pretty Little Liars
Season Premiere
Monday, January 2
ABC Family

The Lying Game
Season Premiere
Monday, January 2
ABC Family

Switched At Birth
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 3
ABC Family

Jane By Design
Series Premiere
Tuesday, January 3
ABC Family

The Firm
Series Premiere
Sunday, January 8
NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks Alan.


----------



## spartanstew

Amazing Race
Season Premiere
Sunday, February 19th
8EST CBS


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Amazing Race
> Season Premiere
> Sunday, February 19th
> 8EST CBS


Got it, Woo-Hoo!


----------



## BobaBird

A note for Merlin, already on the calendar for 1/6:

The first showing has an air-date of 1/6 but the second has the UK air-date of 10/1, so beware that if your timer for the first is skipped by priority the second will also be skipped because it's not "new."


----------



## Laxguy

I cannot find a show titled "Being Human". What channel, what time, please?


----------



## BobaBird

Oops, was thinkng about BH while writing about Merlin. Both are on SyFy, with BH returning Mon 1/16.


----------



## rrdirectsr

LUCK premiers on HBO on 01/29/12


----------



## brian188

Showtime Free Preview 
January 6 - 8
Channels 545 - 558
http://www.sho.com/site/freepreview/home.do


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks, they are added.


----------



## Steve

_Are You There, Chelsea?_

A new comedy 8:30PM on NBC, 1/11


----------



## rrdirectsr

Free HBO Trial Jan 27 - 30th.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

rrdirectsr said:


> Free HBO Trial Jan 27 - 30th.


Do you know if this is one provider or a bunch like the Showtime one?


----------



## phrelin

Just noticed this was missing:

Masterpiece Classic: "Downton Abbey - Series II"
Season Premier
Sunday, January 8
PBS


----------



## RobertE

phrelin said:


> Just noticed this was missing:
> 
> Masterpiece Classic: "Downton Abbey - Series II"
> Season Premier
> Sunday, January 8
> PBS


Got it.


----------



## makaiguy

Absolutely Fabulous - First of 3 new 20th anniversary specials
BBCAmerica - DTV 264
First showing Sunday Jan 8, 10:00 pm EST
Also reported to be on Logo
BBCA Link: http://www.bbcamerica.com/absolutely-fabulous/about-the-show/


----------



## phrelin

Dramaville: "Mistresses"
Season Premier
Wednesday, January 18
BBCA


Special note: this is the third six episode season of "Mistresses" which ran in Britain in 2008 and 2009. BBCA is running a marathon of Seasons 1 and Season 2 on Sunday, January 15 beginning at 8AM Eastern/5AM Pacific. Also Anna Torv, who we know as the star of "Fringe" was in Season 1.


----------



## trh

Drucifer said:


> *Royal Pain*
> Returning Series
> Jan. 18th, 2012
> 10 PM EST
> USA​


Correct show title is "Royal Pains" (not Pain)


----------



## rrdirectsr

Scott Kocourek said:


> Do you know if this is one provider or a bunch like the Showtime one?


Not sure if all providers but will be for D**


----------



## armophob

Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie
HDNet Movies Sneak Preview
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Eric Wareheim, Tim Heidecker
Director: Tim Heidecker
Synopsis: Tim and Eric are given one billion dollars to make a movie but the task proves nearly impossible to complete.
Run Time: 1:34

Air Date
Wed, Feb 29th - 8:30 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the earlier added, thanks everyone.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Bering Sea Gold
Serier Premier
Discovery Channel
Jan. 27, 2012 10PM E/P

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/bering-sea-gold-the-new-gold-frontier.html


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Survivor: One World
Season Premier
February 15, 2012 8/7c
CBS


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

NFL Honors
Feb 4, 2012
NBC
9:00pm eastern


----------



## Scott Kocourek

JACKIEGAGA said:


> NFL Honors
> Feb 4, 2012
> NBC
> 9:00pm eastern


Thanks Jack!


----------



## Alan Gordon

*NOTE that the Mad Men date has not been announced by amc, but rather by Jon Hamm.*

Lab Rats
Series Premiere
Monday, February 27
Disney XD

Mad Men
Season Premiere
Sunday, March 25
amc

The Secret Life Of The American Teenager
Season Premiere
Monday, March 26
ABC Family

Make It Or Break It
Season Premiere
Monday, March 26
ABC Family

Ultimate Spider-Man
Series Premiere
Sunday, April 1
Disney XD

The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes
Season Premiere
Sunday, April 1
Disney XD

Scandal
Series Premiere
Thursday, April 5
ABC

Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23
Season Premiere
Wednesday, April 11
ABC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks A. G. They are all added.


----------



## pablo

Poop! Missed the premiere of Season Two of The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret on IFC (too bad it's not in HD on DirecTV - when oh when!)...


----------



## spartanstew

Touch
Series Premiere
Wednesday, January 25th 8pm
FOX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Touch
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, January 25th 8pm
> FOX


Added.


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Walking Dead
Mid-Season Premiere
Sunday, February 12
amc

The Killing
Season Premiere
Sunday, April 1
amc


P.S.: The "Mad Men" date was confirmed...


----------



## Drew2k

A quick side: if anyone is looking for a particular show that is not yet in the DBSTalk calendar, or just wants to confirm the return date, check out the "*When does (insert show name here) come back?*" page at FutonCritic - it's really a great resource for long-term planning to see the return date, series status, and and how many episodes are left to air.

http://thefutoncritic.com/guide/when-does-insert-show-name-here-come-back/


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em. Thanks


----------



## Alan Gordon

Cougar Town
Season Premiere
Tuesday, February 14
ABC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Drew2k said:


> A quick side: if anyone is looking for a particular show that is not yet in the DBSTalk calendar, or just wants to confirm the return date, check out the "*When does (insert show name here) come back?*" page at FutonCritic - it's really a great resource for long-term planning to see the return date, series status, and and how many episodes are left to air.
> 
> http://thefutoncritic.com/guide/when-does-insert-show-name-here-come-back/


Great link, huge database
Thanks


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Top Gear (US)
Season Premier
History Channel
February 14, 2012

Top Shot
Season Premier
History Channel
February 14, 2012


----------



## Alan Gordon

Unsupervised
Series Premiere
Thursday, January 19
FX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Unsupervised
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, January 19
> FX


Got it.


----------



## Drucifer

_Fairly Legal_
Season Premier
USA Network
16 Mar 2012, 9 PM EDT

_In Plain Sight_
Season Premier
USA Network
16 Mar 2012, 10 PM EDT


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> _Fairly Legal_
> Season Premier
> USA Network
> 16 Mar 2012, 9 PM EDT
> 
> _In Plain Sight_
> Season Premier
> USA Network
> 16 Mar 2012, 10 PM EDT


Added, thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Channel number debate to be continued here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201089

Thanks guys/gals. Let's keep this thread easy to find information.


----------



## dpeters11

Stephen Hawking's Sci Fi Masters
Series Premiere
Science Channel
February 12, 10PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> Stephen Hawking's Sci Fi Masters
> Series Premiere
> Science Channel
> February 12, 10PM EST


Thanks, added.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"Common Law" that is listed for the 26th has been pushed back to some unannounced date this Summer.

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'm going to leave it on the calendar this way people won't forget about it and we can always add it again later. I will edit the calendar so they know that when they get the notification.


----------



## SkersR1

Shark Tank is listed on the calendar for 2/3/12 but it actually came back this past Friday 1/20/12. (I think. DVR Recorded it as new, but haven't watched it yet)


----------



## spartanstew

SkersR1 said:


> Shark Tank is listed on the calendar for 2/3/12 but it actually came back this past Friday 1/20/12. (I think. DVR Recorded it as new, but haven't watched it yet)


Correct.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Worst Cooks in America
Season 3 Premiere
Feb 12, 2012
9:00pm EST
FOOD NETWORK


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added, thanks Jack.


----------



## dpeters11

Good Eats: Turn up the Dark
Series Finale
Food Network
February 10 2012, 8PM EST

I'm not entirely sure Good Eats will be in the title on the guide.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> Good Eats: Turn up the Dark
> Series Finale
> Food Network
> February 10 2012, 8PM EST
> 
> I'm not entirely sure Good Eats will be in the title on the guide.


Added, thank you.


----------



## BobaBird

The 54th Annual Grammy Awards
Special
Sunday, February 12 @ 8/7c
CBS


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> The 54th Annual Grammy Awards
> Special
> Sunday, February 12 @ 8/7c
> CBS


Added, thanks BB


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jesse Stone: Benefit Of The Doubt
Movie Premiere
Sunday, May 20
CBS


I notice people are doing times now. If desired, I can add times when available. The above for instance is 9:00 P.M. - 11:00 P.M. EST.

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer

*Monster Man*
Series Premier
14 Mar, 10:00 PM EST
Syfy


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Jesse Stone: Benefit Of The Doubt
> Movie Premiere
> Sunday, May 20
> CBS
> 
> I notice people are doing times now. If desired, I can add times when available. The above for instance is 9:00 P.M. - 11:00 P.M. EST.
> 
> ~Alan





Drucifer said:


> *Monster Man*
> Series Premier
> 14 Mar, 10:00 PM EST
> Syfy


Got 'em, thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

The Slap
Series Premiere
Wednesday, Feb. 15 @ 10pm EST
The Audience Network

The Shadow Line
Series Premiere
Sunday, Feb. 19 @ 9pm EST
The Audience Network


----------



## pablo

The Slap is great.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> The Slap
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, Feb. 15 @ 10pm EST
> The Audience Network
> 
> The Shadow Line
> Series Premiere
> Sunday, Feb. 19 @ 9pm EST
> The Audience Network


Got it thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Being Human
Season Premiere
Saturday, February 25
BBC America


----------



## dpeters11

"dpeters11" said:


> Stephen Hawking's Sci Fi Masters
> Series Premiere
> Science Channel
> February 12, 10PM EST


This is on the calendar, but some issues with guide data. The promos call it Stephen Hawking's Sci Fi Masters, in the guide it is Masters of Science Fiction. Also, OAD is 2007, seems this series originally aired on ABC, though this will include episodes ABC didn't air.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Awake
Series Premiere
Thursday, March 1
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST

Breaking In
Season Premiere
Tuesday, March 6
FOX
9:30 P.M. EST


----------



## Alan Gordon

We don't list schedule changes, but for those reading this thread, I'd thought I'd mention:

*The Firm* (NBC) will move to Saturday nights effective Saturday, February 11. 
*I Hate My Teenage Daughter* (FOX) will return Tuesday March 6 from months on hiatus.
*Glee* (FOX) will return April 10 after being on hiatus since February 21.

*Raising Hope* will be moving from 9:30 P.M. EST to 8:00 P.M. EST, and _*New Girl*_ will be moving from 9:00 P.M. EST to 9:30 P.M. EST.

~Alan


----------



## Supramom2000

Army Wives
Sunday, March 4, 9:00
Lifetime


----------



## Alan Gordon

Breakout Kings
Season Premiere
Sunday, March 4
A&E
10:00 P.M. EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks.


----------



## brian188

Psych
USA
02/29/2012


----------



## Scott Kocourek

brian188 said:


> Psych
> USA
> 02/29/2012


Thanks, Added.


----------



## BobaBird

Nurse Jackie
Season Premiere
Sunday April 8
Showtime


----------



## spartanstew

Breaking In is listed twice on the Calendar on March 6th


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Oops, I will have to leave both of them because I don't want to delete one if someone subscribed to a notice.


----------



## spartanstew

Ah, good point.


----------



## David Ortiz

spartanstew said:


> Breaking In is listed twice on the Calendar on March 6th


Thanks for the reminder. I have to watch the first season.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nurse Jackie added, thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

Scott Kocourek said:


> Nurse Jackie added, thanks.


It's on the calendar for the 11th, instead of the 8th.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> It's on the calendar for the 11th, instead of the 8th.


Thanks, I moved it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Green Lantern: The Animated Series
Premiere
Saturday, March 3
Cartoon Network
10:00 A.M. ET/PT

Young Justice
Season Premiere
Saturday, March 3
Cartoon Network
10:30 A.M. EST/PST



OK... GL:TAS is simply listed as a premiere because the first episode debuted back in November, but is going to be "officially" started on March 3rd.

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it.


----------



## oldschoolecw

New series on Spike TV

"American Digger." 
Premiering Tuesday, March 20 at 10:00 PM, ET/PT

More info
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...20-at-1000-pm-et-pt-783302/20120215spiketv01/


----------



## spartanstew

Game of Thrones
Season Premiere
April 1st
9:00PM EST
HBO


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added both of the above, thanks!


----------



## armophob

Last minute entry, but there are several showings.

8pm est on "The Cooking Channel"

Mo Rocca: "My Grandmother's Ravioli"


----------



## Alan Gordon

Happily Divorced
Season Premiere
Wednesday, March 7
TV Land
10:30 P.M. EDT/PDT


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Last minute entry, but there are several showings.
> 
> 8pm est on "The Cooking Channel"
> 
> Mo Rocca: "My Grandmother's Ravioli"


Do you know what day or have any other info that can be added to the calendar?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Happily Divorced, added.


----------



## armophob

Scott Kocourek said:


> Do you know what day or have any other info that can be added to the calendar?


Next On: Fri, Feb 24, 10:00PM EST cooking channel (232 on Directv)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Last minute entry, but there are several showings.
> 
> 8pm est on "The Cooking Channel"
> 
> Mo Rocca: "My Grandmother's Ravioli"





armophob said:


> Next On: Fri, Feb 24, 10:00PM EST cooking channel (232 on Directv)


Thanks, I'll add it now.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Several shows from NBC were announced as returning in the next couple of months after being on hiatus to make room for new series and returning show(s). I designated them as "Series Return." This is notice for people reading the thread... though mods can add them to the list if they so wish given that the length of the hiatuses are fairly long. In the case of Betty White's show, one episode has already aired, but I listed it as Premiere since it is the first REGULAR showing.



Community
Series Return
Thursday, March 15
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bent
Series Premiere
Wednesday, March 21
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Betty White’s Off Their Rockers
Premiere
Wednesday, April 4
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Best Friends Forever
Series Premiere
Wednesday, April 4
NBC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
Series Return
Wednesday, April 11
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Parks And Recreation
Series Return
Thursday, April 19
NBC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Client List
Series Premiere
Sunday, April 8
Lifetime
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## BobaBird

The Big C
Season Premiere
Sunday April 8
Showtime


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Several shows from NBC were announced as returning in the next couple of months after being on hiatus to make room for new series and returning show(s). I designated them as "Series Return." This is notice for people reading the thread... though mods can add them to the list if they so wish given that the length of the hiatuses are fairly long. In the case of Betty White's show, one episode has already aired, but I listed it as Premiere since it is the first REGULAR showing.
> 
> Community
> Series Return
> Thursday, March 15
> NBC
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Bent
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, March 21
> NBC
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Betty White's Off Their Rockers
> Premiere
> Wednesday, April 4
> NBC
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Best Friends Forever
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, April 4
> NBC
> 8:30 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
> Series Return
> Wednesday, April 11
> NBC
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Parks And Recreation
> Series Return
> Thursday, April 19
> NBC
> 9:30 P.M. EST/PST


Added them all, thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> The Client List
> Series Premiere
> Sunday, April 8
> Lifetime
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST


Got it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> The Big C
> Season Premiere
> Sunday April 8
> Showtime


Got it, thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

Unchained Reaction
Series Premiere
March 18 @ 10PM
Discovery


----------



## BobaBird

The Ultimate Fighter
Season premiere
Friday, March 9th
FX (was on Spike)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got the above, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I'm going to do one more returning show...

Bones
Series Return
Monday, April 2
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

*NOTE:* "Touch" that is currently on the calendar for March 19 has been moved to Thursday, March 22 at 9:00 P.M. EST/PST. *HOWEVER*, a repeat of the first episode will be airing on March 15 at 9:00 P.M. EST/PST, so I'm not sure how you want to list that... 

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm going to do one more returning show...
> 
> Bones
> Series Return
> Monday, April 2
> FOX
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> *NOTE:* "Touch" that is currently on the calendar for March 19 has been moved to Thursday, March 22 at 9:00 P.M. EST/PST. *HOWEVER*, a repeat of the first episode will be airing on March 15 at 9:00 P.M. EST/PST, so I'm not sure how you want to list that...
> 
> ~Alan


Added Bones and moved Torch to March 22, I'm not going to worry about the repeat.


----------



## Drucifer

HARRY'S LAW
Series Returns to New Night
Air Date: Sunday, March 18, 2012
Time Slot: 8:00 PM-9:00 PM EST
Channel: NBC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> HARRY'S LAW
> Series Returns to New Night
> Air Date: Sunday, March 18, 2012
> Time Slot: 8:00 PM-9:00 PM EST


Thanks, I added it to the calendar. Do you know the channel and then I can edit it.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> Thanks, I added it to the calendar. Do you know the channel and then I can edit it.


Oops - that was supposed to be part of what I copied and pasted. It's NBC


----------



## phrelin

The Borgias
Season Premier
Showtime
April 8, 2012

NYC 22
Series Premier
CBS
April 15, 2012

Girls
Series Premier
HBO
April 15, 2012

Eureka
Season Premier
Syfy
April 16, 2012

The LA Complex
Series Premier
The CW
April 24, 2012

Whitechapel
Season Premier
BBCA
March 28, 2012

Magic City
Series Premier
Starz
April 06, 2012

Veep
Series Premier
HBO
April 22, 2012


----------



## Alan Gordon

Common Law
Series Premiere
Friday, May 11
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Long Island Medium
Series Premiere
Sunday March 25
TLC
9/8c


----------



## phrelin

Drucifer said:


> HARRY'S LAW
> Series Returns to New Night
> Air Date: Sunday, March 18, 2012
> Time Slot: 8:00 PM-9:00 PM EST
> Channel: NBC


According to NBC and the various online schedules, as well as the Dish guide, it starts this Sunday March 11, 2012.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> According to NBC and the various online schedules, as well as the Dish guide, it starts this Sunday March 11, 2012.


Moved on calendar to March 11th.

Thanks phrelin!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Long Island Medium
> Series Premiere
> Sunday March 25
> TLC
> 9/8c


Added, thanks Jack.

Any Relation?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Common Law
> Series Premiere
> Friday, May 11
> USA Network
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST


Got it. Thanks Alan!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks everyone.


----------



## BobaBird

Dexter
Season Premiere
Sun Sept 30
Showtime

Homeland
Season Premiere
Sun Sept 30
Showtime


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BobaBird said:


> Dexter
> Season Premiere
> Sun Sept 30
> Showtime
> 
> Homeland
> Season Premiere
> Sun Sept 30
> Showtime


Added them to the calendar, Thanks!


----------



## phrelin

September???? We haven't even had St. Patrick's Day yet! :eek2:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I entered them and was thinking to myself that there's a pretty good chance those will need to be moved at some point. Time will tell.


----------



## BobaBird

Rizzoli & Isles
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 5, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
TNT
· Season 3: 10 summer episodes

Franklin & Bash 
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 5, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 2: 10 episodes

Dallas 
Series Premiere
Wednesday, June 13, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 1: 10 episodes 
This summer, Larry Hagman, Patrick Duffy and Linda Gray reprise their famous characters as J.R., Bobby and Sue Ellen Ewing return to Southfork with secrets, schemes and betrayals. This time, they're joined by the next generation of Ewings, played by Josh Henderson and Jesse Metcalfe, who take ambition and deception to a new level. Dallas also stars Jordana Brewster, Julie Gonzalo and Brenda Strong. Shot on location in the title city, Dallas comes to TNT from Warner Horizon Television, with premiere episode writer Cynthia Cidre and director Michael M. Robin serving as executive producers. It was developed by Cidre and created by David Jacobs.

Falling Skies 
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 17, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 2: 10 episodes

The Great Escape 
Series Premiere
Sunday, June 24, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 1: 10 episodes 
This fast-paced, nail-biting competition series drops ordinary people into the middle of their own epic action/adventure movie. Each week, Rich Eisen (NFL Total Access) hosts as teams of competitors try to find their way out of seemingly impossible situations for a chance to take home a cash prize. The series, from Fox Television Studios, is executive-produced by the Oscar(R)-winning team of Ron Howard and Brian Grazer, as well as the Emmy-winning producers of The Amazing Race, Bertram van Munster and Elise Doganieri. The series is created and executive produced by Justin W. Hochberg (The Apprentice) and Charlie Ebersol (The Wanted).

The Closer 
Season Premiere
Monday, July 9, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 7: Six final episodes

Perception 
Series Premiere
Monday, July 9, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 1: 10 episodes 
Drama fans are about to meet one of the most unique crime solvers on television when TNT premieres this fascinating new series about an eccentric neuroscience professor who is recruited by the FBI to help solve complex cases. Emmy and Screen Actors Guild Award winner Eric McCormack stars as Dr. Daniel Pierce, who possesses an intimate knowledge of human behavior and a masterful understanding of the way the mind works. Although Pierce's mind may be brilliant, it's also damaged as he suffers from paranoid schizophrenia. Perception also stars Rachael Leigh Cook, Arjay Smith and Kelly Rowan. Produced by ABC Studios, the series was created by executive producer Ken Biller and co-executive producer Mike Sussman, with McCormack serving as producer.

Leverage 
Season Premiere
Sunday, July 15, at 8 p.m. (ET/PT) 
TNT
· Season 5: 10 summer episodes

Major Crimes 
Series Premiere
Monday, Aug. 13, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT), following The Closer finale 
TNT
· Regular Timeslot: Mondays at 9 p.m. (ET/PT) 
· Season 1: 10 episodes 
This all-new drama series is ready to take television's favorite squad of detectives into bold new territory. Two-time Oscar(R) nominee Mary McDonnell will continue her role from The Closer as Los Angeles Police Captain Sharon Raydor. Major Crimes will focus on how the American justice system approaches the art of the deal as law-enforcement officers and prosecutors work together to score a conviction. Joining McDonnell are fellow Closer veterans G.W. Bailey, Tony Denison, Michael Paul Chan, Raymond Cruz and Phillip P. Keene, with guest appearances by Jon Tenney and Robert Gossett. New cast members include Graham Patrick Martin as a homeless juvenile and Kearran Giovanni as an ambitious undercover detective. Major Crimes is produced by The Shephard/Robin Company, in association with Warner Bros. Television, with The Closer's James Duff, Greer Shephard and Michael M. Robin serving as executive producers.

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...tes-881202/20120315tnt01/#IWEDTlpEc852oYYj.99


----------



## dpeters11

Richard Hammond's Crash Course
Series Premiere
April 16, 10PM
BBC America


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.


----------



## trh

TANKED
Season Premier
April 14, 9PM (ET/PT)
Animal Planet
Season 2 - 20 episodes


----------



## oldschoolecw

Deadliest Catch

NEW SEASON Begins Tuesday, April 10, 9PM
Discovery Channel
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/deadliest-catch/


----------



## armophob

*HDNet Premieres*

*Goon*
Wed, Mar 28th - 9:30 PM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Jay Baruchel, Seann William Scott, Liev Schreiber
Director: Michael Dowse
Synopsis: An outcast bouncer proves to be the only one who can lead a group of misfits to a hockey championship.
Run Time: 1:31

*The Hunter*
Wed, Apr 4th - 8:30 PM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Willem Dafoe, Sam Neill, Sullivan Stapleton
Director: Daniel Nettheim
Synopsis: The Hunter is the story of Martin, a skilled and ruthless mercenary sent into the Tasmanian wilderness on a hunt for a tiger believed to be extinct.
Run Time: 1:41


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, the movies were added with "- Movie" so folks could easily tell.


----------



## spartanstew

NYC 22
Series Premiere
April 15, 2012
CBS 10est/9cst


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> NYC 22
> Series Premiere
> April 15, 2012
> CBS 10est/9cst


Got it, thanks spartanstew.


----------



## spartanstew

It might have already been there and I missed it, cause now it's there twice.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> It might have already been there and I missed it, cause now it's there twice.


That's fine, I didn't think it was there either. I deleted the new one.


----------



## armophob

Frozen Planet 
Discovery Channel
premieres on Sunday, March 18, at 8PM e/p.

A co-production of Discovery Channel and the BBC, and narrated by award-winning actor Alec Baldwin,


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Car Warriors
Speed Channel
Season Premier
Wed, March 21, 2012


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The above added. I will post Frozen Planet in a normal thread too, that way it may get noticed.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Magic City
Series Premiere
Friday, March 30
Starz
11:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

STARZ & ENCORE FREE PREVIEW
Thursday, March 29 – Monday, April 2
DIRECTV, DISH, FiOS, U-verse


----------



## Alan Gordon

Melissa & Joey
Season Premiere
Wednesday, May 30
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Pretty Little Liars
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 5
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Jane By Design
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 5
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bunheads
Series Premiere
Monday, June 11
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Baby Daddy
Series Premiere
Wednesday, June 20
ABC Family
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Beverly Hills Nannies
Series Premiere
Wednesday, July 11
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Scott Kocourek said:


> Got 'em, thanks!


You accidentally added the Starz & Encore freeview to Tuesday, April 3rd as well...

Strangely enough... "Magic City" is listed twice... once in April. If I had seen it, I simply would have mentioned that the date was wrong.

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> You accidentally added the Starz & Encore freeview to Tuesday, April 3rd as well...
> 
> Strangely enough... "Magic City" is listed twice... once in April. If I had seen it, I simply would have mentioned that the date was wrong.
> 
> ~Alan


The Starz/Encore thing must have been a time zone thing, I backed the time off a little and that should change it back to the 2nd.

I deleted the new Magic City and moved the old one so folks that subscribe don't lose their subscription.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Scott Kocourek said:


> The Starz/Encore thing must have been a time zone thing, I backed the time off a little and that should change it back to the 2nd.
> 
> I deleted the new Magic City and moved the old one so folks that subscribe don't lose their subscription.


COOL! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Men At Work
Series Premiere
Thursday, May 24
TBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Sullivan & Son
Series Premiere
Thursday, July 19
TBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added.


----------



## armophob

Scott Kocourek said:


> TV Reminders @ DBSTalk.
> 
> Please post in this thread upcoming TV shows that you would like to receive a reminder for.
> 
> *Post the following information:*
> 
> Show Name
> Season/Series Premier or Special
> Network
> Date
> 
> Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.
> 
> Discussion Posts will be deleted.
> 
> Please make information as accurate as possible.


In a constant effort to add more to your plate. I request we add the time of showing as well (always EST to ease confusion). 
I only ask this because a lot of returning series run previous episodes in marathons the day of a premier.


----------



## phrelin

armophob said:


> In a constant effort to add more to your plate. I request we add the time of showing as well (_*always EST to ease confusion*_).
> I only ask this because a lot of returning series run previous episodes in marathons the day of a premier.


This assumes we can all convert our local time to EST. :sure:

Some of us, probably very few, can't help but see other experiences when we see let letters "est".


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> This assumes we can all convert our local time to EST. :sure:
> 
> Some of us, probably very few, can't help but see other experiences when we see let letters "est".


I am obviously not of the few I don't get the inference? A generation thing?

I guess my intentions were to set a time standard so we don't have to guess which one. This would defeat the purpose of displaying the time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Scott Kocourek said:


> TV Reminders @ DBSTalk.
> 
> Please post in this thread upcoming TV shows that you would like to receive a reminder for.
> 
> *Post the following information:*
> 
> Show Name
> Season/Series Premier or Special
> Network
> Date/Time in EST
> 
> Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.
> 
> Discussion Posts will be deleted.
> 
> Please make information as accurate as possible.
> 
> If you are able please post time in EST.


There we go. Interesting but it's been a year since we started this back up.


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> I am obviously not of the few I don't get the inference? A generation thing?
> 
> I guess my intentions were to set a time standard so we don't have to guess which one. This would defeat the purpose of displaying the time.


"est" - Erhard Seminars Training. 
"E.S.T." - Eastern Standard Time.

Though I think more would prefer E.D.T. for now! Easier arithmetic.


----------



## Drucifer

We're currently EDT

EDT = *E*astern *D*aylight Savings *T*ime


----------



## phrelin

Laxguy said:


> "est" - Erhard Seminars Training.
> "E.S.T." - Eastern Standard Time.


Perhaps you have to be a California person and then of the right generation to get the "est" reference?


> Though I think more would prefer E.D.T. for now! Easier arithmetic.





Drucifer said:


> We're currently EDT
> 
> EDT = *E*astern *D*aylight Savings *T*ime


You all also got my point about calculating from local. I'd get all confused trying to convert from PDT to EST.


----------



## Drew2k

Scott Kocourek said:


> TV Reminders @ DBSTalk.
> 
> Please post in this thread upcoming TV shows that you would like to receive a reminder for.
> 
> *Post the following information:*
> 
> Show Name
> Season/Series Premier or Special
> Network
> Date/Time in EST
> 
> Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.
> 
> Discussion Posts will be deleted.
> 
> Please make information as accurate as possible.
> 
> If you are able please post time in EST.


Got it ...


----------



## spartanstew

Received an Email alert today:

*Upcoming events:
************
Magic City (In less than 73 hour(s))
http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=1456
In Calendar: TV Reminders
*

Magic City premieres on April 6th though, which is more than 72 hours away. First time that's ever happened.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It was accidentally added to March 30th and I didn't want to delete it, I figured early is better than never. Since I decided that I learned that they can be moved so it should be a rare occasion.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Scott Kocourek said:


> It was accidentally added to March 30th and I didn't want to delete it, I figured early is better than never. Since I decided that I learned that they can be moved so it should be a rare occasion.


It was *NOT* accidentally added to March 30th. 

Starz Previews New 'Magic' Season with First-Ever Three-Episode Sampling Initiative for Original Series, "Magic City"

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Duets
Series Premiere
Thursday, May 24
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Rookie Blue
Season Premiere
Thursday, May 24
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Secret Millionaire
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 3
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Extreme Makeover: Weight Loss Edition
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 3
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Wipeout
Season Premiere
Thursday, June 28
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Trust Us With Your Life
Series Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Final Witness
Series Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bachelor Pad
Season Premiere
Monday, July 23
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

The Top 100: Players 2012
#100-91
Series Premiere 
Sat. April 28 
8:00pm EST/PST
NFL Network


----------



## Alan Gordon

I doubt anybody cares about these two reality shows, but here they are nonetheless: 


The Catalina
Series Premiere
Tuesday, May 29
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Breaking Pointe
Series Premiere
Thursday, May 31
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added. Thanks!


----------



## armophob

HDNet Sneak Previews

Meeting Evil
Wed, May 2nd - 8:30 PM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Samuel L. Jackson, Leslie Bibb, Luke Wilson
Director: Chris Fisher
Synopsis: The adaptation of Thomas Berger's 1992 novel. A depressed real estate agent (Wilson) who has recently been fired from his job, crosses paths with a mysterious stranger (Jackson) in need of his help. The duo embark on a day-long crime spree during which they develop a curiously symbiotic relationship, with Wilson's character ultimately discovering his dark side.
Run Time: 1:29





God Bless America
Wed, May 9th - 8:30 PM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Joel Murray, Tara Lynne Barr, Mackenzie Brook Smith
Director: Bobcat Goldthwait
Synopsis: Loveless, jobless, possibly terminally ill, Frank has had enough of the downward spiral of America. With nothing left to lose, Frank takes his gun and offs the stupidest, cruelest, and most repellent members of society. He finds an unusual accomplice: 16-year-old Roxy, who shares his sense of rage and disenfranchisement.
Run Time: 1:44



Apartment 143 (aka Emergo)
Wed, May 30th - 9:15 PM

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Kai Lennox, Michael O'Keefe, Rick Gonzalez
Director: Carles Torrens
Synopsis: A team of paranormal investigators hired to debunk frightening occurrences that are terrorizing a young family come face to face with an angry spirit more terrifying than they've ever imagined.
Run Time: 1:20


----------



## Alan Gordon

Royal Pains
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 6
USA
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Necessary Roughness
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 6
USA
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Burn Notice
Season Premiere
Thursday, June 14
USA
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Suits
Season Premiere
Thursday, June 14
USA
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

White Collar
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
USA
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Covert Affairs
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
USA
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Firelight (Hallmark Hall of Fame)
Movie
Sunday, April 22
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.

Thanks!


----------



## oldschoolecw

Posted by Pablo in another thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204310

This needs to be added
Hatfields & McCoys 3-part miniseries on History 
Starting May 28th 9PM

http://www.history.com/hatfields-and-mccoys


----------



## pablo

A few more shows I think are missing from the calendar:

The Newsroom
06/24 10PM
HBO

Longmire
06/03 9PM
A&E

Anger Management
06/28 9PM
FX

True Blood
06/10 9PM
HBO

Episodes
07/01 10:30PM
SHO

Louie
06/28 10:30PM
FX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added the above, thanks!


----------



## pablo

Thorne
06/12 & 06/13 9PM
ENCORE

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-july-13-at-9pm-et-pt-81303/20120425encore01/


----------



## Alan Gordon

Drop Dead Diva
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 3
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

How To Fall In Love
Movie
Saturday, July 14
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, thanks.


----------



## phrelin

The Glades
Season Premier
A&E
06/03 10:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> The Glades
> Season Premier
> A&E
> 06/03 10:00 PM


Added, thanks.


----------



## phrelin

White Heat
Series Premier
BBCA
Wednesday 5/09 10:00 PM

Inside Men
Series Premier
BBCA
Wednesday 6/20 10:00PM

Twenty Twelve
Series Premier
BBCA
Saturday 6/30 11:00 PM

Copper
Series Premier
BBCA
Sunday 8/19 9:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks phrelin.


----------



## pablo

41
06/14 9PM
HBO

The first documentary to tell George Herbert Walker Bush's story in his own words, the exclusive HBO presentation 41 is a rare, intimate glimpse at the life and times of the 41st president of the United States. Featuring unprecedented access to Bush as he reflects on the highs and lows of his life from his beloved summer home in Kennebunkport, Me. and presidential library in Texas, 41 debuts THURSDAY, JUNE 14 (9:00-10:45 p.m. ET/PT), commemorating the president's 88th birthday on June 12.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Futurama
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 20
Comedy Central
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Teen Wolf
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 3
MTV
11:00 P.M. EST/PST

Awkward
Season Premiere
Thursday, June 28
MTV
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

Teen Choice Awards 2012
Sunday, July 22
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

Treasure Island
Mini-series
Syfy
Saturday, 5/5 7:00 PM
See thread


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Soul Man
Series Premiere
Wednesday, June 20
TV Land
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added the above, thanks guys.


----------



## phrelin

Dogs In The City
Reality Series Premier
CBS
Wednesday 05/30 8:00 PM


----------



## phrelin

Political Animals
Scripted Series Premier
USA
Sunday 7/15 10:00 PM

Stars Sigourney Weaver, Adrian Pasdar, Carla Gugino, Ellen Burstyn


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks phrelin!


----------



## dpeters11

TRON: Uprising, Beck's Beginning (Prelude)
Disney Channel
May 18 9:30PM EDT

Tron Uprising
Series premiere
Disney XD
June 7 9PM EDT


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> TRON: Uprising, Beck's Beginning (Prelude)
> Disney Channel
> May 18 9:30PM EDT
> 
> Tron Uprising
> Series premiere
> Disney XD
> June 7 9PM EDT


Added, Thanks!


----------



## trh

Gene Simmons Family Jewels
Season Premier
A&E
Monday, 5/28 9:00PM ET


----------



## Laxguy

*God Bless America* is airing at 5:30 PDT, and at 7:30 tonight.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

trh said:


> Gene Simmons Family Jewels
> Season Premier
> A&E
> Monday, 5/28 9:00PM ET


Added, thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Laxguy said:


> *God Bless America* is airing at 5:30 PDT, and at 7:30 tonight.


Got to it a little late, I would like the channel if I were to add it to the calendar.

Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

Scott Kocourek said:


> Got to it a little late, I would like the channel if I were to add it to the calendar.


It was already in the calendar, (HDNet), but showing a slightly different time than what my Guide was showing- may have affected only the West Coast.


----------



## Alan Gordon

So You Think You Can Dance
Season Premiere
Thursday, May 24
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Insane Or Inspired?
Series Premiere
Friday, May 25
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST 

Haunted Collector
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 6
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST 

Jersey Shore Shark Attack
Movie
Saturday, June 9
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST 

Piranhaconda
Movie
Saturday, June 16
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

School Spirits
Series Premiere
Wednesday, June 20
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST 

Arachnoquake
Movie
Saturday, June 23
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bigfoot
Movie
Saturday, June 30
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Destination Truth
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
Syfy
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Paranormal Highway
Series Premiere
Tuesday, July 10
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Warehouse 13
Season Premiere
Monday, July 23
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Alphas
Season Premiere
Monday, July 23
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Paranormal Witness
Season Premiere
Wednesday, August 8
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Face Off
Season Premiere
Tuesday, August 21
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Blue Lagoon: The Awakening
Movie
Saturday, June 16
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above are added. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

Perception
TNT July 9th
10:00 EST


Saving Hope
NBC June 7th
10:00 EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Saving Hope added.

Perception is already on the calendar.

Thanks ss!


----------



## spartanstew

oops, I was looking at the 10th


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Exes
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 20
TV Land
10:30 P.M. EST/PST 

Retired At 35
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 26
TV Land
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Operation Cupcake
Movie
Saturday, June 16
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Hollywood Heights
Series Premiere
Monday, June 18
Nick at Nite/Nickelodeon
9:00 P.M. EDT/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

2012 CMT Music Awards
Wednesday, June 6
CMT
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Breaking Bad
Season Premiere
Sunday, July 15
AMC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Small Town Security
Series Premiere
Sunday, July 15
AMC
11:00 P.M. EST/PST

Hell On Wheels
Season Premiere
Sunday, August 12
AMC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks Alan, they are added.


----------



## spartanstew

Damages
Final Season Premiere
Wednesday, July 11th
The Audience Network
9PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added to the calendar, thanks spartanstew.


----------



## Drucifer

WALKING DEAD
19 Episodes Marathon Weekend 
AMC
July 7th & 8th

Fulton Critic - http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...weekend-on-july-7-and-8-685102/20120531amc01/


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Misfits
Series Premiere (US)
Thursday, July 19
Logo
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added, thanks Alan.


----------



## armophob

HDNET Sneak Previews


Take this Waltz

Rating: R
Year: 2011
Cast: Michelle Williams, Seth Rogen, Sarah Silverman
Director: Sarah Polley
Synopsis: The artist living across the street proves too great a temptation for a happily married woman.
Run Time: 1:56
Air Date

Wed, Jun 27th - 8:30 PM


The Magic of Belle Isle

Rating: PG
Year: 2012
Cast: Kenan Thompson, Morgan Freeman, Virginia Madsen
Director: Rob Reiner
Synopsis: A warmly funny drama from director Rob Reiner about an author (Morgan Freeman) whose drinking has sapped his will to write, until a beautiful single mother helps him find his muse again.
Run Time: 1:49
Air Date

Wed, Jul 4th - 9:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added them.


----------



## phrelin

Wilfred
Season Premier
Thursday, June 28
FX
10:00 PM EDT

Brand X with Russell Brand
Series Premier
FX
11:00 PM EDT


----------



## phrelin

Coma
Miniseries premier
Monday Sept 3 & Tues Sept 4
A&E
9:00 PM EDT

A&E Network presents "Coma," a four-hour epic two-night event from Ridley and Tony Scott featuring a multiple Academy Award and Emmy Award-winning cast with Lauren Ambrose ("Six Feet Under"), Steven Pasquale ("Rescue Me"), Geena Davis, James Woods, Ellen Burstyn and Richard Dreyfuss. "Coma," a modern day retelling of the bestselling novel by Robin Cook and based on the film by Michael Crichton....


----------



## Scott Kocourek

added, thanks phrelin!


----------



## RunnerFL

phrelin said:


> Coma
> Miniseries premier
> Monday Sept 3 & Tues Sept 4
> A&E
> 9:00 PM EDT
> 
> A&E Network presents "Coma," a four-hour epic two-night event from Ridley and Tony Scott featuring a multiple Academy Award and Emmy Award-winning cast with Lauren Ambrose ("Six Feet Under"), Steven Pasquale ("Rescue Me"), Geena Davis, James Woods, Ellen Burstyn and Richard Dreyfuss. "Coma," a modern day retelling of the bestselling novel by Robin Cook and based on the film by Michael Crichton....


Awesome! I loved that book as a kid and enjoyed the movie. I can still picture the book cover with the people in bandages hanging horizontally.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Go On
Series Premiere (Sneak Peek)
Wednesday, August 8 (after Olympics) 
NBC

Animal Practice
Series Premiere (Sneak Peek)
Sunday, August 12 (following Olympic Games Closing Ceremonies)
NBC

Stars Earn Stripes
Series Premiere
Monday, August 13
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST 

Grimm
Season Premiere
Monday, August 13
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST 

NFL Kickoff Special 2012
Special
Wednesday, September 5
NBC
7:30 P.M. EST/PST 

Football Night in America
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 9
NBC
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Voice
Season Premiere
Monday, September 10
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Go On
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 11
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The New Normal
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 11
NBC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Parenthood
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 11
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Guys With Kids
Series Premiere (Sneak Peek)
Wednesday, September 12
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Revolution
Series Premiere
Monday, September 17
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Up All Night
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 20
NBC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

The Office
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 20
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Parks And Recreation
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 20
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Animal Practice
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Guys With Kids
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
NBC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

30 Rock
Season Premiere
Thursday, October 4
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Chicago Fire
Series Premiere
Wednesday, October 10
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Whitney
Season Premiere
Friday, October 19
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Community
Season Premiere
Friday, October 19
NBC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

The X-Factor
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 12
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Glee
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 13
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bones
Season Premiere
Monday, September 17
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Mob Doctor
Series Premiere
Monday, September 17
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Ben And Kate
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
FOX
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

New Girl
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Mindy Project
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
FOX
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Kitchen Nightmares
Season Premiere
Friday, September 28
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Fringe
Season Premiere
Friday, September 28
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Simpsons
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bob's Burgers
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
FOX
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Family Guy
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

American Dad
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
FOX
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Raising Hope
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 2
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Cleveland Show
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 7
FOX
7:30 P.M. EST/PST

Touch
Season Premiere
Friday, October 26
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

Weeds
(Final) Season Premier
Sunday, July 1
Showtime
10:00 PM EDT

Episodes
Season Premier
Sunday, July 1
Showtime
10:30 PM EDT


----------



## Supramom2000

Strike Back
Season 2 Premiere
Cinemax
21 Aug 2012 10:00 pm Eastern


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I know I'm a few (hundred) behind, I haven't forgotten just busy. I'll have them on the calendar tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

XIII
Series Premiere
Friday, June 29
Reelz Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Ok, it took a while but I am caught up. 

Thanks Guys & Gals!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Scott Kocourek said:


> Ok, it took a while but I am caught up.
> 
> Thanks Guys & Gals!


"Episodes" is now listed twice next month.

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Oh well, I'm going to leave it. I don't know which is older and if someone subscribes to the one I delete they won't get the notice.
Thanks for pointing it out Alan.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Scott Kocourek said:


> Oh well, I'm going to leave it. I don't know which is older and if someone subscribes to the one I delete they won't get the notice.
> Thanks for pointing it out Alan.


Yeah, I figured that's what you do.

I almost thought there was another show listed twice in a few months, but I think it's a mini-series airing over two nights, so I suspect it's correct. 

~Alan


----------



## Supramom2000

Scott, I'm really sorry, but after all your hard work, I screwed up!! Strike Back is Friday August 17th, not Tuesday the 21st.

I'm really sorry.


----------



## spartanstew

Don't worry about it Mom, this is Scott's only job.


----------



## inkahauts

Scott gets no love!!!!

I appreciate your hard work Scott!


----------



## phrelin

Alan Gordon said:


> "Episodes" is now listed twice next month.
> 
> ~Alan


My fault. Sorry, Scott. I did a thread search for "Weeds" and then obliviously listed both without looking. :icon_dumm


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Supramom2000 said:


> Scott, I'm really sorry, but after all your hard work, I screwed up!! Strike Back is Friday August 17th, not Tuesday the 21st.
> 
> I'm really sorry.


No problem, that's an easy fix.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> My fault. Sorry, Scott. I did a thread search for "Weeds" and then obliviously listed both without looking. :icon_dumm


Not a problem either, I really appreciate the effort you all put in to make the calendar work. Every little bit makes the site better.


----------



## D_Thomas

Big Brother
Season Premier
Thursday, July 12
CBS
9:00 PM ET


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks D_Thomas, added.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Hart Of Dixie
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 2
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Supernatural
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 3
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

90210
Season Premiere
Monday, October 8
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Gossip Girl
Season Premiere
Monday, October 8
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Arrow
Series Premiere
Wednesday, October 10
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Vampire Diaries
Season Premiere
Thursday, October 11
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Beauty And The Beast
Series Premiere
Thursday, October 11
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Emily Owens, M.D.
Series Premiere
Tuesday, October 16
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

America's Next Top Model: College Edition
Season Premiere
Friday, October 19
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Nikita
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 19
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## spartanstew

Alan Gordon said:


> Stars Earn Stripes
> Series Premiere
> Monday, August 13
> NBC
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST


Currently incorrectly listed on the calendar on Wednesday, August 1st.


----------



## Drew2k

Late notice on this one, but I just found out about it...

Hard Times: Lost on Long Island
*special*
Monday, 7/9/2012
HBO
9:00 P.M. EST/PST
HBO Show Page: Link

*What it's About (from Newsday):* Over a six-month period in 2010, filmmaker Marc Levin follows four Long Island families as they cope with long-term unemployment. They are: Alan (corporate trainer) and Susan (retail) Fromm, of Plainview; Nick (finance, laid off after the Lehman Brothers collapse) and Regina (part-time legal secretary) Puccio, of Wantagh; Mel (finance) and Anne (public relations) Strauss of Smithtown; and David (chiropractor) and Heather (teacher) Hartstein, of Montauk. David Hartstein died in June 2011, after contracting hantavirus.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Hart Of Dixie
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, October 2
> The CW
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Supernatural
> Season Premiere
> Wednesday, October 3
> The CW
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> 90210
> Season Premiere
> Monday, October 8
> The CW
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Gossip Girl
> Season Premiere
> Monday, October 8
> The CW
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Arrow
> Series Premiere
> Wednesday, October 10
> The CW
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> The Vampire Diaries
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, October 11
> The CW
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Beauty And The Beast
> Series Premiere
> Thursday, October 11
> The CW
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Emily Owens, M.D.
> Series Premiere
> Tuesday, October 16
> The CW
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> America's Next Top Model: College Edition
> Season Premiere
> Friday, October 19
> The CW
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Nikita
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, October 19
> The CW
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST


Took a while but they are added. Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Currently incorrectly listed on the calendar on Wednesday, August 1st.


Fixed, Thank You!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drew2k said:


> Late notice on this one, but I just found out about it...
> 
> Hard Times: Lost on Long Island
> *special*
> Monday, 7/9/2012
> HBO
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> HBO Show Page: Link
> 
> *What it's About (from Newsday):* Over a six-month period in 2010, filmmaker Marc Levin follows four Long Island families as they cope with long-term unemployment. They are: Alan (corporate trainer) and Susan (retail) Fromm, of Plainview; Nick (finance, laid off after the Lehman Brothers collapse) and Regina (part-time legal secretary) Puccio, of Wantagh; Mel (finance) and Anne (public relations) Strauss of Smithtown; and David (chiropractor) and Heather (teacher) Hartstein, of Montauk. David Hartstein died in June 2011, after contracting hantavirus.


I put it on the calendar, I guess it will help if someone is looking for the air date.


----------



## trh

Great Lakes Warriors
Season Premiere
Thursday, July 19
History Channel
10pm



> In the heart of America, on a deadly inland sea that has claimed as many as 6,000 vessels and 30,000 lives, a way of life exists that few ever witness. Men who breathe diesel fumes and watch every step they take on shifting decks. Men who battle the elements, wrestle with runaway vessels, fight fatigue and sometimes risk all in the struggle to make a living.
> 
> They are tugboat men, sailors in constant combat with the deadly storms and hazards of the Great Lakes. They are men who work against the clock, fighting thick ice forming in every direction under treacherous winter conditions, including winds that could knock an entire crew off deck in the blink of an eye. For some, it's part of their family heritage. For others, it's a lifelong dream. But for all of the Great Lake Warriors, it's a life-on-the-line mission to get the job done and make it back home alive.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

trh said:


> Great Lakes Warriors
> Season Premiere
> Thursday, July 19
> History Channel
> 10pm


Added, thanks!


----------



## D_Thomas

Falling Skies
Marathon
Sunday, July 29
TNT
2:00 PM ET


----------



## Scott Kocourek

D_Thomas said:


> Falling Skies
> Marathon
> Sunday, July 29
> TNT
> 2:00 PM ET


Added, thanks!


----------



## HDJulie

Counting Cars (New show with Danny Koker from Pawn Stars)
Monday, August 13th 10:30 PM ET -- Special Preview
Tuesday, August 14th 10:00 PM ET -- Series Premiere
History Channel

Counting Cars with Danny Koker


----------



## oldschoolecw

Gold Rush: The Jungle
Premiere Friday, August 17, on the Discovery Channel at 9 p.m. E


----------



## HDJulie

The Walking Dead
Season 3 Premiere
Sunday, October 14th
AMC


----------



## Alan Gordon

*I figured these would have been posted a long time ago...*

Switched At Birth
Season Premiere
Monday, September 3
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Shark Tank
Season Premiere
Friday, September 14
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Shark Tank
What Would You Do?
Friday, September 14
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

20/20
Season Premiere
Friday, September 14
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Dancing With The Stars: All-Stars
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Castle
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Private Practice
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Middle
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Modern Family
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Neighbors
Series Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
ABC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Last Resort
Series Premiere
Thursday, September 27
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Grey's Anatomy
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 27
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Scandal
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 27
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Once Upon A Time
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Revenge
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

666 Park Avenue
Series Premiere
Sunday, September 30
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

America's Funniest Home Videos
Season Premiere
Sunday, October 7
ABC
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

Nashville
Series Premiere
Wednesday, October 10
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Suburgatory
Season Premiere
Wednesday, October 17
ABC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Happy Endings
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 23
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 23
ABC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Last Man Standing
Season Premiere
Friday, November 2
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Malibu Country
Series Premiere
Friday, November 2
ABC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

The Great Food Truck Race
Season Premiere
Sunday August 19
Food Network
10pm/9c


----------



## Alan Gordon

I put a (US) after the first entry as it's a US remake of the British series and not the original series, and I put Nick At Nite on the second entry as it's a Nick At Nite series starring Scott Baio, not a Nickelodeon children's show, so you can take off the Nickelodeon part if you want.



The Inbetweeners (US)
Series Premiere
Monday, August 20
MTV
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

See Dad Run
Series Premiere
Saturday, October 6
Nick At Nite (Nickelodeon)

Transformers Rescue Bots
Mini-Series
Saturday, August 18
The Hub
12:30 P.M. EST/PST

Transformers Prime
Season Premiere
Friday, August 24
The Hub
7:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## dpeters11

Survivorman
Season premiere
Sunday, August 19 8PM

This is what Discovery says, my DirecTV guide shows an Auction Kings marathon.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> I put a (US) after the first entry as it's a US remake of the British series and not the original series, and I put Nick At Nite on the second entry as it's a Nick At Nite series starring Scott Baio, not a Nickelodeon children's show, so you can take off the Nickelodeon part if you want.


Perfect.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> Survivorman
> Season premiere
> Sunday, August 19 8PM
> 
> This is what Discovery says, my DirecTV guide shows an Auction Kings marathon.


I entered it in the calendar, looking forward to it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Shipping Wars
Season Premier
A&E
Tuesday, August 7, 2012


----------



## dpeters11

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I entered it in the calendar, looking forward to it.


Don't get too excited, there are only 4 episodes


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

HBO and Cinemax
Free Trial 
9/14-9/17


----------



## fluffybear

dpeters11 said:


> Survivorman
> Season premiere
> Sunday, August 19 8PM
> 
> This is what Discovery says, my DirecTV guide shows an Auction Kings marathon.


Survivorman? I thought Les quit making that show?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Survivor: Philippines
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 19
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

How I Met Your Mother
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Partners
Series Premiere
Monday, September 24
CBS
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

2 Broke Girls
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Mike & Molly
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
CBS
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Hawaii Five-O
Season Premiere
Monday, September 24
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

NCIS
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

NCIS: Los Angeles
Season Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Vegas
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 25
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Criminal Minds
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Season Premiere
Wednesday, September 26
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Big Bang Theory
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 27
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Two And A Half Men
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 27
CBS
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Person Of Interest
Season Premiere
Thursday, September 27
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Elementary
Series Premiere
Thursday, September 27
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

CSI: NY
Season Premiere
Friday, September 28
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Made In Jersey
Series Premiere
Friday, September 28
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Blue Bloods
Season Premiere
Friday, September 28
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

48 Hours Mystery
Season Premiere
Saturday, September 29
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

60 Minutes
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
CBS
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Amazing Race
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Good Wife
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Mentalist
Season Premiere
Sunday, September 30
CBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## dpeters11

Update to Survivorman. Guide is finally updated, and it's under a different title. It's called Survivorman 10 Days


Also
8/19 9PM
Discovery
One Car Too Far
Series Premiere

8/22 10PM
Discovery
Dirty Jobs (might be titled Dirty Jobs Down Under) not in guide yet
Season Premiere

Confirmed, Dirty Jobs: Down Under


----------



## oldschoolecw

Sons Of Anarchy
FX	
10:00 PM	Tuesday, September 11, 2012

Boardwalk Empire
HBO
9:00 PM	Sunday, September 16, 2012

How Booze Built America (Special)
DISC	
10:00 PM	Wednesday, September 19, 2012

Haven
SYFY	
10:00 PM	Friday, September 21, 2012

Treme
HBO	
10:00 PM	Sunday, September 23, 2012

Hot In Cleveland
TVLAND	
10:00 PM	Wednesday, November 28, 2012


----------



## dpeters11

No Reservations: The Final Tour
Season Premiere
9PM September 3

Mythbusters
Season Premiere
October 7


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added all of the above and made the title corrections as needed. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## oldschoolecw

'Doctor Who' Season 7 
BBC America
September 8th 9PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

oldschoolecw said:


> 'Doctor Who' Season 7
> BBC America
> September 8th 9PM


Added, thanks!


----------



## dpeters11

Not to burst anyone's bubble who are looking forward to Dr. Who premiering on the 8th, BBC America's website gives the bad news that the premiere is 

September 1
9PM

Oh, wait...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble who are looking forward to Dr. Who premiering on the 8th, BBC America's website gives the bad news that the premiere is
> 
> September 1
> 9PM
> 
> Oh, wait...


Moved to September 1 Per dpeters11.

If that's wrong please send all mail to.... :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw

dpeters11 said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble who are looking forward to Dr. Who premiering on the 8th, BBC America's website gives the bad news that the premiere is
> 
> September 1
> 9PM
> 
> Oh, wait...


Only in the UK, here in the US BBC America decided to hold off until after Labor Day weekend.

Yes UPDATE
http://www.craveonline.com/tv/previews/194465-doctor-who-season-7-to-debut-in-september-

Nice catch dpeters11,  read the link above and you will see they updated the time and date I posted


----------



## armophob

HDNet Movie Sneak Previews

The Good Doctor

Rating: PG-13
Year: 2011
Cast: Orlando Bloom, Riley Keough, Taraji P. Henson
Director: Lance Daly
Synopsis: Orlando Bloom plays a young doctor turned dangerously obsessive when he falls into an illicit romance with a teenage patient. When an orderly finds out and blackmails him, things quickly get out of hand.
Run Time: 1:30

Wed, Aug 29th - 8:30 PM

[REC] 3 Genesis

Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Leticia Dolera, Javier Botet, Diego Martin
Director: Paco Plaza
Synopsis: The third installment of the series, the film ties together the plots of the first two films as the infection has left the building.
Run Time: 1:20

Wed, Sep 5th - 8:30 PM


----------



## Alan Gordon

Puppy Love
Movie
Saturday, September 8
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Steel Magnolias (2012)
Movie
Sunday, October 7
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Wedding Band
Series Premiere
Saturday, November 10
TBS
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> HDNet Movie Sneak Previews
> 
> The Good Doctor
> 
> Rating: PG-13
> Year: 2011
> Cast: Orlando Bloom, Riley Keough, Taraji P. Henson
> Director: Lance Daly
> Synopsis: Orlando Bloom plays a young doctor turned dangerously obsessive when he falls into an illicit romance with a teenage patient. When an orderly finds out and blackmails him, things quickly get out of hand.
> Run Time: 1:30
> 
> Wed, Aug 29th - 8:30 PM
> 
> [REC] 3 Genesis
> 
> Rating: R
> Year: 2012
> Cast: Leticia Dolera, Javier Botet, Diego Martin
> Director: Paco Plaza
> Synopsis: The third installment of the series, the film ties together the plots of the first two films as the infection has left the building.
> Run Time: 1:20
> 
> Wed, Sep 5th - 8:30 PM


Got 'em, thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Alan Gordon said:


> Puppy Love
> Movie
> Saturday, September 8
> Hallmark Channel
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Steel Magnolias (2012)
> Movie
> Sunday, October 7
> Lifetime
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Wedding Band
> Series Premiere
> Saturday, November 10
> TBS
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST


Added, thanks!


----------



## Drucifer

Hot Set
Series Premier
SyFy 
18 Sep., 10:00 PM EST

Each week, two Hollywood production designers and their teams will compete in an extreme design challenge to create original movie sets inspired by the science fiction, fantasy and horror genres. Each episode is one complete competition, with new production designers introduced each week. The episode's winning designer will be the one who creates the ultimate movie set that is able to transport the viewer into an immersive world based on creativity, technique and overall presentation.​


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pretty Little Liars
Halloween Special
Tuesday, October 23
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Lying Game
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 1
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Pretty Little Liars
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 15
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chef Race: U.K. vs. U.S.
Series Premiere
Saturday, September 29
BBC America
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bedlam
Season Premiere
Saturday, October 6
BBC America
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Richard Hammond’s Crash Course
Season Premiere
Monday, October 15
BBC America
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Simon Amstell: Do Nothing
Special
Saturday, October 6
BBC America
11:00 P.M. EST/PST

Funny As Hell 2012
Specials
Saturday, October 13
BBC America
11:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Graham Norton Show
Season Premiere
Saturday, October 27
BBC America
11:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

Bomb Girls
Series Premiere
Tuesday, September 11
Reelz
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

Touch
Episode 13 Previously unaired
Friday, September 14
Fox
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Dont' ask me, this is another one of those mystery scheduling choices by Fox


----------



## Jaspear

phrelin said:


> Touch
> Episode 13 Previously unaired
> Friday, September 14
> Fox
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Dont' ask me, this is another one of those mystery scheduling choices by Fox


8:00 P.M. !0:00 P.M. would make it even more mysterious.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks all!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Saturday Night Live
Season Premiere
Saturday, September 15
NBC
11:30 P.M. EST/PST

SNL Primetime Election Special
Thursday, September 20
NBC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST



I didn't put SNL PTES as Season Premiere or Special as it lists it as Special, but isn't this the SNL Primetime that they do every year a weekly thing for a while?!

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks Alan.


----------



## dpeters11

I haven't checked to see if my DVR has picked this up:
Edit, the title actually is different, so DVR didn't pick it up.

Survivorman's Top Ten
Special
September 16, 8PM
Discovery


----------



## dpeters11

One word of warning on How Booze Built America that is in the calendar. It's a three part miniseries, but at least on DirecTV, each episode is separate. Each episode has to be recorded separately.


----------



## Charise

I liked _Bedlam_, but it's been so long since it's been on that I almost deleted the timer just yesterday. Thanks, Alan!! Now I know to keep it.


----------



## spartanstew

Scott Kocourek said:


> Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.
> 
> Discussion Posts will be deleted.


.



Charise said:


> I liked _Bedlam_, but it's been so long since it's been on that I almost deleted the timer just yesterday. Thanks, Alan!! Now I know to keep it.


.


----------



## Davenlr

Revolution (NBC Monday night) starts 9/17. Just watched the pilot on DirecTv VOD, and it looks promising...if you like those post-apocalypse type shows.


----------



## spartanstew

Davenlr said:


> Revolution (NBC Monday night) starts 9/17.


Already on the Calendar, and has been since June.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Happily Divorced
Season Premiere
Wednesday, November 28
TV Land
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

The People's Choice Awards 2013
Awards Show
Wednesday, January 9
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## pablo

Hunted
Series Premiere
Cinemax
Friday, October 19, 10 PM

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...ts-oct-19-on-cinemax-35513/20120919cinemax01/


----------



## Drew2k

"*Royal Pains*" holiday special, "Off-Season Greetings"
Sunday, 12/16/2012
9 PM ET
USA Network

http://tvline.com/2012/09/19/royal-pains-holiday-special-jill-flynn/


----------



## armophob

This calendar thing has been working out great for me. Thanks. I can keep up much better with my Series links.

I only wish that there were more inputs from new first run movies off the big movie channels when they first come out.


----------



## armophob

V/H/S (Sneak Preview)
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Calvin Reeder, Lane Hughes, Adam Wingard
Director: David Bruckner
Synopsis: An unknown party hires a group of misfits to break into an abandoned house and steal a very important VHS.
Run Time: 1:56
Air Date
Wed, Oct 3rd - 10:00 PM


Nobody Walks (Sneak Preview)
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Jane Levy, John Krasinski, Olivia Thirlby
Director: Ry Russo-Young
Synopsis: Living situations get complicated when a family takes a young artist into their home.
Run Time: 1:22
Air Date
Wed, Oct 10th - 9:00 PM

Jack and Diane (Sneak Preview)
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Juno Temple, Jena Malone, Kylie Minogue
Director: Bradley Rust Gray
Synopsis: Two teenage girls meet in the heart of New York City and fall in love but a planned relocation may tear them apart.
Run Time: 1:45
Air Date
Wed, Oct 31st - 10:00 PM


----------



## pablo

Titanic: Blood and Steel
Six-part Miniseries
Encore 
October 8-13
8 PM

http://www.starz.com/originals/TitanicBloodandSteel


----------



## Drucifer

American Horror Show: Asylum 
Season Two Premier
FX
17 Oct 2012, 10:00 PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> *Show Name:* _American Horror Show_
> *Season/Series Premier or Special:* _Season Two Premier_
> *Network:* _FOX_
> *Date/Time in EST:* _17 Oct 2012, 10:00 PM EST_


Would you please drop the formatting of your posts, it is much faster to cut and paste them into the calendar if I don't have to pick the post apart.

Thanks.


----------



## lyradd

Alaska State Troopers
Season Premier
National Geographic Channel
October 7
10 PM EST

Coast Guard Florida
Series Premier
Weather Channel
October 10
9 PM EST

OVERHAULIN' 
Season Premier
Velocity Channel
October 2 
9 PM EST

Winged Planet
Two-hour Special
Discovery Channel
October 6
8 PM ET/PT

Ink Master
Season Premier
Spike TV Channel
October 9
8 PM ET/PT


----------



## dpeters11

Doctor Who in the US
Special
BBC America
September 29
8PM EDT


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The above added, thank you all!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> This calendar thing has been working out great for me. Thanks. I can keep up much better with my Series links.
> 
> I only wish that there were more inputs from new first run movies off the big movie channels when they first come out.


I'll add whatever you guys/gals give.

I'm very happy to see that someone is using the calendar.


----------



## Jaspear

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'll add whatever you guys/gals give.
> 
> I'm very happy to see that someone is using the calendar.


I use it several time a week. Thanks to you and everyone who adds updates.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'll add whatever you guys/gals give.
> 
> I'm very happy to see that someone is using the calendar.


Can I also be counted as a someone, or is there a line I need to get in?

I love this feature, thanks for doing these updates for us


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Jaspear said:


> I use it several time a week. Thanks to you and everyone who adds updates.





oldschoolecw said:


> Can I also be counted as a someone, or is there a line I need to get in?
> 
> I love this feature, thanks for doing these updates for us


Cool, I just do the cut and paste. I often wondered if it got used, now I know.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I also use it Scott your hard work is not wasted.


----------



## priestmill

Yes, many people are using this info. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

Love the Calendar and have been using it since it's inception (althought I'd like 1 week reminders).


----------



## oldschoolecw

Scott Kocourek said:


> Cool, I just do the cut and paste. I often wondered if it got used, now I know.


Used 24 times in 2011
Used 49 times so far in 2012

BTW, I always use the 3 day notice, thanks again


----------



## spartanstew

oldschoolecw said:


> Used 24 times in 2011
> Used 49 times so far in 2012
> 
> BTW, I always use the 3 day notice, thanks again


How do you know this?


----------



## oldschoolecw

spartanstew said:


> How do you know this?


Looked back at the Calendar in TV shows at this forum, you can do the same


----------



## spartanstew

You counted them individually? Way too many for me to do that.


----------



## armophob

Cowboys & Aliens Movie
HBO 
Oct 6
8pm et


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks!


----------



## lyradd

I don't believe Kitchen Nightmares has it's season premier on Sept 28 as listed in the calendar. TV Guide shows KN but I believe it's actually X-Factor that's showing 9/28 and 10/5.


----------



## spartanstew

LOS ANGELES (thefutoncritic.com) -- FOX is changing up its Friday plans as encores of "The X Factor" will now lead off the evening at 8:00/7:00c beginning September 28, replacing a planned three-week run of "Kitchen Nightmares" originals.

"Touch" then will assume the Friday, 8:00/7:00c slot on October 26 as previously announced while no return date for "Kitchen Nightmares" was given.


----------



## spartanstew

Cougar Town
TBS
Tuesday, January 8th
8:00pm EST?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Cougar Town
> TBS
> Tuesday, January 8th
> 8:00pm EST?


Added to the calendar, thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

Scott Kocourek said:


> Added to the calendar, thanks.


You added it to January 2012.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> You added it to January 2012.


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## D_Thomas

Masterpiece Classic - Upstairs/Downstairs, Series 2
Season Premiere
PBS
Sunday, October 7, 2012
9:00 PM ET

Masterpiece Classic - Downton Abbey
Season Premiere
PBS
Sunday, January 6, 2013
9:00 PM ET

Being Human (U.S.)
Season Premiere
Syfy
Monday, January 14, 2013
9:00 PM ET


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Seven Year Hitch
Movie
Saturday, October 13
Hallmark Movie Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

I Married Who?
Movie
Saturday, October 20
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Good Witch's Charm
Movie
Saturday, October 27
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Rizzoli & Isles
Winter Return
TNT
27 Nov, 9PM EST

Leverage
Winter Return
TNT
27 Nov, 10PM EST

Dallas
Season Two Premier
TNT
28 Jan, 9PM EST

Monday Mornings
Series Premier
TNT
4 Feb, 10PM EST
This powerful new series comes to TNT from award-winning producer David E. Kelley and practicing neurosurgeon and CNN chief medical correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta, M.D., on whose book the series is based. Set at the fictional Chelsea General Hospital in Portland, Ore., Monday Mornings follows the lives of doctors as they push the limits of their abilities and confront their personal and professional failings. Produced by TNT Originals and David E. Kelley Productions, the series stars Ving Rhames, Alfred Molina, Jamie Bamber, Jennifer Finnigan, Bill Irwin, Keong Sim, Sarayu Rao and Emily Swallow.​
Southland
Fifth Season Premier
TNT
13 Feb, 10PM EST


----------



## Drucifer

Caught Red Handed
Series Premier
TruTV
6 Nov, 9:30 PM EST/PST
When big stores experience severe shoplifting problems, a team of undercover investigators known as Loss Prevention Agents is dispatched to handle the situation. truTV's brand new series Caught Red Handed follows one such team as it travels to stores in New York, New Jersey, Florida and California with a single-minded mission to outwit some of the boldest and most cunning shoplifting suspects in the country. Each case is a tense game of cat and mouse as brazen shoppers try to outsmart store security and undercover agents work to bring would-be thieves to justice. Covert surveillance, big takedowns and lots of crazy excuses: it's all in a day's work for these investigators. Caught Red Handed comes to truTV from Nash Entertainment.​
Killer Karaoke
Series Premier
TruTV
23 Nov, 9:00 PM EST/PST
truTV is about to take singing competitions to an extreme level with this all-new series hosted by Jackass star Steve-O. Inspired in part by the popular Zodiak Media international television hit Sing If You Can, truTV's Killer Karaoke challenges contestants to sing a hit song while Steve-O puts them through the most hilarious and unexpected physical challenges imaginable. It's the game show that hits all the wrong notes in the best possible way. The wild new competition series comes to truTV from Zodiak USA.​
Hardcore Pawn: Chicago
Series Premier
TruTV
18 Dec, 9:30 PM EST/PST
Hardcore Pawn: Chicago takes viewers behind the scenes at "the baddest pawn shop in Chicago." One of the city's largest and oldest establishments in the pawn and gold-buying business, Royal Pawn Shop is owned by Randy and Wayne Cohen, two brothers who don't always see eye to eye, except when it comes to finding the best deals for the business. These over-the-top siblings will wheel and deal with just about anyone, from a sweet kindergarten teacher to an intimidating mob boss. Hardcore Pawn: Chicago comes to truTV from Bischoff-Hervey Entertainment.​
Vegas Strip
Season Three Premier
TruTV
22 Oct, 10:00 PM EST/PST

Hardcore Pawn
Season Six Second Half
TruTV
6 Nov, 9:00 PM EST/PST

Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura
Season Three Premier
TruTV
7 Nov, 10:00 PM EST/PST

Impractical Jokers
Season Two Premier
TruTV
13 Dec, 10:00 PM EST/PST

Full Throttle Saloon
Season Four Premier
TruTV
19 Dec, 9:00 PM EST/PST

Black Gold
Season Five Premier
TruTV
19 Dec, 10:00 PM EST/PST


----------



## oldschoolecw

GOLD RUSH season 3
Friday, October 26th
9PM on the Discovery Channel


----------



## armophob

Sorry about this Scott. But I just learned of a good source. These are all within the last year or so and are Premiers to their respective channels. All except Pumpkinhead. That one is for me, but is too far out to set the dvr . I tried to make sure none of them are already on the calendar and I arranged them by date.

American Flyer
2011, Adventure, NR
Danny Trejo, Douglas Spain.
Premieres Oct 4th 11:30a Showtime

A Better Life
2011, Drama, PG-13
Demián Bichir, José Julián.
Premieres Oct 4th 8p Showtime

DeadHeads
2011, Adventure, R
Michael McKiddy, Ross Kidder.
Premieres Oct 5th 2p Showtime

I Don’t Know How She Does It
2011, Comedy, PG-13
Sarah Jessica Parker, Pierce Brosnan.
Premieres Oct 5th 7:30p Showtime

The Muppets
2011, Comedy, PG
Jason Segel, Amy Adams.
Premieres Oct 6th 9p STARZ!

50/50
2011, Comedy-Drama, R
Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Seth Rogen.
Premieres Oct 6th 8p Showtime

In Time
2011, Science Fiction, PG-13
Justin Timberlake, Amanda Seyfried.
Premieres Oct 6th 10p Cinemax

The Thing
2011, Horror, R
Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Joel Edgerton.
Premieres Oct 7th 1:15a HBO

Loosies
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Peter Facinelli, Jaimie Alexander.
Premieres Oct 7th 6:30a Showtime

The Big Year
2011, Comedy, PG
Steve Martin, Jack Black.
Premieres Oct 9th 4:40p Cinemax

The Trouble With Bliss
2011, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Michael C. Hall, Lucy Liu.
Premieres Oct 11th 7:35p Showtime

The Descendants
2011, Drama, R
George Clooney, Shailene Woodley.
Premieres Oct 13th 8p HBO

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance
2012, Action, PG-13
Nicolas Cage, Idris Elba.
Premieres Oct 13th 9p STARZ!

Apollo 18
2011, Science Fiction, PG-13
Lloyd Owen, Warren Christie.
Premieres Oct 13th 8p Showtime

Transit
2012, Suspense, R
James Caviezel, James Frain.
Premieres Oct 13th 10p Cinemax

Shame
2011, Drama, NC-17
Michael Fassbender, Carey Mulligan.
Premieres Oct 17th 11p Cinemax

Ethel
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres Oct 18th 9p HBO

Pariah
2011, Drama, R
Adepero Oduye, Pernell Walker.
Premieres 18th 1:35p Cinemax

Pumpkinhead
1988, Horror, R
Lance Henriksen, Jeff East.
Premieres Oct 19th 3:45p AMC

The Girl
2012, Docudrama, NR
Sienna Miller, Toby Jones.
Premieres Oct 20th 9p HBO

Carnage
2011, Comedy-Drama, R
Jodie Foster, Kate Winslet.
Premieres Oct 20th 9p STARZ!

Recoil
2011, Action, R
Steve Austin, Danny Trejo.
Premieres Oct 23rd 1:20a HBO

Tim and Eric’s Billion Dollar Movie
2012, Comedy, R
Tim Heidecker, Eric Wareheim.
Premieres Oct 26th 10:30p Showtime

Alvin and the Chipmunks: Chipwrecked
2011, Comedy, G
Voices of Jason Lee, David Cross.
Premieres Oct 27th 8:30p HBO

Spy Kids: All the Time in the World
2011, Adventure, PG
Jessica Alba, Alexa Vega.
Premieres Oct 27th 8p Showtime

Contagion
2011, Suspense, PG-13
Marion Cotillard, Matt Damon.
Premieres Oct 27th 10p Cinemax

The Big Picture: Rethinking Dyslexia
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres Oct 29th 7p HBO

Contraband
2012, Action, R
Mark Wahlberg, Kate Beckinsale.
Premieres Oct 19th 8:10p Cinemax


----------



## dpeters11

Men Who Built America
Premiere
October 16
9PM
History Channel


----------



## dpeters11

If this doesn't belong here, apologies, but the Touch season premiere is in the calendar for this month.

According to a few sites, this has been moved to January.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-26-touch-to-premiere-in-january-2013/151596/

On that note:
Kitchen Nightmares
Season Premiere
October 26
8PM
Fox


----------



## pablo

Oliver Stone's Untold History of the United States
10-part miniseries
Starts November 12 at 8 PM
SHO

http://www.sho.com/sho/oliver-stones-untold-history-of-the-united-states/home


----------



## lyradd

Ted Nugent's Gun Country
1 Hour Special
Discovery Channel 
October 10 at 10 pm EST

Lockup: Louisville: Extended Stay - Lightning Voltz
New Episodes
MSNBC
Sat, Oct 13, 7:00PM PDT


----------



## swyman18

"Drucifer" said:


> American Horror Show
> Season Two Premier
> FOX
> 17 Oct 2012, 10:00 PM EST


Not sure if anyone caught this yet, but the official name of the show for season two is "American Horror Story: Asylum". I noticed this when my series link from last year was not picking up the season premiere for 10/17.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'll get caught up on the new additions tonight and make the necessary corrections. Thanks!


----------



## gary s

swyman18 said:


> Not sure if anyone caught this yet, but the official name of the show for season two is "American Horror Story: Asylum". I noticed this when my series link from last year was not picking up the season premiere for 10/17.


It is on FX.


----------



## pablo

My series link for last season is good for Asylum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Sorry about this Scott. But I just learned of a good source. These are all within the last year or so and are Premiers to their respective channels. All except Pumpkinhead. That one is for me, but is too far out to set the dvr . I tried to make sure none of them are already on the calendar and I arranged them by date.


All are added but I apologize that some were added late. Thanks for the list!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> If this doesn't belong here, apologies, but the Touch season premiere is in the calendar for this month.
> 
> According to a few sites, this has been moved to January.
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-26-touch-to-premiere-in-january-2013/151596/
> 
> On that note:
> Kitchen Nightmares
> Season Premiere
> October 26
> 8PM
> Fox


Perfect place for the notice. I deleted Touch from the calendar because they didn't give an exact date.

Kitchen Nightmares is added.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

swyman18 said:


> Not sure if anyone caught this yet, but the official name of the show for season two is "American Horror Story: Asylum". I noticed this when my series link from last year was not picking up the season premiere for 10/17.





gary s said:


> It is on FX.


Both corrections made, Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer

pablo said:


> My series link for last season is good for Asylum.


I checked mine and it wasn't. Had to do a new one with Asylum


----------



## kiknwing

Aerial America 
Season Premiere 
Smithsonian Channel
10/14/2012 8EST
"Florida"


----------



## armophob

Comic Book Men 
Season Premier
14 Oct
AMC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added the above, thanks!


----------



## pablo

Mockingbird Lane
October 26
NBC


----------



## Alan Gordon

Covert Affairs
Mid-Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 16
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Flashpoint
Season Premiere
Tuesday, October 16
Ion
11:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Supramom2000

Alan Gordon said:


> Covert Affairs
> Mid-Season Premiere
> Tuesday, October 16
> USA Network
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Flashpoint
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, October 16
> Ion
> 11:00 P.M. EST/PST


Thanks Alan, I love both these shows!!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks Alan, I love both these shows!!


I was running a little last minute with those two... :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Christmas Song
Movie
Saturday, November 3
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EDT/PDT

Love At The Thanksgiving Day Parade
Movie
Saturday, November 4
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EDT/PDT

2012 Hero Dog Awards
Awards Show
Thursday, November 8
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EDT/PDT

The Christmas Consultant
Movie
Saturday, November 10
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EDT/PDT

Be My Valentine
Movie
Saturday, February 9
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EDT/PDT


----------



## spartanstew

Scott,

Community is listed on the Calendar as premiering this Friday. It's been changed to a later unspecified start date, so you may want to delete it from the Calendar so people with a reminder for it don't try looking for it in the guide.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added the above and deleted community. 

Thanks Alan and spartanstew!


----------



## Drucifer

The Secret of Crickley Hall
Series Premier (Part of BBCA Drama Series)
BBCA
28 Oct 2012, 8 PM EST

Adapted from the 2006 James Herbert novel and directed by Doctor Who and Apparitions writer Joe Ahearne comes very decent-looking haunted house horror, The Secret of Crickley Hall.


----------



## armophob

Nature Calls
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Patton Oswalt, Johnny Knoxville, Maura Tierney
Director: Todd Rohal
Synopsis: Opposite brothers reach disdain of new dimensions when Kirk's brother takes over his son's sleepover, sending the boys on a wild ride.
Run Time: 1:19
Wed, Nov 7th - 9:00 PM

Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Jean Clau Van Damme, Scott Adkins, Dolph Lundgren
Director: John Hyams
Synopsis: The fourth installment of the Universal Soldier series, Day of Reckoning brings back Jean-Claude Van Damme in this science fiction action film.
Run Time: 1:54
Wed, Nov 28th - 9:00 PM


----------



## lyradd

JUNGLE GOLD
Series Premieres Friday, October 26
DISCOVERY CHANNEL
10:00 PM EST

MILITIA RISING
1 Hour Special
Discovery Channel
Wednesday, October 24, 10 pm EST


----------



## Drucifer

Banshee
Series Premier
Cinemax
11 Jan 2013; 10:00 PM EST

HBO/CINEMAX has confirmed the debut of BANSHEE, with the ten-episode drama series scheduled to launch FRIDAY, JAN. 11 (10:00-11:00 p.m. ET/PT), exclusively on CINEMAX.

Executive produced by Alan Ball, Greg Yaitanes, Peter Macdissi, Jonathan Tropper and David Schickler, the primetime action series stars Antony Starr ("Rush") as Lucas Hood, an ex-con and master thief who assumes the identity of the sheriff of Banshee, Pa., where he continues his criminal activities, even as he's hunted by the shadowy gangsters he betrayed years earlier. The production was shot in and around Charlotte, NC.

The series also stars . . . . .

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...513010/20121018cinemax01/#Lx24jiOHXURrowbB.99


----------



## phrelin

Covert Affairs
Season Premiere
USA
Tuesday, October 23, 2012
10:00 PM ET

Burn Notice
Season Premiere
USA
Thursday, November 8, 2012
9:00 PM ET


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I appreciate all of the posts but I won't be able to post them in the calendar for a few days yet. Sorry all


----------



## Alan Gordon

Switched At Birth
Season Premiere
Monday, January 7
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bunheads
Season Premiere
Monday, January 7
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Pretty Little Liars
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 8
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Lying Game
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 8
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## spartanstew

phrelin said:


> Covert Affairs
> Season Premiere
> USA
> Tuesday, October 23, 2012
> 10:00 PM ET


Covert Affairs premiered on the 16th of October and was already on the Calendar.


----------



## Drucifer

The Following
Series Premier
FOX
21 Jan 2013, 9 PM EST

THE FOLLOWING, a psychological thriller created by Kevin Williamson ("The Vampire Diaries," "Dawson's Creek," "Scream" franchise) and starring Golden Globe Award-winning actor Kevin Bacon ("X-Men: The Last Stand," "Frost/Nixon") and James Purefoy ("Rome"), launches Monday, Jan. 21 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT). The intense, spellbinding drama follows RYAN HARDY (Bacon), an ex-FBI agent called out of retirement to track down JOE CARROLL (Purefoy), a devious and diabolical serial killer, and the mastermind behind an ever-growing web of killers.

========================================

Touch
Second Season Premier
FOX
1 Feb 2013, 9 PM EST

Season Two of TOUCH, starring Emmy Award winner Kiefer Sutherland ("24"), kicks into gear Friday, Feb. 1 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT). As the action shifts dramatically from New York to Los Angeles, single father MARTIN BOHM (Sutherland) and his gifted son, JAKE (David Mazouz), find themselves at the center of a global conspiracy involving a mother in search of her missing teenage daughter, a mathematical genius and a religious zealot assassinating others with abilities like Jake's. Joining the cast this season are Maria Bello ("ER"), Lukas Haas ("24"), Said Taghmaoui ("G.I. Joe: The Rise of The Cobra") and newcomer Saxon Sharbino.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em all, sorry about the couple that passed while I was away.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Covert Affairs premiered on the 16th of October and was already on the Calendar.


I left it in, there is no harm. Maybe one more person will catch it. 

Thanks for the help with keeping the calendar correct spartanstew, I kind of get tunnel vision and they all start to blend...


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Christmas Secret
Movie
Sunday, November 11
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Deception
Series Premiere
Monday, January 7
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Betty White's Off Their Rockers
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 8
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

1600 Penn
Series Premiere
Tuesday, January 10
NBC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Smash
Season Premiere
Tuesday, February 5
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Community
Season Premiere
Thursday, February 7
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Celebrity Apprentice: All-Star
Series Premiere
Sunday, March 31
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Voice
Season Premiere
Monday, March 25
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Revolution
Mid-Season Premiere
Monday, March 25
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Ready For Love
Series Premiere
Sunday, March 31
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## trh

Boston's Finest (working title)
Series Premier
Sunday, February 27, 2013
TNT
Time - not announced yet

This gripping new series follows the men and women of the Boston Police Department, encompassing multiple units including the exclusive and highly decorated Gang Unit. Featuring detectives, investigators, beat officers, and others, we get an up close and personal look at what it takes to patrol and secure one of America’s greatest and most distinctive cities. Boston’s Finest (working title) comes to TNT from Jarrett Creative Group, along with executive producer Donnie Wahlberg’s Donnie D. Productions.


----------



## tensuns

Top Chef
Season Premier 
Bravo 
Wednesday, Nov 7nd 2012
10 PM EST

The Next Iron Chef: Redemption
Season Premier 
Food Network
Sunday, November 4 
9 PM EST


----------



## armophob

As before Scott, these are all within the last year or so and are Premiers to their respective channels. I tried to make sure none of them are already on the calendar and I arranged them by date. 
It is a little into Nov, but you still might want to load passed dates because the movies can be picked up on later dates as well.

Red State
2011, Horror, R
Michael Parks, John Goodman.
Premieres 1st 9:30p on Showtime

J. Edgar
2011, Biography, R
Leonardo DiCaprio, Naomi Watts.
Premieres 1st 7:45p on Cinemax

Friends With Benefits
2011, Romance-Comedy, R
Justin Timberlake, Mila Kunis.
Premieres 2nd 1:15p on Encore

This Means War
2012, Action, PG-13
Reese Witherspoon, Chris Pine.
Premieres 2nd 8:20p on Cinemax

Who Killed Allison Parks?
2011, Suspense, R
Sean Patrick Flanery, Natalie Zea.
Premieres 2nd 8p on LMN

We Bought a Zoo
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG
Matt Damon, Scarlett Johansson.
Premieres 3rd 8p on HBO

21 Jump Street
2012, Comedy, R
Jonah Hill, Channing Tatum.
Premieres 3rd 9p on STARZ!

Goon
2011, Comedy, R
Seann William Scott, Jay Baruchel.
Premieres 3rd 8:30p on Showtime

Fightville
2011, Documentary, NR
Premieres 3rd 7p on Showtime

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides
2011, Adventure, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Penélope Cruz.
Premieres 4th 6a on Encore

Zookeeper
2011, Comedy, PG
Kevin James, Voices of Rosario Dawson.
Premieres 5th 10a on Encore

Puss in Boots
2011, Adventure, PG
Voices of Antonio Banderas, Salma Hayek.
Premieres 6th 8:30p on Cinemax

Martha Marcy May Marlene
2011, Drama, R
Elizabeth Olsen, Sarah Paulson.
Premieres 7th 1:45a on HBO

Warren Miller’s Like There’s No Tomorrow
2011, Documentary, NR
Premieres 7th 6:30a on STARZ!

Answers to Nothing
2011, Drama, R
Dane Cook, Elizabeth Mitchell.
Premieres 8th 1:45a on HBO

Footnote
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG
Shlomo Bar Aba, Lior Ashkenazi.
Premieres 8th 2:20a on STARZ!

Chronicle
2012, Adventure, PG-13
Dane DeHaan, Alex Russell.
Premieres 9th 8:35p on Cinemax

Tower Heist
2011, Comedy, PG-13
Ben Stiller, Eddie Murphy.
Premieres 10th 8p on HBO

The Decoy Bride
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG
Kelly Macdonald, David Tennant.
Premieres 11th 5a on Showtime

4:44 Last Day on Earth
2011, Drama, R
Willem Dafoe, Shanyn Leigh.
Premieres 14th Mid. on Showtime

Crossfire Hurricane
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres 15th 9p on HBO

Wish Me Away
2011, Documentary, NR
Premieres 15th 8p on Showtime

Tall Hot Blonde
2012, Docudrama
Garret Dillahunt, Laura San Giacomo.
Premieres 16th 8p on LMN

John Carter
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Taylor Kitsch, Lynn Collins.
Premieres 17th 9p on STARZ!

Safe House
2012, Action, R
Denzel Washington, Ryan Reynolds.
Premieres 17th 8p on HBO

The Three Musketeers
2011, Action, PG-13
Matthew MacFadyen, Milla Jovovich.
Premieres 17th 8p on Showtime

A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas
2011, Comedy, R
John Cho, Kal Penn.
Premieres 17th 10p on Cinemax

Happy Feet Two
2011, Adventure, PG
Voices of Elijah Wood, Robin Williams.
Premieres 17th 7a on Cinemax

Chasing Madoff
2011, Documentary, NR
Premieres 20th 7:40a on STARZ!

Philly Kid
2012, Action, R
Wes Chatham, Devon Sawa.
Premieres 24th 10p on Cinemax

Red Tails
2012, Historical Drama, PG-13
Cuba Gooding Jr., Terrence Howard.
Premieres 24th 7:45p on HBO

We Need to Talk About Kevin
2011, Drama, R
Tilda Swinton, John C. Reilly.
Premieres 26th 11p on STARZ!

5 Days of War
2011, Drama, R
Rupert Friend, Richard Coyle.
Premieres 26th 3:45a on Encore

The Secret World of Arrietty
2010, Fantasy, G
Voices of Bridgit Mendler, Amy Poehler.
Premieres 30th 3:55a on STARZ!

Project X
2012, Comedy, R
Thomas Mann, Oliver Cooper.
Premieres 30th 8:30p on Cinemax

An Officer and a Murderer
2012, DocudramaGary Cole, Laura Harris.
Premieres 30th 8p on LMN


----------



## armophob

HDnet Sneak Preview

Deadfall

Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Eric Bana, Olivia Wilde, Charlie Hunnam
Director: Stefan Ruzowitzky
Synopsis: When a casino job goes terribly wrong, two siblings must take the money and run. But things get complicated when their lives intertwine with a troubled ex-boxer and a retired sheriff.
Run Time: 1:34
Wed, Dec 5th - 9:00 PM HDNet


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Wishing Tree
Movie
Saturday, November 10
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Matchmaker Santa
Movie
Saturday, November 17
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

American Music Awards
Awards Show
Sunday, November 18
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

It's Christmas, Carol!
Movie
Sunday, November 18
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Mistle-Tones
Movie
Sunday, December 9
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Michael Bublé: Home For The Holidays
Concert Special
Monday, December 10
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks guys!


----------



## dpeters11

The Dust Bowl
(Two part Ken Burns documentary)
November 18-19, 8PM
PBS


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Whitney
Season Premiere
Wednesday, November 14
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

1600 Penn
Series Preview
Monday, December 17
NBC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

The Carrie Diaries
Series Premiere
Monday, January 14
The CW
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Continuum
Series Premier
SyFy
14 Jan 2013, 8 PM EST

Continuum stars Rachel Nichols (Criminal Minds, Alias) as Kiera Cameron, a cop from the future who finds herself trapped in the present day. When a group of fanatical terrorists escapes their planned execution in 2077 by vaulting back in time to 2012, they inadvertently sweep along Kiera, a dedicated City Protective Services officer.

. . . .

Read more at - The Futon Critic


----------



## Alan Gordon

Shrek The Halls
Special
Tuesday, November 27
ABC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

A Charlie Brown Christmas
Special
Wednesday, November 28
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Prep & Landing: Operation: Secret Santa
Special
Wednesday, November 28
ABC
8:30 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

The Hour
Season Premier
BBCA
28 Nov 2012, 9 PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The above added, thanks!


----------



## armophob

"Girls" Season 2 
January 13 on HBO


----------



## Alan Gordon

Holiday High School Reunion
Movie
Saturday, November 17
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Holiday Spin
Movie
Sunday, November 18
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Naughty Or Nice
Movie
Saturday, November 24
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The March Sisters At Christmas
Movie
Saturday, November 24
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Love At The Christmas Table
Movie
Sunday, November 25
Lifetime
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

Hitched For The Holidays
Movie
Sunday, November 25
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Ripper Street
Series Premier
BBCA
19 Jan 2013 / 9 PM EST

In the aftermath of the Jack the Ripper murders, can anyone keep order in the blood stained London Streets? The eight-part BBC AMERICA co-production created by Richard Warlow, set in and around Victorian London, stars Matthew Macfadyen (Anna Karenina, MI-5, Pride and Prejudice), Jerome Flynn (Game of Thrones), Adam Rothenberg (Alcatraz), Myanna Buring (The Twilight Saga, White Heat) and David Dawson (Luther, Secret Diary of a Call Girl). Haunted by the failure to catch London's most evil killer, Inspector Edmund Reid (Macfadyen) now heads up the notorious H Division, the toughest district in London's East End. Charged with keeping order in the chaotic streets of Whitechapel, Inspector Reid is soon drawn deep into the seedy criminal underworld of Victorian London - where fear always lurks that each new murder could mark the return of The Ripper. Ripper Street premieres Saturday, January 19, 9:00pm ET.

Ripper Street is produced for the BBC by Tiger Aspect Productions, Lookout Point and BBC AMERICA. The project is executive produced by Greg Brenman and Will Gould at Tiger Aspect and by Simon Vaughan at Lookout Point.

Wild Things with Dominic Monaghan
Series Premier
BBCA
22 Jan 2013 / 10 PM EST

Wild Things with Dominic Monaghan is an exhilarating travel-adventure series that follows actor and wildlife enthusiast, Dominic Monaghan (Lost, Lord of the Rings), as he explores the remote corners of the globe in search of some the most badass animals in the world. In each episode of the eight part series, Dominic takes the viewer along on an intimate journey as he backpacks through the rainforests of Ecuador, the caves of Venezuela, the arid deserts of Namibia and many more exotic locales - to get up close and personal with some of the most dangerous and elusive creatures known to man. Along the way, he'll encounter vibrant locals, quirky experts and a host of creatures that inhabit the strange and wonderfully wild places on our planet. Wild Things with Dominic Monaghan premieres Tuesday, January 22, 10:00pm ET.

Wild Things with Dominic Monaghan is a BBC AMERICA original production and is produced by Cream Productions and Wildfire Television in association with OLN and Channel Five. Executive Producers are Dave Brady and co-executive producers include Jenn Kuzmyk Ruch for Cream Productions and Philip Clarke and Simon Raikes for Wildfire Television. Paul Kilback serves as the series producer.

Spies of Warsaw
Mini-Series (Two Nights)
BBCA
6 & 13 Feb 2013 / 9 PM EST

David Tennant (Single Father, Doctor Who, Hamlet) and Janet Montgomery (Made in Jersey, Black Swan, Entourage) star in the new Dramaville miniseries, Spies of Warsaw, based on the New York Times bestselling author Alan Furst's acclaimed spy novel. Adapted by renowned Emmy(R)-winning writers Dick Clement and Ian La Frenais, the miniseries follows Colonel Jean-Francois Mercier (Tennant), a decorated war hero of the 1914 war, in the years leading up to the Second World War as he's drawn into a world of abduction, betrayal and intrigue in the diplomatic salons and back alleys of Warsaw. At the same time, the handsome aristocrat finds himself in a passionate love affair with Anna (Montgomery), a Parisian lawyer for the League of Nations. Their complicated love affair intensifies as German tanks drive through the Black Forest. Spies of Warsaw, set in Poland, Paris, London and Berlin, combines historical, intelligent narratives, interlaced with flawed, romantic and compelling characters. Spies of Warsaw will premiere over two nights - Wednesday, February 6 and Wednesday, February 13 as part of BBC AMERICA's Dramaville.

Spies of Warsaw is a Fresh Pictures production, executive produced by Richard Fell for Fresh Pictures and Jamie Laurenson for the BBC, co-produced by BBC AMERICA, Apple Film for TV Poland in association with ARTE FRANCE and BBC Worldwide.

SOURCE


----------



## armophob

December Premium Channel Premiers

Contraband
2012, Action, R
Mark Wahlberg, Kate Beckinsale.
Premieres on HBO December 1st at 7:30p

African Cats
2011, Documentary, G
Narrated by Samuel L. Jackson.
Premieres on Encore December 1st at 7:05a

Project X
2012, Comedy, R
Thomas Mann, Oliver Cooper.
Premieres on Cinemax December 1st at 10p

Being Flynn
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Robert De Niro, Paul Dano.
Premieres on Cinemax December 4th at 1:30p

Hop
2011, Comedy, PG
Voices of James Marsden, Russell Brand. 
Premieres on Cinemax December 4th at 8:15a

Johnny English Reborn
2011, Comedy, PG
Rowan Atkinson, Gillian Anderson.
Premieres on HBO December 5th at 8p

Beyond
2011, Suspense, PG-13
Jon Voight, Teri Polo.
Premieres on HBO December 6th at 11a

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close
2011, Drama, PG-13
Tom Hanks, Sandra Bullock.
Premieres on Cinemax December 6th at 5:20a

Perfect Sense
2011, Drama, R
Ewan McGregor, Eva Green.
Premieres on Encore December 7th at 1a

Sexy Baby
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on Encore December 7th at 10p

Wanderlust
2012, Comedy, R
Paul Rudd, Jennifer Aniston.
Premieres on Cinemax December 7th at 8:15p

Journey 2: The Mysterious Island
2012, Adventure, PG
Dwayne Johnson, Michael Caine.
Premieres on HBO December 8th at 8p

Thin Ice
2011, Comedy, R
Greg Kinnear, Alan Arkin.
Premieres on STARZ! December 8th at 9p

War Horse
2011, Historical Drama, PG-13
Emily Watson, David Thewlis.
Premieres on Encore December 8th at 8p

A Separation
2011, Drama, PG-13
Peyman Moaadi, Leila Hatami.
Premieres on STARZ! December 10th at 6:35a

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
2011, Mystery, R
Gary Oldman, Kathy Burke.
Premieres on HBO December 12th at 8p

New Year’s Eve
2011, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Halle Berry, Jessica Biel.
Premieres on HBO December 15th at 8p

The Sitter
2011, Comedy, R
Jonah Hill, Max Records.
Premieres on Cinemax December 15th at 10p

Project Nim
2011, Documentary, PG-13
Premieres on HBO December 20th at 9p

Joyful Noise
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Queen Latifah, Dolly Parton.
Premieres on HBO December 22nd at 8p

My Afternoons with The Pirates ! Band of Misfits
2012, Adventure, PG
Voices of Hugh Grant, Martin
Freeman. Premieres on STARZ! December 22nd at 9p

Peace , Love & Misunderstanding
2011, Comedy-Drama, R
Jane Fonda, Catherine Keener.
Premieres on Encore December 23rd at 4:15p

The Howling : Reborn
2011, Horror, R
Lindsey Shaw, Landon Liboiron.
Premieres on Encore December 27th at 2:55p

The Samaritan
2012, Crime Drama, R
Samuel L. Jackson, Luke Kirby.
Premieres on Encore December 27th at 9:25p

Big Miracle
2012, Adventure, PG
John Krasinski, Drew Barrymore.
Premieres on HBO December 29th at 7p

Asylum Blackout
2011, Suspense, NR
Rupert Evans, Kenny Doughty.
Premieres on Cinemax December 29th at 10p


----------



## Alan Gordon

A Bride For Christmas
Movie
Saturday, December 1
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Finding Mrs. Claus
Movie
Sunday, December 2
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Christmas Heart
Movie
Sunday, December 2
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## dpeters11

An Idiot Abroad
Season Premiere
Saturday, January 19 2013
9 PM EST
Science Channel


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.


----------



## spartanstew

Don't see this one on the Calendar.



armophob said:


> Contraband
> 2012, Action, R
> Mark Wahlberg, Kate Beckinsale.
> Premieres on HBO December 1st at 7:30p


----------



## spartanstew

Some of these are repeated, but these are the first showings (other than ones that have already taken place):

Frosty the Snowman
CBS	
Nov 23, 8:00PM

Frosty Returns
CBS
Nov 23, 8:30PM

A Charlie Brown Christmas
ABC
Nov 28, 8:00PM

Mickey's Christmas Carol
ABCFAM	
Nov 29, 6:00PM

Miracle on 34th Street (1994)
ABCFAM
Dec 1, 12:30PM

It's a Wonderful Life	
NBC	
Dec 1, 8:00PM

Elf	
ABCFAM	
Dec 1, 8:00PM

Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas	
ABCFAM	
Dec 1, 7:00AM

Mickey's Twice Upon a Christmas	
ABCFAM	
Dec 2, 7:00AM

Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas	
ABCFAM	
Dec 2, 7:00PM

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation	
ABCFAM	
Dec 3, 8:00PM

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer	
CBS	
Dec 4, 8:00PM

The Polar Express	
ABCFAM	
Dec 5, 9:00PM

Home Alone	
ABCFAM	
Dec 5, 12:00AM

The Santa Clause	
ABCFAM	
Dec 8, 4:00PM

The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause	
ABCFAM	
Dec 8, 6:00PM

The Flight Before Christmas	
CBS	
Dec 8, 9:00PM

Disney Prep & Landing	
ABC	
Dec 9, 8:00PM

Disney Prep & Landing: Naughty vs Nice	
ABC	
Dec 9, 8:30PM

The Year Without a Santa Claus	
ABCFAM	
Dec 10, 7:00PM

Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town	
ABCFAM	
Dec 10, 8:00PM

Yes, Virginia	
CBS	
Dec 14, 9:00PM

The Elf on the Shelf: An Elf's Story	
CBS	
Dec 14, 9:30PM

Home Alone: The Holiday Heist	
ABCFAM	
Dec 10, 12:00AM

A Miser Brothers' Christmas	
ABCFAM	
Dec 15, 10:30AM

The Little Drummer Boy	
ABCFAM	
Dec 15, 8:00AM

The Little Drummer Boy Book II	
ABCFAM	
Dec 15, 8:30AM

Home Alone 4	
ABCFAM	
Dec 16, 11:00AM

Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas	
FOX	
Dec 17, 8:30PM

Shrek the Halls	
ABC	
Dec 18, 8:30PM

The Santa Clause 2	
ABCFAM	
Dec 22, 8:00PM

The Sound of Music	
ABC	
Dec 23, 7:00PM

A Christmas Story (24 hr. MARATHON begins)	
TBS	
Dec 24, 8:00PM


----------



## Alan Gordon

It may be a little late for the calendar, but CBS will begin burning off episodes of "Made In Jersey" tonight:

Made In Jersey
Saturday, November 24
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11

Mel Brooks Strikes Back
Special
HBO
December 10, 9PM


----------



## Alan Gordon

Note that "Christmas Angel" on GMC has actually already aired this past weekend, but I forgot to list it, and they're re-airing it next month, so I thought I'd list it.... otherwise, I wouldn't have.


SNL Christmas
Special
Wednesday, November 28
NBC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

A Star For Christmas
Movie
Sunday, December 2
Ion
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

A Christmas Wedding Date
Movie
Sunday, December 2
Ion
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Blake Shelton's Not-So-Family Christmas
Special
Monday, December 3
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Come Dance With Me
Movie
Saturday, December 8
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Holly's Holiday
Movie
Saturday, December 8
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Christmas With Holly
Movie (Hallmark Hall of Fame)
Sunday, December 9
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Help For The Holidays
Movie
Sunday, December 9
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

All About Christmas Eve
Movie
Sunday, December 9
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Anything But Christmas
Movie
Sunday, December 9
Ion
7:00 P.M. EST/PST

Christmas Angel
Movie (Encore Airing)
Sunday, December 9
GMC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

A White House Christmas: First Families Remember
Special
Thursday, December 13
NBC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Real St. Nick
Movie
Saturday, December 15
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Merry In-Laws
Movie
Sunday, December 16
Lifetime
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Christmas Twister
Movie
Sunday, December 2
Ion
5:00 P.M. EST/PST

Doctor Who: The Snowmen
Christmas Special
Tuesday, December 25
BBC America
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Justified
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 8
FX
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Anger Management
Season Premiere
Thursday, January 17
FX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Archer
Season Premiere
Thursday, January 17
FX
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Legit
Series Premiere
Thursday, January 17
FX
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

Totally Biased With W. Kamau Bell
Season Premiere
Thursday, January 17
FX
11:00 P.M. EST/PST




The "Touch" season premiere (listed on the calendar) has moved from Friday, February 1st to Friday, February 8.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Do No Harm
Series Premiere
Thursday, January 31
NBC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## oldschoolecw

Game of Thrones
season 3 
March 31, 2013 at 9PM
HBO


----------



## inkahauts

I don't remember which ones right now, but two movies are listed as being on either HBO or encore, but they are actually on show time. That's over the next two weeks. I'll try and list them latter. Just an FYI to maybe double check what we post here for Scott to post.


----------



## armophob

inkahauts said:


> I don't remember which ones right now, but two movies are listed as being on either HBO or encore, but they are actually on show time. That's over the next two weeks. I'll try and list them latter. Just an FYI to maybe double check what we post here for Scott to post.


Thanks for the heads up.
I went back and found a huge cut copy paste moment that skipped the Showtime logo.

I am adding the corrections now


----------



## armophob

Scott,
As posted above I made an error that means editing a few movies and adding some I missed.
Sorry about the trouble.
These are the edited inserts;

Perfect Sense
2011, Drama, R
Ewan McGregor, Eva Green.
Premieres on Showtime December 7th at 1a

Sexy Baby
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on Showtime December 7th at 10p

War Horse
2011, Historical Drama, PG-13
Emily Watson, David Thewlis.
Premieres on Showtime December 8th at 8p

Peace , Love & Misunderstanding
2011, Comedy-Drama, R
Jane Fonda, Catherine Keener.
Premieres on Showtime December 23rd at 4:15p

The Howling : Reborn
2011, Horror, R
Lindsey Shaw, Landon Liboiron.
Premieres on Showtime December 27th at 2:55p

The Samaritan
2012, Crime Drama, R
Samuel L. Jackson, Luke Kirby.
Premieres on Showtime December 27th at 9:25p


----------



## armophob

And these are new;

Brake
2012, Action, R
Stephen Dorff, Chyler Leigh.
Premieres on Showtime December 3rd at 3:05a

Baby Peggy, the Elephant in the Room
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on TCM December 3rd at 8p

Midnight in Paris
2011, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Owen Wilson, Rachel McAdams.
Premieres on Encore December 4th at 8:30a

Catch .44
2011, Suspense, R
Forest Whitaker, Bruce Willis.
Premieres on Encore December 6th at 4:30a

Moneyball
2011, Drama, PG-13
Brad Pitt, Jonah Hill.
Premieres on Encore December 7th at 8p

The Guard
2011, Comedy, R
Brendan Gleeson, Don Cheadle.
Premieres on Encore December 20th at 3:30a


----------



## phrelin

14th Annual A Home for the Holidays
Special
CBS
Wednesday, December 19, 2012
8:00 PM ET


----------



## Drucifer

Face Off
4th Season Premier
SyFy
15 Jan 2013, 9 PM EST

NEW YORK - December 3, 2012 - Syfy's most popular unscripted series, Face Off, returns for its fourth season Tuesday, January 15 at 9 p.m. ET/PT. The season will introduce a highly creative group of special effects make-up artists who will meet face to face in Los Angeles to compete in a series of brilliantly eye-popping challenges that will ultimately determine just who has the artistry and passion to win Face Off.

Face Off is an authentic depiction of the high creative standards necessary for a special effects make-up artist to succeed in their craft. The series debuted in January 2011 as a new reality competition program to critical and ratings success. Season three of Face Off averaged 1.5 million viewers 18-49 and 2.5 million total viewers, making it the #2 cable program in its time period in the key 18-49 demo.

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...pt-808111/20121203syfy01/#5M0pAub7DOgsgkdR.99


----------



## Alan Gordon

Baby's First Christmas
Movie
Sunday, December 15
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Americans
Series Premiere
Wednesday, January 30
FX
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Taste
Series Premiere
Tuesday, January 22
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Body Of Proof
Season Premiere
Tuesday, February 5
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Zero Hour
Series Premiere
Thursday, February 14
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Red Window
Series Premiere
Sunday, March 3
ABC
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Dancing With The Stars
Season Premiere
Monday, March 18
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Celebrity Diving
Series Premiere
Tuesday, March 19
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

How To Live With Your Parents (For The Rest of Your Life)
Series Premiere
Wednesday, April 3
ABC
9:30 P.M. EST/PST

Family Tools
Series Premiere
Wednesday, May 1
ABC
3:30 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Red Widow
Series Premier
ABC
3 Mar 2013 9:00 PM EST

"Red Widow," from "Twilight Saga" films writer Melissa Rosenberg and starring Radha Mitchell, is a riveting new drama about one woman's journey into the world of organized crime, and how far she will go to keep her family safe. "Red Widow" will debut with a two-hour premiere on Sunday, March 3 from 9:00-11:00 p.m., ET, and premiere in its regular timeslot, Sunday nights at 10:00 p.m., ET, on Sunday, March 10.

- + - + - + -​
Zero Hour
Series Premier
ABC
14 Feb 2013, 8:00 PM EST

New thriller "Zero Hour" stars Anthony Edwards ("ER") in his return to series television. Edwards' character, Hank Galliston, has spent his life debunking myths, only to be drawn into one of the most compelling mysteries in human history after his wife's shocking disappearance.

As the publisher of a paranormal enthusiast magazine, Modern Skeptic, Hank Galliston has spent his career following clues, debunking myths and solving conspiracies. A confessed paranormal junkie, his motto is "logic is the compass." But when his beautiful wife, Laila (Jacinda Barrett), is abducted from her antique clock shop, Hank gets pulled into one of the most compelling mysteries in human history, stretching around the world and back centuries.

Contained in one of his wife's clocks is a treasure map, and what it leads to could be cataclysmic. Now it's up to Hank to decipher the symbols and unlock the secrets of the map, while ensuring the answers don't fall into the wrong hands - a man they call White Vincent (Michael Nyqvist). With his two young associates, Rachel (Addison Timlin) and Arron (Scott Michael Foster), in tow, along with Becca Riley, a sexy FBI agent (Carmen Ejogo), Hank will lead them on a breathless race against the clock to find his wife and save humanity.

- + - + - + -​
How to Live with Your Parents (for the Rest of Your Life)
Series Premier
ABC
3 Apr 2013, 9:30 PM EST

New comedy "How to Live with Your Parents (for the Rest of Your Life)" features Sarah Chalke ("Scrubs") as a recently divorced single mom who moves back in with her eccentric parents, played by the multitalented and critically acclaimed Elizabeth Perkins and Brad Garrett.

- + - + - + -​
Family Tools
Series Premier
ABC
1 May 2013, 8:30 PM EST

"Family Tools" debuts on Wednesday, May 1 at 8:30 p.m., ET and stars Kyle Bornheimer, J.K. Simmons and Leah Remini in a new family comedy that proves mixing family with business is never easy. "Family Tools" will take over for "Suburgatory" in this new timeslot following its season finale.

- + - + - + -​
The Taste
Series Premier
ABC
22 Jan 2013, 8:00 PM EST

New innovative cooking competition show "The Taste" will feature celebrity chefs Anthony Bourdain, Nigella Lawson, Ludo Lefebvre and Brian Malarkey, will debut with a special two-hour premiere on Tuesday, January 22 from 8:00-10:00 p.m., ET, and will premiere in its regular time period, 8:00-9:00 p.m., ET on Tuesday, January 29.

- + - + - + -​
Celebrity Diving
Series Premier
ABC
19 Mar 2013, 8:00 PM EST

"Celebrity Diving," based on the international hit reality series "Celebrity Splash," will premiere on Tuesday, March 19 at 8:00 p.m., ET and will feature as judges legendary Olympic diver and four-time gold medalist Greg Louganis, along with David Boudia, who brought home the gold for diving at the 2012 London Olympics.

- + - + - + -​
Dancing with the Stars
16th Season Premier
ABC
26 Mar 2013, 9:00 PM EST

"Dancing with the Stars" will return for a 16th season on Monday, March 18 at 8:00 p.m., ET. "Dancing with the Stars the Results Show" will debut the following week on Tuesday, March 26 at 9:00 p.m., ET.

- + - + - + -​
Body of Proof
2nd Season Premier
ABC
5 Feb 2013, 10:00 PM EST

"Body of Proof," starring the Emmy(R)-winning Dana Delany, will return to the schedule on Tuesday, February 5 at 10:00 p.m., ET, and will feature new cast member Mark Valley as Det. Tommy Sullivan, a former NYPD detective (and a bit of a lady killer) who has transferred back to Philadelphia to rekindle his relationship with Megan Hunt (Delany).

- + - + - + -​
Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...tes-029014/20121204abc02/#Dd27J8jyLpgFFr1M.99


----------



## Alan Gordon

Merlin
Season Premiere
Friday, January 4
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Continuum
Series Premiere
Monday, January 14
Syfy
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Being Human
Season Premiere
Monday, January 14
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Lost Girl
Season Premiere
Monday, January 14
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Face Off
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 15
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Total Blackout
Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 15
Syfy
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

Ghost Hunters
Season Premiere
Wednesday, January 16
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Ghost Mine
Series Premiere
Wednesday, January 16
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Tasmanian Devil
Movie
Saturday, January 19
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Abominable Snowman
Movie
Saturday, January 26
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Cult
Series Premiere
Tuesday, February 19
The CW
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Robot Combat League
Series Premiere
Tuesday, February 26
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Stranded
Series Premiere
Wednesday, February 27
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Haunted Collector
Season Premiere
Wednesday, March 6
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## armophob

*A Dark Truth*
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Kim Coates, Forest Whitaker, Kevin Durand
Director: Damian Lee
Synopsis: A former CIA operative-turned-political talk show host is hired by a corporate whistle-blower to expose her company's cover up of a massacre in a South American village.
Run Time: 1:46
Wed, Jan 2nd - 8:30 PM
HDNetmovies sneak preview

*Storage 24*
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Noel Clarke, Colin O'Donoghue, Anto Campbell-Hughes
Director: Johannes Roberts
Synopsis: A group of friends are stalked through a grueling maze of claustrophobic corridors by a terrifying tentacle-faced creature that eviscerates its victims one by one in this heart pounding, gory horror film.
Run Time: 1:27
Wed, Jan 9th - 8:30 PM
HDNetmovies sneak preview

*John Dies At The End*
Rating: R
Year: 2012
Cast: Chase Williamson, Rob Mayes, Paul Giamatti
Director: Don Coscarelli
Synopsis: From the director of Bubba Ho-Tep comes a story about a new drug which promises out of body experiences. But users are coming back changed forever and an otherworldy invasion is underway. Can two misfits stop the oncoming horror?
Run Time: 1:39
Wed, Jan 23rd - 8:30 PM
HDNetmovies sneak preview


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added.


----------



## spartanstew

Alan Gordon said:


> Body Of Proof
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, February 5
> ABC
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST


Didn't see this one on the Calendar.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Didn't see this one on the Calendar.


Got it, I probably put it in the wrong year. One ended up in 2015....

I added it to the calendar, thanks.


----------



## armophob

*January Premium Premiers*

Winnie the Pooh
2011, Adventure, G
Voices of Jim Cummings, Bud Luckey.
Premieres on Encore January 1st at 7:15a

The Ides of March
2011, Drama, R
Ryan Gosling, George Clooney.
Premieres on Encore January 2nd at 1:30a

Sexy Wives Sinsations
2011, Adult, NR
Cindy Lucas, Melissa Jacobs.
Premieres on Cinemax January 2nd at 12:15a

Courageous
2011, Drama, PG-13
Alex Kendrick, Kevin Downes.
Premieres on Encore January 3rd at 7a

Afghan Luke
2011, Drama, R
Stephen Lobo, Ali Liebert.
Premieres on Showtime January 3rd at Mid.

A Bag of Hammers
2011, Comedy-Drama, NR
Jason Ritter, Jake Sandvig.
Premieres on Showtime January 3rd at Noon

Stephen King's Straw Dogs
2011, Drama, R
James Marsden, Kate Bosworth.
Premieres on Encore January 4th at 8p

A Thousand Words
2012, Comedy, PG-13
Eddie Murphy, Kerry Washington.
Premieres on Cinemax January 4th at 2:35p

Alvin and the Chipmunks: Chipwrecked
2011, Comedy, G
Voices of Jason Lee, David Cross.
Premieres on Cinemax January 5th at 7a

The Three Stooges
2012, Comedy, PG
Sean Hayes, Will Sasso.
Premieres on HBO January 5th at 8p

Think Like a Man
2012, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Michael Ealy, Jerry Ferrara.
Premieres on Starz! January 5th at 9p

JUST GO WITH IT
2011, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston
Premieres on Starz! January 6th at 4:50p

The Descendants
2011, Drama, R
George Clooney, Shailene Woodley.
Premieres on Cinemax January 7th at 8p

Pariah
2011, Drama, R
Adepero Oduye, Pernell Walker.
Premieres on HBO January 7th at 1:50a

Cars 2
2011, Comedy, G
Voices of Owen Wilson, Larry the Cable Guy.
Premieres on Encore January 7th at 7:20a

The Smurfs
2011, Comedy, PG
Hank Azaria, Neil Patrick Harris.
Premieres on Encore January 8th at 6:15p

PRIEST
2011, Action-Horror, PG-13
Paul Bettany, Cam Gigandet
Premieres on Starz! January 8th at 5:50p

Margaret
2011, Drama, R
Anna Paquin, J. Smith-Cameron.
Premieres on HBO January 9th at 12:30a

The Iron Lady
2011, Biography, PG-13
Meryl Streep, Jim Broadbent.
Premieres on Showtime January 11th at 8p

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
2011, Action, PG-13
Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law.
Premieres on Cinemax January 11th at 7:50p

Transit
2012, Suspense, R
Jim Caviezel, James Frain.
Premieres on HBO January 11th at 10p

American Reunion
2012, Comedy, R
Jason Biggs, Alyson Hannigan.
Premieres on HBO January 12th

MONEYBALL
2011, Drama-Sports, PG-13
Brad Pitt, Jonah Hill
Premieres on Starz! January 12th at 6:40p

House of Lies 
Premieres on Showtime January 13 at 10pm

JOHN CARTER
2012, Action, PG-13
Taylor Kitsch, Lynn Collins
Premieres on Starz! January 13th at 6:45p

Harley's Hill
2011, Adventure, NR
Christopher Atkins, Kirstin Dorn.
Premieres on Showtime January 14th at 8:30a

THE VOW
2012, Drama-Romance, PG-13
Channing Tatum, Rachel McAdams
Premieres on Starz! January 14th at 9p

This Means War
2012, Action, PG-13
Reese Witherspoon, Chris Pine.
Premieres on HBO January 19th at 8p

THE PIRATES! BAND OF MISFITS
2012, Adventure, PG
Voices of Hugh Grand, Martin Freeman
Premieres on Starz! January 22nd at 9p

Paul Williams Still Alive
2011, Documentary, PG-13
Premieres on Showtime January 24th at 7:30p

Spartacus: War Of The Damned
Premieres on Starz. January 25 at 9pm

Wrath of the Titans
2012, Fantasy, PG-13
Sam Worthington, Liam Neeson.
Premieres on HBO January 26th at 8p

SOUL SURFER
2011, True Story-Drama, PG
AnnaSophia Robb, Dennis Quaid
Premieres on Starz! January 26th at 3:30p

ZOOKEEPER
2011, Comedy, PG
Kevin James, Rosario Dawson
Premieres on Starz! January 29th at 4:50p


----------



## brian188

Shameless, House of Lies, and Californication
Showtime
January 13, at 9, 10, & 10:30 PM respectively.


----------



## trh

Gator Boys
Season Premiere
Sunday, January 6, 2013
Animal Planet
9:00 P.M. Eastern


----------



## Alan Gordon

Both of the shows below have changed their premiere dates to Tuesday, January 8. All the rest of the information stays the same.



Alan Gordon said:


> The Lying Game
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, January 1
> ABC Family
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Pretty Little Liars
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, January 15
> ABC Family
> 8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Nearlyweds
Movie
Saturday, January 12
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## dpeters11

Vikings
Premiere
History channel
9pm
3/13/13


----------



## spartanstew

To clarify:

Vikings is a Series Premiere (9 part series)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, corrections and clarifications made.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Rachael vs. Guy: Celebrity Cook-Off
Season Premiere
Sunday, January 6
Food Network
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Orphan Black
Series Premiere
Saturday, March 30
BBC America
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got 'em, thanks Alan.


----------



## brian188

Suits
January 17
USA 
10 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks Brian, added to the calendar.


----------



## coolman302003

*AMERICAN IDOL*
Season Premiere
Wednesday, Jan. 16
Fox
8:00PM ET


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks coolman302003.


----------



## pablo

Bates Motel
Series premiere
A&E
March 18


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Defiance
Series Premiere
Monday, April 15
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## makaiguy

Body Of Proof
Calendar: TV Reminders
Scott Kocourek 
*01-02-13*
*The times shown may change, depending on DST settings
Body Of Proof
Season Premiere
Tuesday, February 5
ABC
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Listed on 1/2 instead of 2/5


----------



## Alan Gordon

The Sweeter Side Of Life
Movie
Saturday, January 19
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Under the Dome
Series Premier
CBS
Mon. 24 June, 10:00 PM EST

UNDER THE DOME is the story of a small town that is suddenly and inexplicably sealed off from the rest of the world by an enormous transparent dome. The town's inhabitants must deal with surviving the post-apocalyptic conditions while searching for answers to what this barrier is, where it came from and if and when it will go away.


The Great British Bake Off
Series Premier
CBS
Wed. 29 May, 8:00 PM EST


Unforgettable
Second Season Premier
CBS
Sun. 28 July, 9:00 PM EST


Big Brother
Season Premiere
CBS
Wed. 26 June, 9:00 PM EST


----------



## lyradd

Container Wars
Series Premier
TruTV
Sun 1/13 7:30 PM

Shipwreck Men
Series Premier
Discovery
Mon 1/14 6:00 PM

Wild West Alaska
Series Premier
Animal Planet
Sun 1/13 5:00 PM

Mighty Ships
Season Premier
Smithsonian Channel
Sun 1/13 5:00 PM
(This is a Canadian series so the first-aired dates will be incorrect for U.S.)

Mighty Planes
Series Premier
Smithsonian Channel
Sun 1/13 6:00 PM
(This is a Canadian series so the first-aired dates will be incorrect for U.S.)

Income Property
Season Premier
HGTV
Tue 1/29
(Series returns with one-hour shows. I don't have a show time. This is a Canadian series so first-aired dates will be incorrect for U.S.)

Bellator MMA Live
Series Premier
Spike
Thur 1/17 7:00 PM
(This show was on MTV2 as Bellator Fighting Championships and moved to Spike)

Lifeguard!
Season Premier
Weather Channel
Wed 1/23 5:00 PM


----------



## armophob

"Monster Squid: The Giant Is Real." 
Discovery at 8 p.m. ET Jan. 27


----------



## armophob

"Haven" 
Pulled Haven Episode 
back to back 2 hrs
17 Jan 8pm
SyFy


----------



## Scott Kocourek

makaiguy said:


> Body Of Proof
> Calendar: TV Reminders
> Scott Kocourek
> *01-02-13*
> *The times shown may change, depending on DST settings
> Body Of Proof
> Season Premiere
> Tuesday, February 5
> ABC
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST
> 
> Listed on 1/2 instead of 2/5


It was entered twice, once on 1/2 & once on 2/5.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Alan Gordon

White Collar
Mid-Season Premiere
Tuesday, January 22
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All the above added, thanks!

*Some of the shows were added to the calendar a day after they were aired, sorry.


----------



## spartanstew

Alan Gordon said:


> White Collar
> Mid-Season Premiere
> Tuesday, January 22
> USA Network
> 10:00 P.M. EST/PST


Missed this one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> Missed this one.


Thanks, Got it.


----------



## lyradd

Scott Kocourek said:


> All the above added, thanks!
> 
> *Some of the shows were added to the calendar a day after they were aired, sorry.


Scott,

You have Income Property listed on Jan 19. It should be listed on the 29th. I think most of those late listed shows have several re-airings.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

lyradd said:


> Scott,
> 
> You have Income Property listed on Jan 19. It should be listed on the 29th. I think most of those late listed shows have several re-airings.


I changed the date. Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Body of Proof
> 2nd Season Premier
> ABC
> [STRIKE]5 Feb 2013, 10:00 PM EST[/STRIKE]
> 19 Feb 2013, 10:00 PM EST
> 
> "Body of Proof," starring the Emmy(R)-winning Dana Delany, will return to the schedule on Tuesday, February 5 at 10:00 p.m., ET, and will feature new cast member Mark Valley as Det. Tommy Sullivan, a former NYPD detective (and a bit of a lady killer) who has transferred back to Philadelphia to rekindle his relationship with Megan Hunt (Delany).


*UPDATE*



> "Body of Proof" Season Premiere Moves to February 19 on ABC "Abducted - Part 1" was previously announced for February 5.


*SOURCE*


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Body of proof edit is done. Thanks


----------



## litex2x

Fringe
SERIES FINALE
FOX
January 18, 2013 - 8:00 pm EST (TONIGHT!)

Glad they are ending the series on a high note.


----------



## phrelin

Necessary Roughness
Mid-Season Premiere
Wednesday, January 23
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## pablo

Parade's End
Five-part miniseries
HBO
February 26, 9PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added them to the calendar, thanks. I did not add Fringe, it was already too late.


----------



## litex2x

DOCTOR WHO
MID-SEASON 7 PREMIERE
BBCA
MARCH 30TH - TIME TBA?

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=99259

OMG!


----------



## armophob

*February 4th *
RULES OF ENGAGEMENT
8:30 pm on CBS

*February 5th*
TOSH.0
10 pm on COM

BODY OF PROOF
10 pm on ABC

*February 8th*
THE JOB
8 pm on CBS

*February 10th*
INSIDE WEST COAST CUSTOMS
9 pm on VEL

KINGS OF CRASH
10 pm on VEL

*February 13th*
SURVIVOR
8 pm on CBS
*
February 14th*
FREAKSHOW
9:30 pm on AMC

IMMORTALIZED
10 pm on AMC

*February 17th*
THE AMAZING RACE
8 pm on CBS

WORST COOKS IN AMERICA
9 pm on FOOD

*February 19th*
THE JESELNIK OFFENSIVE
10:30 pm on COM

*February 22nd*
AMERICAN MASTERS
9pm on PBS

*February 24th*
A BRYK AT A TIME
9 pm on DIY

*February 26th*
MAKERS: WOMEN WHO
MAKE AMERICA
8 pm on PBS

*February 27th*
PSYCH
10 pm on USA

*February 28th*
THE BEN SHOW
10 pm on COM

NATHAN FOR YOU
10:30 pm on COM


----------



## armophob

Zero Hour is listed twice on the 14th of Feb


----------



## armophob

Jan 25
Nova - Rise of the Drones
4am PBS


----------



## armophob

*February 2nd*
The Five-Year Engagement
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Jason Segel, Emily Blunt.
Premieres on HBO at 8p

The Philly Kid
2012, Action, R
Wes Chatham, Devon Sawa.
Premieres on HBO at 2:35a

The Woman in Black
2012, Horror, PG-13
Daniel Radcliffe, Misha Handley.
Premieres on Showtime at 8p

Pleasure Spa
2013, Adult, NR
Premieres on Cinemax at 12:30a

Red Tails
2012, Historical Drama, PG-13
Cuba Gooding Jr., Terrence Howard.
Premieres on Cinemax at 11:45a

*February 4th*
Mea Maxima Culpa: Silence in the House of God
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on HBO at 9p

*February 7th*
Chronicle
2012, Adventure, PG-13
Dane DeHaan, Alex Russell.
Premieres on HBO at 1p

*February 8th*
Big Easy Express
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on Showtime at 8p

*February 9th*
Battleship
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgerd.
Premieres on HBO at 8p

That's My Boy
2012, Comedy, R
Adam Sandler, Andy Samberg.
Premieres on STARZ! at 9p

Dragon Eyes
2012, Action, R
Jean-Claude Van Damme, Peter Weller.
Premieres on Cinemax at 10p

*February 10th*
21 JUMP STREET
2012, Comedy, R
Channing Tatum, Jonah Hill
Premieres on STARZ! at 10p

*February 14th*
THE VOW
2012, Drama-Romance, PG-13
Channing Tatum, Rachel McAdams
Premieres on STARZ! at 9:15p

*February 15th*
Safe House
2012, Action, R
Denzel Washington, Ryan Reynolds.
Premieres on Cinemax at 8p

*February 16th*
Being Flynn
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Robert De Niro, Paul Dano.
Premieres on HBO at 2:45a

The Lucky One
2012, Drama, PG-13
Zac Efron, Taylor Schilling.
Premieres on HBO at 7:15p

*February 18th*
THINK LIKE A MAN
2012, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Michael Ealy, Jerry Ferrara
Premieres on STARZ! at 9p

*February 23rd*
Wanderlust
2012, Comedy, R
Paul Rudd, Jennifer Aniston.
Premieres on HBO at 8p


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> . . . . . .
> Spies of Warsaw
> Mini-Series (Two Nights)
> BBCA
> [STRIKE]6 & 13 Feb 2013 / 9 PM EST[/STRIKE]
> 3 & 10 Apr 2013, 9 PM EST
> 
> David Tennant (Single Father, Doctor Who, Hamlet) and Janet Montgomery (Made in Jersey, Black Swan, Entourage) star in the new Dramaville miniseries, Spies of Warsaw, based on the New York Times bestselling author Alan Furst's acclaimed spy novel. Adapted by renowned Emmy(R)-winning writers Dick Clement and Ian La Frenais, the miniseries follows Colonel Jean-Francois Mercier (Tennant), a decorated war hero of the 1914 war, in the years leading up to the Second World War as he's drawn into a world of abduction, betrayal and intrigue in the diplomatic salons and back alleys of Warsaw. At the same time, the handsome aristocrat finds himself in a passionate love affair with Anna (Montgomery), a Parisian lawyer for the League of Nations. Their complicated love affair intensifies as German tanks drive through the Black Forest. Spies of Warsaw, set in Poland, Paris, London and Berlin, combines historical, intelligent narratives, interlaced with flawed, romantic and compelling characters. Spies of Warsaw will premiere over two nights - Wednesday, February 6 and Wednesday, February 13 as part of BBC AMERICA's Dramaville.
> 
> Spies of Warsaw is a Fresh Pictures production, executive produced by Richard Fell for Fresh Pictures and Jamie Laurenson for the BBC, co-produced by BBC AMERICA, Apple Film for TV Poland in association with ARTE FRANCE and BBC Worldwide.
> 
> SOURCE


*UPDATE*

Spies of Warsaw premieres over two nights - Wednesday, April 3, 9:00pm ET and Wednesday, April 10, 9:00pm ET - as part of BBC AMERICA's Dramaville programming block.

READ MORE


----------



## phrelin

Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome
Movie Premier
Sunday, February 10
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Drucifer said:


> Dallas
> Season Two Premier
> TNT
> 28 Jan, 9PM EST


"Dallas" is listed as premiering tomorrow, but it's actually tonight.

Just a head's up for those who don't know.

Two episodes...


----------



## armophob

The Walking Dead 
season 3 
Feb 10 9pm AMC


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The calendar is up to date with the needed changes made. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lyradd

Reef Wranglers
Premiering Tuesday, Feb. 12, at 9 p.m. ET
Weather Channel
(This series used to be called "Reefmakers" so change your Series Manager if you had the old series name listed.)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks, I added it to the calendar.


----------



## armophob

*HDNet Sneak Preview*

*The Sorcerer and the White Snake*

Rating: PG-13
Year: 2011
Cast: Jet Li, Shengyi Huang, Raymond Lam
Director: Siu-Tung Ching
Synopsis: A mighty sorcerer is the only one who can save a man's soul when he falls in love with a thousand-year old White Snake disguised as a beautiful woman in this Ching Siu-Tung fantasy film.
Run Time: 1:36
Language: Mandarin
HDNet Wed, Feb 6th - 8:30 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it, thanks.


----------



## coolman302003

Out There
Series Premier
IFC
February, 22 at 10:30 PM EST


----------



## Alan Gordon

SI Swimsuit 2013
Special
Sunday, February 17
Travel Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Meddling Mom
Movie
Saturday, February 23
Hallmark Movie Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove
Movie
Saturday, June 1
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

> PSYCH 10 pm


I just realized the other day that "PSYCH 10 pm" on the calendar for February 27, was in fact the USA Network original series "Psych".

Sad, but I just scanned right past it... :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

Ring of Fire
MiniSeries
Reelz
11 & 12 Mar 2013, 8 PM EST
The Earth rocks in Ring of Fire, a terrifying end-of-the-world scenario, starring Michael Vartan (Alias), Lauren Lee Smith (CSI), Emmy Award(R) winner Terry O'Quinn (Lost) and Agam Darshi (Sanctuary). When an oil rig causes an eruption in a small town, it's just the first in a series that could affect the dangerous Ring of Fire that contains most of the world's volcanoes. If these cataclysmic eruptions cannot be stopped, the Earth could be headed for an extinction level event. Ring of Fire is directed by Paul Shapiro (Smallville) and written by Michael Vickerman (Impact).​
Eve of Destruction
MiniSeries
Reelz
15 & 16 Apr 2013, 8 PM EST
When two scientists attempt to discover unlimited energy, their experiment is sabotaged by eco-terrorists. The result is a dark energy black hole that could destroy the planet. Eve of Destruction stars Steven Weber (Wings, In Plain Sight), Christina Cox (Blood Ties) and Emmy Award(R) and Golden Globe(R) nominee Treat Williams (White Collar). Eve of Destruction is directed by Rob Lieberman (Earthsea, XIII) and written by Richard Beattie (True Justice).​


----------



## Drucifer

Bomb Girls
Second Season Premier
Reelz
27 Mar 2013, 8 PM EST
Season two of Bomb Girls begins just after the attack on Pearl Harbor and draws viewers deep into 1942 with its music, fashion, romance and the thrill of being alive in dangerous times. Despite America entering the war, the Axis powers are still winning every major battle. The Allies are beginning to deeply feel the price of combat, complete with casualty lists, rationing, hidden foes, unholy alliances, and the ever-present danger of explosives. . . . . .

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...g-089302/20130213reelz01/#HvchPdlupwSjwpHR.99​
XIII.2
Second Season Premier
Reelz
29 Mar 2013, 10 PM EST
In season two, XIII (Stuart Townsend) is betrayed by the only person he ever trusted and finds solace living off the grid. Back in the USA after travelling the world, he stumbles upon the activist group The Veil and is seduced both by their environmental/anti-corporate/anti-globalization message and the beautiful activist Betty Barnowsky (Roxane Mesquida). . . . .

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...g-089302/20130213reelz01/#HvchPdlupwSjwpHR.99​


----------



## phrelin

History of the Eagles
Two part special
Showtime
Friday, February 15, 2013, 8 pm EST

No, this isn't about birds, it's about Glenn Frey, Don Henley, Bernie Leadon, and Randy Meisner.


----------



## Supramom2000

I can't believe no one has mentioned Killing Lincoln.

Sunday 17 Feb, 5:00 PT, 8:00 ET
Channel 276 NGC
Movie, Docudrama
Based on the novel by Bill O'Reilly
Stars Billy Campbell
Produced by Ridley Scott


----------



## Drucifer

Hannibal
Series Premier
NBC
4 Apr 2013, 10 PM EST

Mads Mikkelsen plays the title role with Hugh Dancy as criminal profiler Will Graham. Martha De Laurentiis, Sara Colleton, Jesse Alexander and Katie O'Connell also serve as executive producers for Gaumont International Television. David Slade directed the premiere installment.​


----------



## Drucifer

Are We Alone
Returning Series (Looks like season two)
Science
5 Mar 2013, 10 PM EST


----------



## armophob

Grimm 
Friday, March 08, 2013
NBC 9:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The above added, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Lovestruck: The Musical
Movie
Sunday, April 21
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Got it.


----------



## oldschoolecw

The Bible
Sunday, March 3rd 2013
10 part mini series
History Channel
2 episodes back to back
Starting at 8:00 P.M. EST
http://www.history.com/the-bible

And Scott to update the calender you have Vikings for the 13th of March but it's actually on Sunday, March 3rd 2013

Vikings
Sunday, March 3rd 2013
mini series
History Channel
Starting at 10:00 P.M. EST
http://www.history.com/shows/vikings


----------



## Scott Kocourek

oldschoolecw said:


> The Bible
> Sunday, March 3rd 2013
> 10 part mini series
> History Channel
> 2 episodes back to back
> Starting at 8:00 P.M. EST
> http://www.history.com/the-bible
> 
> And Scott to update the calender you have Vikings for the 13th of March but it's actually on Sunday, March 3rd 2013
> 
> Vikings
> Sunday, March 3rd 2013
> mini series
> History Channel
> Starting at 10:00 P.M. EST
> http://www.history.com/shows/vikings


Added and moved, thank you.


----------



## armophob

*GOLDEN BOY*
Feb. 26th at 10 pm on CBS

*ALL-STAR CELEBRITY
APPRENTICE*
Season Premiere
Mar. 3rd at 9 pm on NBC

*L.A. FROCK STARS*
Mar. 7th at 8 pm on SMITH

*FASHION STAR*
Season Premiere
Mar. 8th at 8 pm on NBC

*THE DEAD FILES*
Season Premiere
Mar. 8th at 10 pm on TRAV

*ARMY WIVES*
Season Premiere
Mar. 10th at 9 pm on LIFE
*
THE CLIENT LIST*
Season Premiere
Mar. 10th at 10 pm on LIFE

*KINGS POINT*
Mar. 11th at 9 pm on HBO

*CATFISHIN KINGS*
Mar. 11th at 10 pm on APL

*HELL'S KITCHEN*
Season Premiere
Mar. 12th at 8 pm on FOX

*WORLD'S WORST TENANTS*
Season Premiere
Mar. 12th at 10 pm on SPKE

*PREACHERS' DAUGHTERS*
Mar. 12th at 10 pm on LIFE

*THE GOVERNOR'S WIFE*
Mar. 13th at 10 pm on A&E

*WHAT IS THAT?*
Mar. 14th at 10 pm on SCI
*
CAR FIX*
Season Premiere
Mar. 16th at 11 am on VEL

*THE STORY OF THE CONTINENTS*
Mar. 20th at 10 pm on SCI
*
180 DAYS: A YEAR INSIDE AN AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL*
Mar. 25th at 9 pm on PBS

*SPLASH*
Mar. 26th at 8 pm on ABC

*HARDCORE PAWN*
Season Premiere
Mar. 26th at 9 pm on TRUTV

*CALL THE MIDWIFE*
Season Premiere
Mar. 31st at 8 pm on PBS


----------



## armophob

There are 2 entries for Red Widow on March 3rd


----------



## armophob

*The Reunion*
2011, Action, PG-13
John Cena, Ethan Embry.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 1st at 7:15p

*Asylum Blackout*
2011, Suspense, NR
Rupert Evans, Kenny Doughty.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 2nd at 2:50a

*Serena the Sexplorer*
2012, Adult, NR
Melissa Jacobs, Nicki Blue.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 2nd at 12:50a

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows*
2011, Action, PG-13
Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 2nd at 8p

*The Amazing Spider-Man*
2012, Action, PG-13
Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 2nd at 9p

*Lola Versus*
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Greta Gerwig, Joel Kinnaman.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 3rd at 4:35a

*Big Miracle*
2012, Adventure, PG
John Krasinski, Drew Barrymore.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 6th at 6:40a

*Joyful Noise*
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Queen Latifah, Dolly Parton.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 6th at Noon

*Bel Ami*
2012, Historical Drama, R
Robert Pattinson, Uma Thurman.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 7th at 8:05p

*Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance*
2012, Action, PG-13
Nicolas Cage, Idris Elba.
Premieres on Encore Mar. 8th at 8p

*Project X*
2012, Comedy, R
Thomas Mann, Oliver Cooper.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 9th at 8p

*My Week With Marilyn*
2011, Drama, R
Michelle Williams, Eddie Redmayne.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 9th at 8p

*Journey 2: The Mysterious Island*
2012, Adventure, PG
Dwayne Johnson, Michael Caine.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 9th at 10:40a

*El *******
2012, Action, R
Scott Adkins, Christian Slater.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 9th at 10p
*
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo*
2011, Suspense, R
Daniel Craig, Rooney Mara.
Premieres on Encore Mar. 10th at 8p

*that 's my boy*
2012, Comedy, R
Adam Sandler, Andy Samberg.
Premieres on STARZ! on Mar. 10th at 10p

*Bait*
2012, Action, R
Phoebe Tonkin, Sharni Vinson.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 13th at 2:20a

*Vamps*
2012, Comedy, PG-13
Alicia Silverstone, Krysten Ritter.
Premieres on STARZ! on Mar. 13th at 12:45a

*The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel*
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Judi Dench, Maggie Smith.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 16th at 8p

*Wrath of the Titans*
2012, Fantasy, PG-13
Sam Worthington, Liam Neeson.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 16th at 10p

*Men in Black 3*
2012, Action, PG-13
Will Smith, Tommy Lee Jones.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 16th at 9p

*The Darkest Hour*
2011, Science Fiction, PG-13
Emile Hirsch, Max Minghella.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 16th at 9p

*think like a man*
2012, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Michael Ealy, Jerry Ferrara.
Premieres on STARZ! on Mar. 19th at 11:50p

*The Lady*
2011, Drama, R
Michelle Yeoh, David Thewlis.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 22nd at 3:30a

*Rock of Ages*
2012, Musical, PG-13
Julianne Hough, Diego Boneta.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 23rd at 8p

*Sparkle*
2012, Drama, PG-13
Jordin Sparks, Whitney Houston.
Premieres on STARZ! on Mar. 23rd at 9p
*
Chernobyl Diaries*
2012, Horror, R
Ingrid Bolsx Berdal, Jonathan Sadowski.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 23rd at 10p

*Phil Spector*
2013, Docudrama, NR
Al Pacino, Helen Mirren.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 24th at 9p

*21 JUMP STREET*
2012, Comedy, R
Channing Tatum, Jonah Hill.
Premieres on STARZ! on Mar. 24th at 7:05p

*Archangel*
2005, Suspense, R
Daniel Craig, Yekaterina Rednikova.
Premieres on Encore Mar. 24th at 10a, 10:45a

*Grassroots*
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Jason Biggs, Joel David Moore.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 25th at 6:30a

*A Bird of the Air*
2011, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Rachel Nichols, Jackson Hurst.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 26th at 6:40a

*Fall to Grace*
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on HBO Mar. 28th at 8p

*Salvation Boulevard*
2011, Comedy-Drama, R
Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear.
Premieres on Showtime Mar. 29th at 11a

*Hope Springs*
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Meryl Streep, Tommy Lee Jones.
Premieres on STARZ! Mar. 30th at 9p

*Snow White and the Huntsman*
2012, Fantasy, PG-13
Kristen Stewart, Charlize Theron.
Premieres on HBO Mar. 30th at 8p

*Cleanskin*
2012, Suspense, NR
Sean Bean, Abhin Galeya.
Premieres on Cinemax Mar. 30th at 10p


----------



## spartanstew

armophob said:


> *GOLDEN BOY*
> Mar. 8th at 9 pm on CBS


Golden Boy is February 26th @ 10PM


----------



## armophob

spartanstew said:


> Golden Boy is February 26th @ 10PM


Corrected it, thanks.
That info was from Directv's magazine.
Go figure.


----------



## phrelin

The new CBS series "Golden Boy" sort of has two premiers. The pilot is on 2/26 at 10 pm. Episode 2 runs the following Tuesday 3/5 at 10 pm. Then it starts appearing (a premier of sorts) on its regular day and time on Friday 3/8 at 9 pm. It's intended to be the replacement in the "CSI: NY" Friday slot and CBS is hoping by confusing people that somehow they'll start watching TV on Fridays. Maybe they will....


----------



## trh

Duck Dynasty
Season Premiere 
A&E 
Wednesday, February 27 10 pm eastern


----------



## Alan Gordon

Our Wild Hearts
Movie
Saturday, March 9
Hallmark Movie Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Tom Dick & Harriet
Movie
Saturday, March 16
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Drucifer

Sinbad
Series Premier
SyFy
12 Apr 2013, 10:00 PM EDT
LOS ANGELES (thefutoncritic.com) -- Syfy will hit the Seven Seas on Friday, April 12 with the premiere of "Sinbad."

The 12-episode series will take over the Friday, 10:00/9:00c slot from fellow U.K. import "Merlin," which wraps its five-season run the week prior.

Elliot Knight stars in the famed title role, which tracks his sea-bound journey after he is forced to flee from his home town of Basra. . . . .​
READ MORE


----------



## PrinceLH

Monday night, March 4th......Dallas...The End Of JR. The last episode, before the death of Larry Hagman.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Free Preview for: Cinemax, HBO
Available to Subscribers of: DirecTV

Free Preview Begins: March 29, 2013 (Friday)
Free Preview Ends: April 1, 2013 (Monday)

Channel Lineup:

501-511 – HBO
515-523 – Cinemax


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Calendar is up to date.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

PrinceLH said:


> Monday night, March 4th......Dallas...The End Of JR. The last episode, before the death of Larry Hagman.


Do you have any idea what network?


----------



## inkahauts

Scott Kocourek;3188711 said:


> Do you have any idea what network?


TNT


----------



## Alan Gordon

Return To Nim's Island
Movie
Friday, March 15
Hallmark Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Shadow On The Mesa
Movie
Saturday, March 23
Hallmark Movie Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Bet On Your Baby
Series Premiere
Saturday, April 6
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Battledogs
Movie
Saturday, April 6
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Deep South Paranormal
Series Premiere
Wednesday, April 10
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Ghost Hunters
Season Premiere
Wednesday, April 17
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Stonados
Movie
Saturday, April 27
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Warehouse 13
Mid-Season Premiere
Monday, April 29
Syfy
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Weird Or What?
Series Premiere
Tuesday, April 30
Syfy
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Marvel's Avengers Assemble!
Sneak Preview
Sunday, May 26
Disney XD
11:00 A.M. EST/PST

Melissa & Joey
Season Premiere
Wednesday, May 29
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Baby Daddy
Season Premiere
Wednesday, May 29
ABC Family
8:30 P.M. EST/PST

Dancing Fools
Series Premiere
Wednesday, May 29
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Fosters
Series Premiere
Monday, June 3
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Switched At Birth
Mid-Season Premiere
Monday, June 10
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Pretty Little Liars
Season Premiere
Tuesday, June 11
ABC Family
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Twisted
Series Premiere
Tuesday, June 11
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Marvel's Avengers Assemble!
Series Premiere
Sunday, July 7
Disney XD
11:00 A.M. EST/PST

Teen Beach Movie
Movie
Friday, July 19
Disney Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

The Vineyard
Series Premiere
Wednesday, July 24
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Marvel's Hulk And The Agents Of S.M.A.S.H.
Series Premiere
Sunday, August 11
Disney XD
11:00 A.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Oh yeah...

"Celebrity Diving" listed on the 26th is actually called "Splash" now, and is correctly listed on the actual premiere date of the *19th*.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> Twisted
> Series Premiere
> Tuesday, June 11
> ABC Family
> 9:00 P.M. EST/PST


*Apparently, this show is going to have a SNEAK PEEK of the Pilot episode next week, so while the above should be added to June, the following should be added to March:*

Twisted
Sneak Peek
Tuesday, March 19
ABC Family
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Nick

I don't yet know what "Twisted" is about, but if it's on ABC Fam, it can't be all that twisted.


----------



## armophob

16 Mar at 12am
Monique Marvez “Not Skinny Not Blonde,”
Showtime


----------



## Alan Gordon

48th Annual Academy of Country Music Awards
Awards Show
Sunday, April 7
CBS
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Awkward
Season Premiere
Tuesday, April 16
MTV
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Girl Code
Series Premiere
Tuesday, April 23
MTV
10:30 P.M. EST/PST

Rihanna 777
Special
Monday, May 7
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## dpeters11

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown
Series Premiere
CNN
April 14, 2013, 9PM


----------



## Drucifer

The Hero
Series Premier
TNT
6 Jun 2013, 8 PM EDT, Thursday

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson headlines this epic new competition series that will bring nine ordinary people together and assign them various missions testing their brains, their brawn and even their morality. The show will challenge the competitors to prove they've got what it takes to be heroes, pushing them to the limits to see what they are willing - and able - to overcome, undergo, or sacrifice for the sake of their fellow contestants. Through the show's unique interactive digital platform, viewers will be polled each week to determine the contestant they consider to be the most heroic. The competition will then climax with viewers voting to determine who deserves the grand prize and the title of "The Hero." The Hero is executive-produced by Electus (Ben Silverman, Chris Grant and Jimmy Fox); 5x5 Media (part of the Electus studio system led by Craig Armstrong and Rick Ringbakk); Charles Wachter; Dwayne Johnson; and Dany Garcia. The series was created by Armstrong and Ringbakk of the Emmy(R)-winning 5x5 Media (Survivor, Fashion Star, TBS's King of the Nerds), along with Wachter (Fashion Star, Food Revolution) and Electus' Silverman (Fashion Star, The Biggest Loser, The Office).​
72 Hours
Series Premier
TNT
6 Jun 2013, 9 PM EDT, Thursday

Each week, this action-packed, white-knuckle competition series hosted by Brandon Johnson drops three new competing teams of strangers into the wilderness with only a single bottle of water and a GPS tracking device. The competitors have just three days to find a hidden briefcase full of cash. Along the way, they must survive treacherous terrain and battle the elements to be the first to locate $100,000. 72 Hours comes to TNT from Lighthearted Entertainment (Extreme Makeover), with Howard Schultz (The Moment of Truth), Rob LaPlante (The Apprentice) and Brady Connell (Extreme Makeover: Home Edition) serving as executive producers. Jeff Spangler serves as co-executive producer.​
Falling Skies
Third Season Premier
TNT
9 Jun 2013, 9 PM EDT, Sunday

Basic cable's #1 summer drama among key demos tells the extraordinary story about life and survival in the wake of a catastrophic alien invasion. Noah Wyle stars as a college professor who becomes an unlikely resistance leader in this gripping series from DreamWorks Television and executive producer Steven Spielberg. Moon Bloodgood, Will Patton, Drew Roy, Maxim Knight and Connor Jessup also star. In the third season of Falling Skies, Gloria Reuben is set to guest-star in a multiple-episode arc as Marina Perlata, an aide to Wyle's Tom Mason. In addition, Robert Sean Leonard is slated to guest-star as Roger Kadar, an obsessive but gifted scientist who runs the local power grid and lives underground with his pet rats, earning him the nickname "The Rat King." In addition to Spielberg, Falling Skies is executive-produced by DreamWorks Television heads Justin Falvey and Darryl Frank. Remi Aubuchon and Greg Beeman also serve as executive producers.​
Major Crimes
Second Season Premier
TNT
10 Jun 2013, 9 PM EDT, Monday

Television's favorite squad of detectives has entered bold new territory with this hit crime drama that ranked as basic cable's #1 new series of 2012. The elite team of Major Crimes is back, headed by two-time Oscar(R) nominee Mary McDonnell as Los Angeles Police Captain Sharon Raydor, GW Bailey as Lieutenant Provenza, Tony Denison as Lieutenant Andy Flynn, Michael Paul Chan as Lieutenant Mike Tao, Raymond Cruz as Detective Julio Sanchez, Kearran Giovanni as Detective Amy Sykes, Phillip P. Keene as tech expert Buzz Watson and Jonathan Del Arco as Dr. Morales. Graham Patrick Martin returns as Rusty Beck, a homeless teen and material witness taken in by Captain Raydor, and Robert Gossett guest-stars as Assistant Chief Russell Taylor. This season, Nadine Velazquez joins the ensemble as Deputy District Attorney Emma Rios. Major Crimes focuses on how the American justice system approaches the art of the deal as law enforcement officers and prosecutors work together to score a conviction. The series is produced by The Shephard/Robin Company and Walking Entropy, Inc., in association with Warner Bros. Television. James Duff, Greer Shephard, Rick Wallace and Michael M. Robin serve as executive producers.​
King & Maxwell
Series Premier
TNT
10 Jun 2013, 10 PM EDT, Monday

This brand new private-eye drama features Jon Tenney and Rebecca Romijn as bestselling author David Baldacci's popular characters Sean King and Michelle Maxwell. These two aren't your typical private investigators. Both are former Secret Service agents, and their unique skills - not to mention their razor-sharp chemistry - give them a leg up on conventional law enforcement. Maxwell is a former Olympic athlete who uses her brains, beauty and Beltway connections to solve cases. King's career in the Secret Service ended when the presidential candidate he was assigned to protect was assassinated, sending him on a downward spiral. Today, King has added a law degree to his arsenal of skills, allowing him to navigate the system in ways a typical private investigator never could. Along the way, King and Maxwell clash over everything, from her garbage-strewn car to his love of wine over beer. King & Maxwell also stars Michael O'Keefe and Chris Butler as F.B.I. Special Agents Rigby and Carter, who clash with King and Maxwell over their less-than-legal methods. This series is being produced by CBS Television Studios. Shane Brennan (NCIS: Los Angeles), Grant Anderson (Third Watch); and Chris Downey (Leverage) serve as executive producers, with Karen Spiegel as producer and Baldacci as series consultant.​
Rizzoli & Isles
Fourth Season Premier
TNT
18 Jun 2013, 9 PM EDT, Tuesday

One of cable's Top 3 shows for three consecutive years, Rizzoli & Isles will return this summer with Angie Harmon and Sasha Alexander as Boston's top crime-solving duo. Harmon is Jane Rizzoli, a tough-as-nails Boston police detective, and Alexander is Maura Isles, a smart, impeccably dressed medical examiner from a privileged background. Despite being complete opposites, the two women share an offbeat chemistry, an authentic and deep friendship and a unique working relationship that together, helps them to solve the most complex murder mysteries in the city of Boston. Rizzoli & Isles also stars Lorraine Bracco, Lee Thompson Young, Bruce McGill, Jordan Bridges and Brian Goodman. Developed for television by executive producer Janet Tamaro and developed characters created by best-selling crime novelist Tess Gerritsen, Rizzoli & Isles is produced for TNT by Warner Horizon Television, Janet Tamaro's Hurdler Productions and Bill Haber's Ostar Productions. Tamaro and Haber serve as executive producers.​
Perception
Second Season Premier
TNT
18 Jun 2013, 10 PM EDT, Tuesday

This fascinating series features one of the most unique crime solvers on television, an eccentric neuroscience professor who is recruited by the FBI to help solve complex cases. Emmy(R) and Screen Actors Guild Award(R) winner Eric McCormack stars as Dr. Daniel Pierce, who possesses an intimate knowledge of human behavior and a masterful understanding of the way the mind works. Although Pierce's mind may be brilliant, it's also damaged as he suffers from paranoid schizophrenia. Rachael Leigh Cook co-stars as FBI agent Kate Moretti, Pierce's former student who has recruited Pierce to consult on cases. Also starring are Arjay Smith, Kelly Rowan and LeVar Burton. In addition, season two will feature special guest star Scott Wolf (Party of Five, V, Everwood) as Donnie, Kate's soon-to-be ex-husband. Perception was created by executive producer Ken Biller and co-executive producer Mike Sussman, with McCormack serving as producer. The series comes to TNT from ABC Studios.​
Franklin & Bash
Third Season Premier
TNT
24 Jul 2013, 9 PM EDT, Wednesday

This buddy lawyer series stars Mark-Paul Gosselaar and Breckin Meyer as two young, fly-by-the-seat-of-their-pants street lawyers who cause a seismic culture clash when they join a legendary, button-down law firm. This season, Heather Locklear joins the Franklin & Bash cast as Rachel King, a beautiful and brilliant trial lawyer and the firm's newest partner. Malcolm McDowell returns as Renaissance man Stanton Infeld, the brilliant and eccentrically spontaneous patriarch of the law firm. Also starring are Reed Diamond, Dana Davis and Kumail Nanjiani. Franklin & Bash is produced by Four Sycamore Productions, Left Coast Productions and FanFare Productions in association with Sony Pictures Television. Jamie Tarses, Kevin Falls, Matthew McGuinness and Bill Chais serve as executive producers.​
Cold Justice (working title)
Series Premier
TNT
27 Aug 2013, 10 PM EDT, Tuesday

TNT's new unscripted procedural drama follows two top-notch female investigators as they dig into small town murder cases that have lingered for years without answers or closure. Kelly Siegler, a Texas prosecutor for 21 years who has successfully tried 68 murder cases, and Yolanda McClary, a crime scene investigator who worked more than 7,000 cases in her 26 years in the Las Vegas Police Department, are putting their vast knowledge and experience to work helping local law-enforcement officers and families of violent-crime victims get to the truth. With a fresh set of eyes on old evidence, superior interrogation skills and access to advanced DNA technology and lab testing, Siegler and McClary are determined to bring about a legal and emotional resolution. Taking on a different unsolved crime each week, they will carefully re-examine evidence, question suspects and witnesses, and chase down leads in order to solve cases that would have otherwise remained cold indefinitely. TNT has ordered eight episodes of Cold Justice, which comes to the network from Wolf Films and Magical Elves. Cold Justice is executive-produced by Emmy(R) winners Dick Wolf (Law & Order, Chicago Fire), Dan Cutforth & Jane Lipsitz (Top Chef, Fashion Star), Tom Thayer (Hitch****, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee) and Kathryn Vaughan (Extreme Makeover: Home Edition).​
SOURCE


----------



## Drucifer

Motives
Series Premier
ABC
21 May 2013, Tuesday @ 10 PM EDT, Special Airing
23 May 2013, Thursday @ 9 PM EDT, Regular Airing

When murder is committed, Angie Flynn, a loving, single mother and a damned good detective, along with her partner, Detective Oscar Vega, are on the case, looking for clues that will lead them to the killer. But "Motive" turns the tried-and-true crime drama formula on its head by indentifying the Killer and Victim at the beginning of each episode. These storylines are then further explored via stylized flashbacks that piece together the mysterious connection between these two characters and what drove the Killer to commit murder. "Motive" stars Kristin Lehman ("The Killing," "Judging Amy") as Detective Angie Flynn, Louis Ferreira ("SGU Stargate Universe," "Rookie Blue") as Detective Oscar Vega, Lauren Holly ("NCIS," "Chicago Hope," "Picket Fences") as Dr. Betty Rogers, Roger Cross ("24," "Arrow") as Staff Sergeant Boyd Bloom, Brendan Penny as Detective Brian Lucas and Cameron Bright ("The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2") as Manny Flynn. "Motive" was created by Daniel Cerone ("Dexter," "The Mentalist"), who executive-produces the show along with Louise Clark, Rob Merilees, Erin Haskett, Rob LaBelle, Lindsay Macadam and James Thorpe. Developed by CTV, the series is produced by Foundation Features and Lark Productions in association with Bell Media, and distributed by NBCUniversal International.​
Mistresses
Series Premier
ABC
3 Jun 2013, Monday @ 10 PM EDT

Based on the hit UK television series of the same name, "Mistresses" is a provocative and thrilling drama about the scandalous lives of a sexy and sassy group of four girlfriends, each on her own path to self-discovery: Savannah ("Savi"), a successful career woman working toward the next phase in her life, both professionally and personally; Savi's free-spirited and capricious baby sister, Josslyn; their friends April, a recent widow and mother of a ten-year-old daughter, and Karen, a therapist with her own thriving practice. These four friends find support and guidance with each other as they brave their turbulent journeys and life's storms of excitement, secrecy and betrayal, all the while bound by the complex relationships they've created. "Mistresses" stars Alyssa Milano as Savannah ("Savi") Davis, Yunjin Kim as Karen Kim, Rochelle Aytes as April Malloy, Jes Macallan as Josslyn Carver, Brett Tucker as Harry Davis, Jason George as Dominic Taylor and Erik Stocklin as Sam Grey. The series is executive-produced by Rina Mimoun ("Privileged," "Gilmore Girls"), K.J. Steinberg ("Gossip Girl"), Robert Sertner ("Revenge," "No Ordinary Family") and Douglas Rae ("Wuthering Heights," "Camelot," "Mistresses," "Raw," "Meadowlands"). The series is from ABC Studios.​
Whodunnit
Series Premier
ABC
23 Jun 2013, Sunday @ 9 PM EDT

Anthony E. Zuiker, the creator of the "CSI" franchise, begins production on his first primetime reality series, "Whodunnit?" Cris Abrego partners with Zuiker for the new nine-episode alternative series that puts 13 contestants' investigative skills to the test in a mystery reality competition. Each week players will use a variety of crime scene investigation techniques to meticulously uncover evidence that will ultimately reveal who among them is the killer. The interactive series will pit 13 amateur sleuths against each other in a quest to solve a series of puzzling murders. Some will form alliances and others will choose to go it alone just to get them closer to the grand prize. The contestants will reside on a glamorous estate where each week they must solve a new crime in order to advance in the game. Failure to solve the crime will lead to a player's demise, until only three are left. In the final episode, one player will unmask the killer and take home the $250,000 prize. "Whodunnit?" is produced by Dare to Pass and 51 Minds. Zuiker and Abrego are executive producers. Matt Weinberg, president of Dare to Pass, also serves as producer.​
READ MORE


----------



## phrelin

Masterpiece Classic: Mr. Selfridge
Series Premiere
PBS
Sunday, March 31, 9 pm eastern


----------



## Supramom2000

April 3 (Unclear on time yet)
DTV channel 101 - Audience network
Rogue

A Direct TV original series. 10 episodes.


----------



## Drucifer

Continuum
Second Season Premier
SyFy
Friday, 7 Jun, 10 PM EDT


----------



## armophob

April Season Premiers

*Apr. 1*
CHERRY WAVES
6 am on MAX

*Apr. 4*
BUSTED ON BRIGHAM LANE
12:45 pm on MAX

*Apr. 5*
VICE
11 pm on HBO

*Apr. 7*
MAD MEN
9 pm on AMC

*Apr. 9*
SLEEP
2:40 pm on MAX

*Apr. 10*
WOMACK
4:30 pm on MAX

*Apr. 11*
THE MOMENT
10 pm on USA

*Apr. 12*
DA VINCI'S DEMONS
10 pm on STZe

*Apr. 13*
LIFE WITH LATOYA
9 pm on OWN

*Apr. 14*
Premiere VEEP
10 pm on HBO

*Apr. 15*
OH SIT!
8 pm on CW

*Apr. 16*
RUPTURE
11:45 pm on TCM


----------



## armophob

*April Movie Premiers*

Silent Night
2012, Horror, R
Malcolm McDowell, Jaime King.
Premieres on STARZ! Apr. 4th at 2:15a

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia
2009, Documentary, NR
Premieres on Showtime Apr. 4th at 2:10a

Ruby Sparks
2012, Romance, R
Paul Dano, Zoe Kazan.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 4th at 1:50a

28 Hotel Rooms
2012, Drama, NR
Chris Messina, Marin Ireland.
Premieres on Showtime Apr. 5th at 2a

Prometheus
2012, Science Fiction, R
Noomi Rapace, Michael Fassbender.
Premieres on HBO Apr. 6th at 8p

Man on a Ledge
2012, Suspense, PG-13
Sam Worthington, Elizabeth Banks.
Premieres on Showtime Apr. 6th at 9p

Total Recall
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale.
Premieres on STARZ! Apr. 6th at 9p

Dark Shadows
2012, Comedy, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Michelle Pfeiffer.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 6th at 10p

Hypnotika
2013, Adult, NR
Angie Savage.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 6th at Mid.

Stash House
2012, Suspense, R
Dolph Lundgren, Briana Evigan.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 6th at 1p

50 Children: The Rescue Mission of Mr. and Mrs. Kraus
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on HBO Apr. 8th at 9p

The Three Stooges
2012, Comedy, PG
Sean Hayes, Will Sasso.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 8th at 8:30p

The Campaign
2012, Comedy, R
Will Ferrell, Zach Galifianakis.
Premieres on HBO Apr. 13th at 8:30p

American Reunion
2012, Comedy, R
Jason Biggs, Alyson Hannigan.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 13th at 10p

Which Way Is the Front Line from Here? The Life and Time of Tim Hetherington
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on HBO Apr. 18th at 8p

Mary and Martha
2013, Drama, NR
Hilary Swank, Brenda Blethyn.
Premieres on HBO Apr. 20th at 8p

Resident Evil: Retribution
2012, Action, R
Milla Jovovich, Michelle Rodriguez.
Premieres on STARZ! Apr. 20th at 9p

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Steve Carell, Keira Knightley.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 20th at 10p

Ice Age: Continental Drift
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of Ray Romano, John Leguizamo.
Premieres on HBO Apr. 27th at 8p

The Watch
2012, Comedy, R
Ben Stiller, Vince Vaughn.
Premieres on Cinemax Apr. 27th at 10p


----------



## Drucifer

Sinbad
Series Premier
SyFy
8 Jun, 9 PM EDT, Saturday

Debuting at 9PM (ET/PT), the 12-episode Sinbad follows the epic sea journey of the flawed hero Sinbad, played by newcomer Elliot Knight, who embarks on a quest to rid himself of a curse and embrace his destiny, as he is forced to flee from his home town of Basra. On board The Providence, an intriguing band of travelers is thrown together, including taciturn Norwegian sailor Gunnar (Elliot Cowan/Marchlands), agile jewel-thief Rina (Marama Corlett/The Devil's Double), and haughty and aristocratic Nala (Estella Daniels/Thorne). Completing the ship's complement is the odd-ball cook (Junix Inocian/The 51st State) and the cerebral doctor Anwar (Dimitri Leonidas/Grange Hill).​
Primeval: New World
Series Premier
SyFy
8 Jun, 10 PM EDT, Saturday

Following at 10PM (ET/PT) will be Primeval: New World. The 13-episode series will star Niall Matter (Eureka), Sara Canning (The Vampire Diaries) and Danny Rahim (Eastenders) as a team of animal experts and scientists investigating paranormal events, while battling both prehistoric and futuristic creatures. Amanda Tapping, who starred in the Syfy series Sanctuary, is on board to direct several episodes.​


----------



## Drucifer

Copper
Second Season Premier
BBCA
23 Jun, 9 PM EDT, Saturday


----------



## spartanstew

The Killing
Season Premiere
June 2nd
8PM EST
AMC


----------



## Alan Gordon

After All These Years
Movie
Saturday, April 20
Hallmark Movie Channel
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Mr. Hockey: The Gordie Howe Story
Movie
Saturday, May 4
Hallmark Channel
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Ring Of Fire
Movie
Monday, May 27
Lifetime
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

True Blood
Season Premiere
Sunday, June 16
HBO
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

About "Eve of Destruction" on Reelz, the channel's web site and says it will be on at 8 pm Friday, April 12th and Saturday April 13th, not April 15-16.


----------



## coolman302003

Supramom2000 said:


> April 3 *(Unclear on time yet)*
> DTV channel 101 - Audience network
> Rogue
> 
> A Direct TV original series. 10 episodes.


Time will be 9PM ET, and I do not see it on the calender at all yet...


----------



## dpeters11

Mythbusters
Season Premiere
Wednesday, May 1
Discovery
9PM EDT


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> About "Eve of Destruction" on Reelz, the channel's web site and says it will be on at 8 pm Friday, April 12th and Saturday April 13th, not April 15-16.


Correction made.
Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added to the calendar. Sorry for the few that made it late.


----------



## Drucifer

Being Human (British)
Final Season Premier (Only 6 Episodes)
BBCA
8 Jun 2013, Saturday, 9 PM EDT

In the final season of BBC AMERICA's hit original Being Human series, ghost Alex (Kate Bracken) is adjusting to life after death with werewolf Tom (Michael Socha), but vampire Hal (Damien Molony) is in hell. Not because he's chained up like an animal, but because he's desperate to clean up the messy house. When Tom and Alex decide to set him free, Hal's wracked by uncertainty... can he control his bloodlust? Things get complicated with the return of Mr. Rook, the shady figure whose government department protects the world from supernaturals. Having been fired from the café, Hal and Tom find new employment at the Barry Grand Hotel, home to poisonous pensioner Captain Hatch (Phil Davis). Unknown to our trio, his decrepit exterior hides an ancient evil that threatens not only their friendship but also the entire world. Lead writer is Toby Whithouse (Doctor Who, Torchwood) and the fifth season is produced by Polly Buckle. Executive producers are Toby Whithouse, Rob Pursey and Philip Trethowan, Touchpaper Television, and George Ormond for BBC Cymru Wales. Being Human returns Saturday, June 8, 10:00pm ET/PT as part of Supernatural Saturday.​
In the Flesh
Series Premier (Only 3 Episodes)
BBCA
3 Aug 2013, Saturday, 9 PM EDT

In The Flesh is a BBC Drama Production North co-produced by BBC AMERICA. The series follows zombie teenager Kieren Walker (Luke Newberry) and his reintegration back into both the local community and the heart of his family. After his suicide four years ago, his friends and family thought they'd never see Kieren again. But then, shortly after his funeral, thousands rose from the dead; and after months of re-habilitation and medication, the zombies, now known as PDS (Partially Deceased Syndrome) sufferers, are gradually being returned to their homes. When Kieran returns, he is forced to confront his family, the community that rejected him and haunting flashbacks of what he did in his untreated state. Jonny Campbell is director, Ann Harrison-Baxter is producer and Hilary Martin is executive producer. In The Flesh premieres Saturday, August 3, 10:00pm ET/PT as part of Supernatural Saturday.​


----------



## phrelin

Rectify
Series Premier
Sundance
Monday, April 22. 2013 at 9 pm EDT


----------



## phrelin

Nurse Jackie
Season Premier
Showtime
Sunday April 14. 2013, 9 pm EDT

The Borgias
Season Premier
Showtime
Sunday April 14. 2013, 10 pm EDT


----------



## Alan Gordon

2013 MTV Movie Awards
Awards Show
Sunday, April 14
MTV
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

2013 Billboard Music Awards
Awards Show
Sunday, May 19
ABC
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

ACM Presents: Tim McGraw’s Superstar Summer Night
Special
Sunday, May 19
CBS
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Arrested Development
Season Premiere
Sunday, May 26
Netflix
3:01 A.M. EST/PST

The Haves And The Have Nots
Series Premiere
Tuesday, May 28
OWN
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Love Thy Neighbor
Series Premiere
Wednesday, May 29
OWN
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Burn Notice
Season Premiere
Thursday, June 6
USA Network
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Graceland
Series Premiere
Thursday, June 6
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Royal Pains
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 12
USA Network
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Necessary Roughness
Season Premiere
Wednesday, June 12
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Covert Affairs
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 16
USA Network
9:00 P.M. EST/PST

Suits
Season Premiere
Tuesday, July 16
USA Network
10:00 P.M. EST/PST

Teen Choice Awards
Awards Show
Sunday, August 11
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## Alan Gordon

Drucifer said:


> Motives
> Series Premier
> ABC
> 21 May 2013, Tuesday @ 10 PM EDT, Special Airing
> 23 May 2013, Thursday @ 9 PM EDT, Regular Airing


"Motives" is actually premiering on MONDAY, MAY 20 before settling into it's regular Thursday night timeslot on the 23rd, so it should probably be moved on the calendar.

Motive
Series Premiere
Monday, May 20
ABC
9:01 P.M. EST/PST



Drucifer said:


> Sinbad
> Series Premier
> SyFy
> 8 Jun, 9 PM EDT, Saturday


Drucifer appears to be correct here, so the listing of the program on April 12th should probably be moved to June.


----------



## Alan Gordon

So You Think You Can Dance
Season Premiere
Tuesday, May 14
FOX
8:00 P.M. EST/PST

Toxic Office: Does Someone Have to Go?
Series Premiere
Thursday, May 23
FOX
9:00 P.M. EST/PST


----------



## phrelin

Franklin & Bash
Season Premiere
TNT
Wednesday, June 19, at 9 pm eastern

Rizzoli & Isles
Season Premiere
TNT
Tuesday, June 25, at 9 pm eastern

Perception
Season Premiere
TNT
Tuesday, June 25, at 10 pm eastern

Cold Justice
Series Premiere
TNT
Tuesday, Sept. 3, at 10 pm eastern


----------



## D_Thomas

The Big C: Hereafter
Season Premiere
Showtime
Monday, April 29, 10:00 PM ET

Note: possible name change in guide and series link


----------



## phrelin

The Glades
Season Premier
A&E
Monday, May 27, 2013 9 pm EDT

Longmire
Season Premier
A&E
Monday, May 27, 2013 10 pm EDT


----------



## phrelin

The Bletchley Circle
Series Premiere
PBS
Sunday, April 21,2013, 10 pm EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

As of today we do not have a TV shows calendar but I will leave this thread open if you all find it convenient to look through and find shows. Thank you all for the updates, it's been a fun project. Maybe it will be back in the future but for now it's on hold.


----------



## trh

Hurry back! 

I relied on that calendar to ensure I was capturing all the new shows coming on (or back on).


----------



## Supramom2000

trh said:


> Hurry back!
> 
> I relied on that calendar to ensure I was capturing all the new shows coming on (or back on).


Me too!!


----------



## armophob

Scott Kocourek said:


> As of today we do not have a TV shows calendar but I will leave this thread open if you all find it convenient to look through and find shows. Thank you all for the updates, it's been a fun project. Maybe it will be back in the future but for now it's on hold.


Do you still have access to the old site to get screen shots of Apr-Jun for now? I should have thought of that b4 the migration.


----------



## armophob

Maybe we can start a running thread with an editable excel calendar attachment for each month for now?


----------



## spartanstew

Well, I can certainly have my own excel calendar, it was the emailed reminders that I used the most.


----------



## phrelin

Groan. I need that calendar. Also, did we have to take the smilie page down?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I don't have access to the old calendar right now but I may be able to get a snapshot in the future. I'll see what can be done.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Good news! http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar/2-tv-show-premiers/04-2013

Give me some time and I promise I'll get it back up to speed.


----------



## Steve

Scott Kocourek said:


> Good news! http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar/2-tv-show-premiers/04-2013
> 
> Give me some time and I promise I'll get it back up to speed.


Scott, when I click the link above, says I'm not authorized to view it. TIA.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Scott, when I click the link above, says I'm not authorized to view it. TIA.


Same issue with me. Figured it's in some work area that Scott is working on.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Click on the Calendar tab at the top of the screen and see if the option for TV Shows is there for you guys.


----------



## Chris Blount

Sixto said:


> Same issue with me. Figured it's in some work area that Scott is working on.


This should be fixed now


----------



## Sixto

Chris Blount said:


> This should be fixed now


Yep, cool, see it now.


----------



## armophob

ye



Scott Kocourek said:


> Click on the Calendar tab at the top of the screen and see if the option for TV Shows is there for you guys.


yep, there it is.
Is populating it going to be like the other?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'll have to set aside some time to getting it back, it will not be automatic so I'll be doing it show by show.


----------



## FYRPLG

keep up the good work. wow on new face of the forum.


----------



## Steve

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'll have to set aside some time to getting it back, it will not be automatic so I'll be doing it show by show.


Like Wikipedia, why not give all members the ability to add "new show events" to the calendar? Then anyone with info can input it directly, or correct mistaken entries, instead of having to bother Scott all the time. Just a thought.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Wow Scott, sounds like you have your hands full on that. Good luck and thanks in advance.


----------



## armophob

Steve said:


> Like Wikipedia, why not give all members the ability to add "new show events" to the calendar? Then anyone with info can input it directly, or correct mistaken entries, instead of having to bother Scott all the time. Just a thought.


I was going to even suggest that for the old site to take the load off Scott. Maybe just a set group of people would have access to avoid the obvious netharious interwebnet spamming and such. Keep the reminders open for entries, and said individuals can post update place markers.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

We will see how it works, a couple have offered to help post to the calendar be we haven't decided what to do at this point yet. Most likely I will need some backup.


----------



## spartanstew

Scott, do you think that Calendar will be able to send out advanced reminders?


----------



## Laxguy

I see the calendar fine, though not a lot of content! !rolling 
:eek2: :hair: :nono2: !

(And the emoticons have been augmented since I last looked.) :righton: 

A link on the discussion page would be very welcome, unless the tab is restored....

Overall, a super job in a huge migration......


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'll have to set aside some time to getting it back, it will not be automatic so I'll be doing it show by show.


There is no way around it. You can't import or export a vB calendar.


----------



## Drucifer

spartanstew said:


> Scott, do you think that Calendar will be able to send out advanced reminders?


Yes, I was using three days because that was the max, but I would prefer at least 10 ten days.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I put a test on the Calendar for today and next week Tuesday, the one for today shows up on the forums page on the right hand side.

I can't see a way to subscribe to an individual show and get a reminder, that doesn't mean it's not there but I don't see it.


----------



## Steve

Scott Kocourek said:


> I put a test on the Calendar for today and next week Tuesday, the one for today shows up on the forums page on the right hand side.
> 
> I can't see a way to subscribe to an individual show and get a reminder, that doesn't mean it's not there but I don't see it.


I did get a message that "test 2" was added to the calendar. The message notifications are subtle, though. If I"m not looking at the top of the page, I hardly notice they're there. Guess I need to follow it as "instant", instead of "when I'm not on-line".


----------



## armophob

In the meantime, I went back as far as page 38 of the reminders and made this word file.
Feel free to edit it and then reattach it.
For Scott's sake, I would suggest still posting your additions here as well.


update:
New file located in post #834


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> I put a test on the Calendar for today and next week Tuesday, the one for today shows up on the forums page on the right hand side.
> 
> I can't see a way to subscribe to an individual show and get a reminder, that doesn't mean it's not there but I don't see it.


I was able to subscribe to the New TV Reminder Calendar, but so far there doesn't seem to be a way a to subscribe to individual events.


----------



## armophob

Why Stop Now ?
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Jesse Eisenberg, Melissa Leo.
Premieres May 1st at 2:30p On Showtime

Manhunt
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres May 1st at 8p On HBO

Inhuman Resources
2012, Horror, R
Nicholas Hope, Kelly Paterniti.
Premieres May 2nd at 1:50a On Cinemax

The Lucky One
2012, Drama, PG-13
Zac Efron, Taylor Schilling.
Premieres May 2nd at 8:45a On Cinemax

Hidden Treasures
2013, Adult, NR
Premieres May 3rd at 11:35p On Cinemax

John Carter
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Taylor Kitsch, Lynn Collins.
Premieres May 3rd at 5:30a On Encore

The Five-Year Engagement
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Jason Segel, Emily Blunt.
Premieres May 4th at 4:30p On Cinemax

Savages
2012, Crime Drama, NR
Taylor Kitsch, Blake Lively.
Premieres May 4th at 10p On Cinemax

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
2012, Action, R
Benjamin Walker, Dominic Cooper.
Premieres May 4th at 8p On HBO

El ******
2012, Action, R
Scott Adkins, Christian Slater.
Premieres May 4th at 1a On HBO

Looper
2012, Science Fiction, R
Bruce Willis, Joseph Gordon-Levitt.
Premieres May 4th at 9p On STARZ!

For a Good Time, Call...
2012, Comedy, R
Ari Graynor, Lauren Anne Miller.
Premieres May 5th at 10p On Cinemax

Underworld: Awakening
2012, Horror, R
Kate Beckinsale, Stephen Rea.
Premieres May 5th at 1p On Encore

Dragon Eyes
2012, Action, R
Jean-Claude Van Damme, Peter Weller.
Premieres May 6th at 4:25a On HBO

The Coexist Comedy Tour
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres May 6th at 11:30a On STARZ!

That 's What She Said
2012, Comedy, R
Anne Heche, Marcia DeBonis.
Premieres May 7th at 7:45p On Showtime

Dawn Rider
2012, Western, R
Donald Sutherland, Christian Slater.
Premieres May 9th at 3:30p On Showtime

Chernobyl Diaries
2012, Horror, R
Ingrid Bolsx Berdal, Jonathan Sadowski.
Premieres May 9th at 8p On HBO

The Vow
2012, Romance, PG-13
Rachel McAdams, Channing Tatum.
Premieres May 10th at 8:45a On Encore

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of Ben Stiller, Chris Rock.
Premieres May 11th at 8p On HBO

The Apparition
2012, Horror, PG-13
Ashley Greene, Sebastian Stan.
Premieres May 11th at 10p On Cinemax

Beasts of the Southern Wild
2012, Drama, PG-13
Quvenzhané Wallis, Dwight Henry.
Premieres May 12th at 6:10a On Cinemax

Broken Kingdom
2012, Drama, NR
Rachael Leigh Cook, Daniel Gillies.
Premieres May 15th at 8p On Showtime

Moonrise Kingdom
2012, Drama, PG-13
Bruce Willis, Edward Norton.
Premieres May 18th at 7:15p On HBO

Brave
2012, Adventure, PG
Voices of Kelly Macdonald, Emma Thompson.
Premieres May 18th at 8p On STARZ!

Battleship
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgerd.
Premieres May 18th at 10p On Cinemax

Inside Out: The People's Art Project
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres May 20th at 9p On HBO

People Like Us
2012, Drama, PG-13
Chris Pine, Elizabeth Banks.
Premieres May 20th at 8p On Showtime

THE BIG C: HEREAFTER
May 20th at 10 p.m. on SHOWTIME

Officer Down
2013, Crime Drama, R
Stephen Dorff, James Woods.
Premieres May 23rd at 2:35a On STARZ!

Practical Magic
1998, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Sandra Bullock, Nicole Kidman.
Premieres May 23rd at 4:20p On STARZ!

Does Someone Have to Go
May 23rd at 8 p.m. on FOX

Magic Mike
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Channing Tatum, Alex Pettyfer.
Premieres May 25th at 8p On HBO

Behind the Candelabra
2013, Docudrama
Michael Douglas, Matt Damon.
Premieres May 26th at 9p On HBO

Chimpanzee
2012, Documentary, G
Narrated by Tim Allen.
Premieres May 26th at 8:15a On STARZ!

National Memorial Day Concert 2013
May 26th at 8 p.m. on PBS

Richard Pryor : Omit the Logic
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres May 31st at 8p On Showtime

*updated word file* - moved to post 836


----------



## Drucifer

A TV Calendar even without reminders would still be handy.


----------



## armophob

*The Newsroom: the second season *
*will debut on Sunday, July **14 at 10/9c on HBO*

*updated word file*
****new file in post 842****


----------



## armophob

I will keep updating the word file with any updates that get posted here until the calendar is back up and running


----------



## armophob

I am not saying that no one visits anymore, but a note every now and then would be nice.
But I get it if you are to busy and everything....


----------



## phrelin

Family Tools
Series Premiere
ABC
Wednesday, May 1, 2013 at 8:30 pm Eastern


Good visiting with you, armophob. I do check here, just haven't said much.

I find your Word list handy, so your work is appreciated. :righton:

Of course having calendar format would be a nice touch also.


----------



## Supramom2000

Armophob - I come here every day. I printed out your list and have it next to my remote. So I totally appreciate the work you went to!!!

Thank you! :balloons: :goodjob:


----------



## trh

As with the previous setup, I stop by here on a regular basis to check the schedules. So I also appreciate the void you're filling.


----------



## armophob

Great!!
There was a lag in posts and I was beginning to think the calendar idea was fading.

*updated word file in post #847*


----------



## John_E

Long time lurker here and so glad the new forum is up and running. Thanks to all involved!


----------



## lyradd

Didn't see these in the Word file:

Monumental Mysteries
Series Premier
May 9, 6pm, Travel Channel

Breaking Amish: Brave New World (New Title)
Series Premier
May 12, 7pm, TLC

Ultimate Survival Alaska
Series Premier
May 12, 7pm, NGC

Life Below Zero
Series Premier
May 19, 10pm, NGC

You can remove the May 20 listing for The Big C: Hereafter since it's already aired.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Tenth season of Mythbusters starts tonight, Discovery Channel 278.

Theres also another episode on tonight labeled "Mythbusters: Blast From the Past" that my series link didn't pick up, not sure if its new though.


----------



## armophob

TheRatPatrol said:


> Tenth season of Mythbusters starts tonight, Discovery Channel 278.
> 
> Theres also another episode on tonight labeled "Mythbusters: Blast From the Past" that my series link didn't pick up, not sure if its new though.


Good update for the calendar updates.
It is already on the word doc.


----------



## armophob

lyradd said:


> You can remove the May 20 listing for The Big C: Hereafter since it's already aired.


I added those to the running doc.

I am not going to delete anything unless it is not accurate. Unless there is a good reason? It is a small data base and it could go for a long time and use very little room.
I am deleting my previous entries when I attach the new one for every edit to save server space.
But it is a word file and you can edit it at your will.

Keep the entries coming though, I hope everyone who kept up still will.

*updated word file in post #850*


----------



## webby_s

Keep up the good work armophob. Thanks I also like the calender option so I hope we see a return.


----------



## Supramom2000

I didn't see Rookie Blue on the list.

Returns Thursday, 23 MAY on ABC. Not sure of the time yet.


----------



## armophob

Added

*updated word file in post #856*


----------



## Holydoc

armophob said:


> Added
> 
> *updated word file*


Armophob,

You have Perception and Rizzoli and Isles on both the 18th and the 25th. Also it appears you are missing

June
02 June The Next Food Network Star
04 June America has Talent
20 June Wilfred
23 June Copper
24 June Under the Dome
30 June Dexter

I hope this helps some.


----------



## phrelin

Family Tree
(Sitcom) Series Premier
HBO
Sunday May 14 10 pm


----------



## armophob

I got them from Drucifer and phrelin from posts;
#3108486 and #3118917
If someone can confirm the true date I will delete the other.

Do you have times and channels for your list?



Holydoc said:


> Armophob,
> 
> You have Perception and Rizzoli and Isles on both the 18th and the 25th. Also it appears you are missing
> 
> June
> 02 June The Next Food Network Star
> 04 June America has Talent
> 20 June Wilfred
> 23 June Copper
> 24 June Under the Dome
> 30 June Dexter
> 
> I hope this helps some.


----------



## phrelin

Here's screen shots from TNT's web site which is the best source I can think of and it's showing June 25 for both:


----------



## armophob

Thanks



phrelin said:


> Here's screen shots from TNT's web site which is the best source I can think of and it's showing June 25 for both:
> 
> ​


----------



## armophob

updated calendar in post #857


----------



## armophob

Touchback
2011, Drama, PG-13
Brian Presley, Kurt Russell.
Premieres June 1st at 5:50p on Encore

Trouble With the Curve
2012, Drama, PG-13
Clint Eastwood, Amy Adams.
Premieres June 1st at 8p on HBO

The Campaign
2012, Comedy, R
Will Ferrell, Zach Galifianakis.
Premieres June 1st at 10p on Cinemax

Liberal Arts
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Josh Radnor, Elizabeth Olsen.
June 2nd at 2:25p on Showtime

THE KILLING
Premieres June 2nd at 8 pm on AMC

FOOD NETWORK STAR
Premieres June 2nd at 9 pm on FOOD

Mistresses
June 3rd at 10:01 p.m. on ABC

AMERICAN TEENAGER
Premieres June 3rd at 8 pm on ABCF

THE FOSTERS
Premieres June 3rd at 9 pm on ABCF

MISTRESSES
Premieres June 3rd at 10:01 pm on ABC

Killer Joe
2011, Crime Drama, NR
Matthew McConaughey, Emile Hirsch.
Premieres June 3rd at 10p on Cinemax

AMERICA’S GOT TALENT
Premieres June 4th at 9:01 pm on NBC

THE HERO
Premieres June 6th at 8 pm on TNT

BURN NOTICE
Premieres June 6th at 9 pm on USA

Graceland
June 6th at 10:01 p.m. on USA

Thunderstruck
2012, Comedy, PG
Kevin Durant, Taylor Gray.
Premieres June 7th at 11:45a on HBO

Dark Shadows
2012, Comedy, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Michelle Pfeiffer.
Premieres June 8th at 8p on HBO

Premium Rush
2012, Action, PG-13
Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Michael Shannon.
Premieres June 8th at 9p on STARZ!

Snow White and theHuntsman
2012, Fantasy, NR
Kristen Stewart, Charlize Theron.
Premieres June 8th at 10p on Cinemax

King & Maxwell
June 10th at 10 p.m. on TNT

Whodunnit?
June 23rd at 9 p.m. on ABC

FALLING SKIES
Premieres June 9th at 9 pm on TNT

Pussy Riot - A Punk Prayer
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres June 10th at 9p on HBO

MAJOR CRIMES
Premieres June 10th at 9 pm on TNT

PRETTY LITTLE LIARS
Premieres June 11th at 8 pm on ABCF

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
2011, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Judi Dench, Maggie Smith.
Premieres June 11th at 8p on Cinemax

Knuckleball!
2012, Documentary, NR
June 12th at 7:25p on Showtime

ROYAL PAINS
Premieres June 12th at 9 pm on USA

NECESSARY ROUGHNESS
Premieres June 12th at 10 pm on USA

DIG WARS
Premieres June 12th at 10 pm on TRAV

The Forger
2012, Drama, PG-13
Josh Hutcherson, Hayden Panettiere.
June13th at 5:30a on Showtime

Rock ’n’ Roll Exposed: The Photography of Bob Gruen
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres June 13th at 7p on Showtime

The Forger
2012, Drama, PG-13
Josh Hutcherson, Hayden Panettiere.
June13th at 5:30a on Showtime

Gone
2012, Suspense, PG-13
Amanda Seyfried, Daniel Sunjata.
Premieres June 14th at 9p on Showtime

MAGIC CITY
Premieres June 14th at 9 pm on STZe

The Magic of Belle Isle
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG
Morgan Freeman, Virginia Madsen.
Premieres June 14th at 9a on Showtime

The Dark Knight Rises
2012, Action, PG-13
Christian Bale, Anne Hathaway.
Premieres June 15th at 8p on HBO

Cleanskin
2012, Suspense, NR
Sean Bean, Abhin Galeya.
Premieres June 16th at 4:30a on HBO

MASTERPIECE MYSTERY!
Premieres June 16th at 9 pm on PBS

TRUE BLOOD
Premieres June 16th at 9 pm on HBO

Love , Marilyn
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres June 17th at 9p on HBO

WHAT’S IN THE BARN?
Premieres June 18th at 10:30pm on VEL

FRANKLIN & BASH
Premieres June 19th at 9 pm on TNT

About Cherry
2012, Drama, NR
Ashley Hinshaw, Lili Taylor.
Premieres June 20th at 9p on Showtime

WILFRED
Premieres June 20th at 10 pm on FX

Lola Versus
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Greta Gerwig, Joel Kinnaman.
Premieres June 22nd at 4:05a on HBO

Pitch Perfect
2012, Musical Comedy, PG-13
Anna Kendrick, Skylar Astin.
Premieres June 22nd at 8p on HBO

Rock of Ages
2012, Musical, PG-13
Julianne Hough, Diego Boneta.
Premieres June 22nd at 10p on Cinemax

CROSSING LINES
Premieres June 23rd at 9 pm on NBC

DEVIOUS MAIDS
Premieres June 23rd at 10 pm on LIFE

Miss You Can Do It
2012, Docudrama, NR
Premieres June 24th at 9p on HBO

POV
Premieres June 24th at 10 pm on PBS

UNDER THE DOME
Premieres June 24th at 10 pm on CBS

PERCEPTION
Premieres June 25th at 10 pm on TNT

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Steve Carell, Keira Knightley.
Premieres June 26th at 7:30p on HBO

big brother
Premieres June 26th at 9:01 pm on CBS

The Watch
2012, Comedy, R
Ben Stiller, Vince Vaughn.
Premieres June 29th at 8p on HBO

Lawless
2012, Crime Drama, R
Shia LaBeouf, Tom Hardy.
Premieres June 29th at 9p on Showtime

DEXTER
Premieres June 30th at 9 pm on SHOe

Updated Calendar in post #860


----------



## phrelin

The Goodwin Games
(Sitcom) Series Premier
Fox
Monday May 20 8:30 pm

Master Chef
Series Premier
Fox
Wednesday May 22 8:00 pm

Save Me
(Sitcom) Series Premier
NBC
Thursday May 23 8:00 pm (two episodes)

Showville
Series Premier
AMC
Thursday May 23 9:00 pm

Brooklyn D.A.
Series Premier
CBS
Tuesday May 28 10:00 pm


----------



## Drucifer

Why is the new TV Reminder Calendar still empty?


----------



## armophob

updated calendar doc in post #861


----------



## armophob

In the Flesh
replay of the 3 episode Miniseries
BBCA starting Jun 6 at 10pm

updated calendar in post #862


----------



## armophob

Zero Hour
Last 10 episodes
Starts at 8pm June 15th on ABC

updated calendar doc in post #863


----------



## armophob

Ray Donovan
Season Premier
Showtime Jun 30 at 10pm

Nurse Jackie
Season Premier
Showtime Jun16 ay 9pm

updated calendar doc in post #865


----------



## toobs

Does anyone knows when is Top Gear coming back on BBCA?


----------



## armophob

Gideon's Army
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO* July 1st at 9p

The Pirates ! Band of Misfits
2012, Adventure, PG
Voices of Hugh Grant, Martin Freeman.
Premieres on *Encore *July 3rd at 4:30p

The Sessions
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
John Hawkes, Helen Hunt.
Premieres on *Cinemax *July 4th at 10p

Won't Back Down
2012, Drama, PG
Maggie Gyllenhaal, Viola Davis.
Premieres on *HBO* July 4th at 2:30p

Criminal Desires
2013, Adult, NR
Premieres on *Cinemax *July 4th at 12:50a

Rust and Bone
2012, Drama, R
Marion Cotillard, Matthias Schoenaerts.
Premieres on *STARZ! *July 5th at 3:50a

That 's My Boy
2012, Comedy, R
Adam Sandler, Andy Samberg.
Premieres on *Encore *July 5th at 9:40p

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days
2012, Comedy, PG
Zachary Gordon, Robert Capron.
Premieres on *HBO* July 6th at 8p

Gasland Part II
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO* July 8th at 9p

21 Jump Street
2012, Comedy, R
Jonah Hill, Channing Tatum.
Premieres on *Encore *July 8th at 8p

Camp
Rachel Griffiths, Nikolai Nikolaeff,
Rodger Corser, Thom Green and Lily Sullivan
July 10th on *NBC* at 10 p.m.

Ice Age: Continental Drift
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of Ray Romano, John Leguizamo.
Premieres on *Cinemax *July 10th at 7:10a

Ted
2012, Comedy, R
Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis.
Premieres on *HBO* July 13th at 8p

Celeste and Jesse Forever
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Rashida Jones, Andy Samberg.
Premieres on *STARZ! *July 13th at 9p

The Man With the Iron Fists
2012, NR
RZA, Russell Crowe.
Premieres on *Cinemax *July 13th at 10p

Stash House
2012, Suspense, R
Dolph Lundgren, Briana Evigan.
Premieres on *HBO* July 14th at 2a

The Crash Reel
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO* July 15th at 9p

Deal With It
Howie Mandel
July 17th on *TBS* at 10 p.m.

Stars in Shorts
2012, Comedy, NR
Lily Tomlin, Colin Firth.
Premieres on *STARZ! *July 18th at Noon

Concrete Blondes
2012, Suspense, NR
Diora Baird, Samaire Armstrong.
Premieres on *Showtime *July 19th at 1:30a

Ruby Sparks
2012, Romance, R
Paul Dano, Zoe Kazan.
Premieres on *HBO* July 19th at 4:25a

Save the Date
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Lizzy Caplan, Alison Brie.
Premieres on *Showtime *July 20th at 8p

The Bourne Legacy
2012, Action, PG-13
Jeremy Renner, Rachel Weisz.
Premieres on *HBO* July 20th at 8p

Here Comes the Boom
2012, Comedy, PG
Kevin James, Salma Hayek.
Premieres on *STARZ! *July 20th at 9p

Prometheus
2012, Science Fiction, R
Noomi Rapace, Michael Fassbender.
Premieres on *Cinemax *July 20th at 10p

Savages
2012, Crime Drama, R
Taylor Kitsch, Blake Lively.
Premieres on *HBO* July 27th at 8p

First Comes Love
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO* July 29th at 9p

updated calendar in post #874


----------



## Supramom2000

Thanks Armophob!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## armophob

Your welcome.
There is really no more effort then when I would post to the thread.
I have noticed that contributions to the thread have dropped considerably, but that could be this time of the viewing year.



Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks Armophob!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Drucifer

Since the move to this software, I have yet to see anything in the TV Reminder Calendar.


----------



## armophob

Yes, the calendar is not working yet. The word doc I am keeping up with is a crutch until it can be addressed.


Drucifer said:


> Since the move to this software, I have yet to see anything in the TV Reminder Calendar.


----------



## toobs

Could we setup a calendar on Google?


----------



## toobs

toobs said:


> Does anyone knows when is Top Gear coming back on BBCA?


Season 20 starts on July 8th.


----------



## armophob

vesmax said:


> The travel
> Series Premier
> CBS
> 4-1-11 7pm/8pm?


April 1st 2011?


----------



## Supramom2000

Just saw the remaining episodes of Do No Harm are being burned off starting Saturday July 6.


----------



## armophob

I just noticed my dvr picked up a new episode on the 29th of June.
But I added it for the 6th of July.



Supramom2000 said:


> Just saw the remaining episodes of Do No Harm are being burned off starting


I also cut off anything before June on the list to cut down on scrolling.

updated calendar in post #877


----------



## Steve

I'm not a _Rizzoli and Isles_ fan myself, but those who are might be interested in _King_, a Canadian series premiering tonight on Reelz.

_"The show's creators [...] appear to be trying for something that has the breezy jokiness of the summer crime dramas on TNT and USA but with a little more substance and grit. They make a good-faith effort to avoid one-dimensional characters and pat, sentimental conclusions, and "King" is slightly wittier and more interesting than shows like "White Collar" or "Rizzoli & Isles." That isn't saying a whole lot, though, and the final result is just about as formulaic as those American counterparts._ *[more]*"


----------



## armophob

It would make it easier on me to add it to calendar if you could keep it in the old format. I took a clip from the link.



Steve said:


> I'm not a _Rizzoli and Isles_ fan myself, but those who are might be interested in _King_, a Canadian series premiering tonight on Reelz.
> 
> _"The show's creators [...] appear to be trying for something that has the breezy jokiness of the summer crime dramas on TNT and USA but with a little more substance and grit. They make a good-faith effort to avoid one-dimensional characters and pat, sentimental conclusions, and "King" is slightly wittier and more interesting than shows like "White Collar" or "Rizzoli & Isles." That isn't saying a whole lot, though, and the final result is just about as formulaic as those American counterparts._ *[more]*"


----------



## armophob

The Bridge
Premieres Wed. July 10 at 10P on* FX‎*

updated calendar in post #886


----------



## Steve

armophob said:


> It would make it easier on me to add it to calendar if you could keep it in the old format. I took a clip from the link.


My Bad. Should probably have posted the description in TV Show Talk as well.


----------



## armophob

No problem,
I can't keep up with everything, so if something gets posted outside of this thread I will try to keep up.
But if anyone sees something please put a post here to add.

One day I hope we have the calendar back.


Steve said:


> My Bad. Should probably have posted the description in TV Show Talk as well.


----------



## priestmill

Examples: 

Post 874 "Saturday July 6."

Post 878 "Tv Talk Show"

These high-lighted live links redirect to ebay, is this normal?


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, it's normal. It's called VigLink.


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> Yes, it's normal. It's called VigLink.


If you join the DBSTalk Club, that goes away. You can do so here.


----------



## spartanstew

DBSTalk Club certainly has benefits, but the elimination of VigLink's is not one of them.


----------



## priestmill

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Supramom2000

I just saw a preview for a new show on Reelz - channel 238 called Cracked. It premiers 30 Aug. Searching in the Smart Search did not bring it up.

http://scryptyd.wordpress.com/2013/03/29/reelz-gets-cracked/

However, searching Reelz website did not show the program at all.


----------



## armophob

*MOVIES*

Beasts of the Southern Wild
2012, Drama, PG-13
Quvenzhané Wallis, Dwight Henry.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 1st at 6:15p

Inhuman Resources
2012, Horror, R
Nicholas Hope, Kelly Paterniti.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 2nd at 1a

Moonrise Kingdom
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Bruce Willis, Edward Norton.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 2nd at 11a

The Odd Life of Timothy Green
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG
Jennifer Garner, Joel Edgerton.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 3rd at 9p

Rise of the Guardians
2012, Adventure, PG
Voices of Chris Pine, Alec Baldwin.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 3rd at 8p

Chasing Mavericks
2012, Drama, PG
Gerard Butler, Jonny Weston.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 3rd at 10p

For a Good Time, Call...
2012, Comedy, R
Ari Graynor, Lauren Anne Miller.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 4th at 12:55a

Carnal Awakening
2013, Adult, NR
Reena Sky, Kevin Patrick.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 4th at 11:40p

Casting By
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 5th at 9p

The Apparition
2012, Horror, PG-13
Ashley Greene, Sebastian Stan.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 7th at 9a

Down the Shore
2011, Drama, R
James Gandolfini, Famke Janssen.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 9th at 7:10a

Taken 2
2012, Action, PG-13
Liam Neeson, Maggie Grace.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 9th at 8:30p

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of Ben Stiller, Chris Rock.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 9th at 7a

Clear History
2013, ComedyLarry David, Bill Hader.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 10th at 9p

Frankenweenie
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of Catherine O'Hara, Martin Short.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 16th at 9p

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
2012, Action, R
Benjamin Walker, Dominic Cooper.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 16th at 8:15p

Anna Karenina
2012, Romance, R
Keira Knightley, Aaron Taylor-Johnson.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 17th at 7:30p

The Other Son
2012, Drama, PG-13
Emmanuelle Devos, Pascal Elbé.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 23rd at 5:45a

Pawn
2013, Suspense, R
Forest Whitaker, Michael Chiklis.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 23rd at 12:20a

Life of Pi
2012, Adventure, PG
Suraj Sharma, Irrfan Khan.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 24th at 8p

Magic Mike
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Channing Tatum, Alex Pettyfer.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Aug. 24th at 10p

Glickman
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 26th at 9p

Smashed
2012, Drama, R
Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Aaron Paul.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Aug. 30th at 9p

Les Misérables
2012, Musical, PG-13
Hugh Jackman, Russell Crowe.
Premieres on *HBO *Aug. 31st at 8p

*DOGTV *
Free Trial on Directv
August 1-14 on Channel 354

*Season Premieres*

AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL
Aug. 2nd at 8 pm on *CW*

RIDE-ICULOUS
Aug. 4th at 8:30 pm on *TRAV*

THE SHED
Aug. 4th at 10 pm on *FOOD*

WORDGIRL
Aug. 5th at 4:30 pm on *PBS*

HOT LISTINGS MIAMI
Aug. 6th at 9 pm on *STYLE*

Broadchurch
August 7th at 10pm ET on *BBCA*

STRIKE BACK
Aug. 9th at 10 pm on *MAX*

BREAKING BAD
Aug. 10th at 10 pm on *AMC*

The White Queen
Aug. 10 at 8pm on *STARZ*

HELL ON WHEELS
Aug. 10th at 9 pm on *AMC*

CUTTHROAT KITCHEN
Aug. 11th at 10 pm on *FOOD*

LOW WINTER SUN
Aug. 11th at 10:04 pm on *AMC*

TALKING BAD
Aug. 11th at 11 pm on *AMC*

HOTEL IMPOSSIBLE
Aug. 12th at 10 pm on *TRAV*

FACE OFF
Aug. 13th at 9 pm on *SYFY*

HEROES OF COSPLAY
Aug. 13th at 10:30 pm on *SYFY*

GET TRUCKED
Aug. 15th at 9 pm on *COOK*

MYSTERIES AT THE MUSEUM
Aug. 15th at 9 pm on *TRAV*

OWNER'S MANUAL
Aug. 15th at 10 pm on *AMC*

THE PITCH
Aug. 15th at 11 pm on *AMC*

GHOST ADVENTURES
Aug. 16th at 9 pm on *TRAV*

THE GREAT FOOD TRUCK RACE
Aug. 18th at 9 pm on *FOOD*

THE LIFE OF MUHAMMAD
Aug. 20th at 8 pm on *PBS*

SURVIVING EVIL
Aug. 28th at 10 pm on *ID*

UPDATED CALENDAR in post #889


----------



## armophob

The Chase
Aug 6th on *GSN *


----------



## armophob

*Season Premieres*

Cold Justice
Sep. 3rd at 10 pm on *TNT*

20/20
Sep. 6th at 10:01 pm on *ABC*

BOARDWALK EMPIRE
Sep. 8th at 9 pm on *HBO*

SONS OF ANARCHY
Sep. 10th at 10 pm on *FX*

THE X FACTOR
Sep. 11th at 8 pm on *FOX*

DANCING WITH
THE STARS
Sep. 16th at 8 pm on *ABC*

Sleepy Hollow
Sep. 16th at 9 p.m. on *FOX*

DADS
Sep. 17th at 8 pm on *FOX*

NEW GIRL
Sep. 17th at 9 pm on *FOX*

SURVIVOR
Sep. 18th at 8 pm on *CBS*

SHARK TANK
Sep. 20th at 9 pm on *ABC*

THE VOICE
Sep. 23rd at 8 pm on *NBC*

2 BROKE GIRLS
Sep. 23rd at 9 pm on *CBS*

HOSTAGES
Sep. 23rd at 10 pm on *CBS*

THE BLACKLIST
Sep. 23rd at 10 pm on *NBC*

CASTLE
Sep. 23rd at 10:01 pm on *ABC*

NCIS
Sep. 24th at 8 pm on *CBS*

NCIS: LOS ANGELES
Sep. 24th at 9 pm on *CBS*

PERSON OF INTEREST
Sep. 24th at 10 pm on *CBS*

CHICAGO FIRE
Sep. 24th at 10:01 pm on *NBC*

REVOLUTION
Sep. 25th at 8 pm on *NBC*

BACK IN THE GAME
Sep. 25th at 8:30 pm on *ABC*

CRIMINAL MINDS
Sep. 25th at 9 pm on *CBS*

LAW & ORDER:
SPECIAL VICTIMS UNIT
Sep. 25th at 9 pm on *NBC*

MODERN FAMILY
Sep. 25th at 9 pm on *ABC*

CSI: CRIME SCENE
INVESTIGATION
Sep. 25th at 10 pm on *CBS*

THE BIG BANG THEORY
Sep. 26th at 8 pm on *CBS*

PARKS AND RECREATION
Sep. 26th at 8 pm on *NBC*

THE MICHAEL J. FOX SHOW
Sep. 26th at 9 pm on *NBC*

GREY'S ANATOMY
Sep. 26th at 9 pm on *ABC*

GLEE
Sep. 26th at 9 pm on *FOX*

THE CRAZY ONES
Sep. 26th at 9:01 pm on *CBS*

PARENTHOOD
Sep. 26th at 10 pm on *NBC*

ELEMENTARY
Sep. 26th at 10:01 pm on *CBS*

UNDERCOVER BOSS
Sep. 27th at 8 pm on *CBS*

HAWAII FIVE-0
Sep. 27th at 9 pm on *CBS*

BLUE BLOODS
Sep. 27th at 10 pm on *CBS*

60 MINUTES
Sep. 29th at 7 pm on *CBS*

THE AMAZING RACE
Sep. 29th at 8 pm on *CBS*

ONCE UPON A TIME
Sep. 29th at 8 pm on *ABC*

THE SIMPSONS
Sep. 29th at 8 pm on *FOX*

GOOD WIFE
Sep. 29th at 9 pm on *CBS*

REVENGE
Sep. 29th at 9 pm on *ABC*

THE MENTALIST
Sep. 29th at 10 pm on *CBS*

BETRAYAL
Sep. 29th at 10:01 pm on *ABC*

WE ARE MEN
Sep. 30th at 8:30 pm on *CBS*


----------



## armophob

Movie Premieres

A Deeper Shade of Blue
2011, NR
Premieres on *STARZ! *Sep. 2nd at 5:45a

Hyde Park on Hudson
2012, Historical Drama, R
Bill Murray, Laura Linney.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep.2nd at 1:20p

How High
2001, Comedy, R
Method Man, Redman.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 3rd at 4:25a

Elliot Loves
2012, Comedy, NR
Elena Goode, Erin Fogel.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep. 3rd at 3:40a

The Sessions
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
John Hawkes, Helen Hunt.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 3rd at 12:40a

Hope Springs
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Meryl Streep, Tommy Lee Jones.
Premieres on *Encore* Sep. 4th at 4:35a

Trouble With the Curve
2012, Drama, PG-13
Clint Eastwood, Amy Adams.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep. 5th at 2:20a

Generation P
2011, Comedy-Drama, NR
Vladimir Epifancev, Mikhail Efremov.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Sep. 5th at 7:30a

Zero Dark Thirty
2012, Docudrama, R
Jessica Chastain, Jason Clarke.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Sep. 6th at 9p

The Double
2011, Action, PG-13
Richard Gere, Topher Grace.
On *Showtime* Sep. 6th at 7:50p

Argo
2012, Historical Drama, R
Ben Affleck, Bryan Cranston.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 7th at 8p

The Dark Knight Rises
2012, Action, PG-13
Christian Bale, Anne Hathaway.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep. 7th at 10p

The Super Sex Program
2013, Adult, NR
Mary Carey, Jazy Berlin.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep.7th at12:20a

Total Recall
2012, Science Fiction, PG-13
Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale.
Premieres on *Encore* Sep. 8th at 1:15p

In Their Skin
2012, Suspense, NR
Selma Blair, Joshua Close.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep. 10th at 10p

VHS
2012, Horror, R
Calvin Reeder, Lane Hughes.
On *Showtime* Sep. 11th at 3:30a

Thunderstruck
2012, Comedy, PG
Kevin Durant, Taylor Gray.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep.11th at7:05a

Fame High
2012, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *Showtime* Sep. 12th at 7p

Parental Guidance
2012, Comedy, PG
Billy Crystal, Bette Midler.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 14th at 8p

Think Like a Man
2012, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Michael Ealy, Jerry Ferrara.
Premieres on *Encore* Sep. 15th at 7:50a

Wreck-It Ralph
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices; John C. Reilly, Sarah Silverman
Premieres on *STARZ! *Sep. 20th at 9p

Pitch Perfect
2012, Musical Comedy, PG-13
Anna Kendrick, Skylar Astin.
Premieres on *Cinemax* Sep. 21st at 10p

Hitchcock
2012, Historical Drama, PG-13
Anthony Hopkins, Helen Mirren.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 21st at 8p

First Cousin Once Removed
2012, Comedy, NR
François Berléand, Laura Morante.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 23rd at 9p

Unraveled
2011, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Sep. 23rd at Noon

Budz House
2012, Comedy, R
Wesley Jonathan, Faizon Love.
On *Showtime* Sep. 26th at 3:30a

Flying Blind
2012, Drama, NR
Helen McCrory, Najib Oudghiri.
On *Showtime* Sep. 26th at 9:30p

Hello I Must Be Going
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Melanie Lynskey, Blythe Danner.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Sep. 27th at 9p

This Is 40
2012, Romance-Comedy, R
Paul Rudd, Leslie Mann.
Premieres on *HBO* Sep. 28th at 8p

Lincoln
2012, Historical Drama, PG-13
Daniel Day-Lewis, Sally Field.
On *Showtime* Sep. 28th at 8p

Updated Calendar in post #891


----------



## Steve

Delete
2013 TV Movie, NR
Erin Karpluk (Jesse), Seth Green (Lucifer), Keir Gilchrist (Daniel), Ryan Robbins (Max Hollis), Gil Bellows (Michael) and Matt Frewer (Arthur).
Premieres on







| 238, Mon, Aug 19, 8:00PM EDT

http://tv.nytimes.com/2013/08/19/arts/television/malevolent-machines-take-over-in-delete-on-reelz.html?emc=edit_tnt_20130819&tntemail0=y


----------



## armophob

updated calendar in post #892


----------



## armophob

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days
2012, Comedy, PG
Zachary Gordon, Robert Capron.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 1st at 6:25a

The Monk
2011, Suspense, R
Vincent Cassel, Déborah François.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 1st at 4:15a

The Man With the Iron Fists
2012, R
RZA, Russell Crowe.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 3rd at 8:30p

Warm Bodies
2013, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Nicholas Hoult, Teresa Palmer.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 4th at 8:15p

The Master
2012, Drama, R
Joaquin Phoenix, Philip Seymour Hoffman.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 5th at 9p

Muhammad Ali's Greatest Fight
2013, Historical Drama, NR
Christopher Plummer, Benjamin Walker.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 5th at 8p

Looper
2012, Science Fiction, R
Bruce Willis, Joseph Gordon-Levitt.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 6th at 7:30p

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
2003, Action, PG-13
Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 6th at 10:05p

Valentine Road
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 7th at 9p

Would You Rat her
2012, Horror, NR
Brittany Snow, Jeffrey Combs.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 7th at 2:45a

Won't Back Down
2012, Drama, PG
Maggie Gyllenhaal, Viola Davis.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 10th at 10:30a

The Baytown Outlaws
2012, Action, R
Billy Bob Thornton, Eva Longoria.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 10th at 2:45a

Made in America
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 11th at 9p

Oz the Great and Powerful
2013, Fantasy, PG
James Franco, Mila Kunis.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 11th at 9p

Ted
2012, Comedy, NR
Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 11th at 8p

The Perks of Being a Wallflower
2012, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Logan Lerman, Emma Watson.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 12th at 9p

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
2012, Fantasy, PG-13
Ian McKellen, Martin Freeman.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 12th at 8p

Knife Fight
2012, Drama, R
Rob Lowe, Jamie Chung.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 16th at 5:45

The Cold Light of Day
2012, Action, PG-13
Henry Cavill, Verónica Echegui.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 17th at 7:50p

No
2012, Drama, R
Gael García Bernal, Alfredo Castro.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 18th at 4:30a

Broken City
2013, Crime Drama, R
Mark Wahlberg, Russell Crowe.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 18th at 8:10p

Mama
2013, Horror, PG-13
Jessica Chastain, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 19th at 8p

Life According to Sam
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 21st at 9p

The Gatekeepers
2012, Documentary, PG-13
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 24th at 5:30p

Evil Dead
2013, Horror, R
Jane Levy, Shiloh Fernandez.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Oct. 25th at 9p

Springsteen & I
2013, Documentary, NR
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 25th at 9p

The Bourne Legacy
2012, Action, PG-13
Jeremy Renner, Rachel Weisz.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Oct. 25th at 7:45p

Cloud Atlas
2012, Drama, R
Tom Hanks, Halle Berry.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 26th at 8p

Seduced and Abandoned
2013, Documentary, NR
Alec Baldwin.
Premieres on *HBO *Oct. 28th at 9p

Love and Honor
2012, Drama, PG-13
Liam Hemsworth, Austin Stowell.
Premieres on *Showtime *Oct. 29th at 6:30p
View attachment 23702

Ironside
Series premiere
October 2nd at 10:01 p.m. on *NBC*

The Originals
Series premiere
October 3rd at 9 p.m. on *CW*

American Horror Story: Coven
Premieres on *FX* at 10p

Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
Series premiere
October 10th at 8 p.m. on *ABC*

Dancing on the Edge
Series premiere
October 19th at 10:05 p.m. on *STZe*

The Incredible Bionic Man
Series premiere
Oct 20th at 9pm ET on *Smithsonian Channel*

Updated Calendar in post #899


----------



## armophob

I would appreciate any links to a free source of monthly series premieres to draw from.
Mine is hit and miss and this threads participation has dropped to almost zero.


----------



## priestmill

Not sure how reliable these are of if they share common info:

tvguide.com
tvline.com
imdb.com


----------



## phrelin

I pretty much use the search filter system on The Futon Critic. Right now using the "thursday" and "returning this fall (yet to premier)" filters and clicking on "updated" to sort by premier date today one would get










Using the "thursday" and "new this fall (yet to premier)" filters and clicking on "updated" to sort by premier date today one would get


----------



## armophob

So those "updated" dates are premiere dates? Or are they when the info was updated?


phrelin said:


> I pretty much use the search filter system on The Futon Critic. Right now using the "thursday" and "returning this fall (yet to premier)" filters and clicking on "updated" to sort by premier date today one would get
> 
> Using the "thursday" and "new this fall (yet to premier)" filters and clicking on "updated" to sort by premier date today one would get


----------



## phrelin

armophob said:


> So those "updated" dates are premiere dates? Or are they when the info was updated?


They're premier dates though at times imperfect such as when a network like Fox plays "Where's Waldo" with their schedule.


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> They're premier dates though at times imperfect such as when a network like Fox plays "Where's Waldo" with their schedule.


Ok, I can just use the "WHAT NEW SHOWS & MOVIES ARE COMING UP?" list and strip away the descriptions and then add them to the calendar.
Then at least they are there for edit if the times change.

Thanks


----------



## armophob

Done

Updated Calendar in post #904


----------



## phrelin

Looks great!


----------



## heidic

Thank you so much for your monthly lists. It makes finding movie premieres so much easier, particularly for Showtime, which for some reason refuses to publish a listing of new titles on its website.


----------



## armophob

Your welcome. Hopefully the calendar will one day reopen in the old format.


heidic said:


> Thank you so much for your monthly lists. It makes finding movie premieres so much easier, particularly for Showtime, which for some reason refuses to publish a listing of new titles on its website.


----------



## Supramom2000

I too really appreciate this! I have used it all week and will in the future to see Season Premiers!!


----------



## armophob

Last minute addition;

Walking Dead
Premieres on *AMC *Oct. 13th at 9pm

Updated Calendar in post #905


----------



## armophob

November updates

Updated Calendar in post #911


----------



## lyradd

armophob said:


> November updates
> 
> Updated Calendar


Thank you for the continued updating of the calendar. It's much appreciated!


----------



## yosoyellobo

Almost Human push back to Nov 17 and 18 by Fox.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-fox-pushes-back-premiere-date-for-scifi-drama-almost-human-20131021,0,2967176.story#axzz2iT6DHiGp


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

How come there is nothing in the TV Reminder calendar?


----------



## Supramom2000

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How come there is nothing in the TV Reminder calendar?


Do you mean the actual forum one? It didn't carry over to this new one. Armophob has generously been updating a Microsoft Word document for us to use until something gets done about this loss.


----------



## armophob

Since the web change, the calendar has been a problem.
Scott has been working on a fix, but I have been trying to keep up using this word doc in the meantime.
Submit anything I miss or get wrong.



JACKIEGAGA said:


> How come there is nothing in the TV Reminder calendar?


----------



## armophob

yosoyellobo said:


> Almost Human push back to Nov 17 and 18 by Fox.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-fox-pushes-back-premiere-date-for-scifi-drama-almost-human-20131021,0,2967176.story#axzz2iT6DHiGp


Fixed

Updated Calendar in post #913


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Supramom2000 said:


> Do you mean the actual forum one? It didn't carry over to this new one. Armophob has generously been updating a Microsoft Word document for us to use until something gets done about this loss.





armophob said:


> Since the web change, the calendar has been a problem.
> Scott has been working on a fix, but I have been trying to keep up using this word doc in the meantime.
> Submit anything I miss or get wrong.


Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## armophob

December updates

updated calendar in post #914


----------



## armophob

January 2014 updates

updated calendar in post #915


----------



## armophob

February 2014 updates

updated calendar in post #924


----------



## lyradd

armophob said:


> February 2014 updates
> 
> updated calendar
> 
> Attached Files
> 
> *Running Calendar.doc* *78.5KB* 20 downloads


Thank you for the monthly updates!


----------



## armophob

Your welcome.
Hopefully one day we will get the calendar back up and running.


lyradd said:


> Thank you for the monthly updates!


----------



## phrelin

I've started a separate thread for this with more explanation, but probably at 9:00 pm on your local MHz Worldview Network affiliate

_Saturday Feb 1, 2014_
*"Marie's Mind for Murder"*

Tuesday Feb 4, 2014
*"Donna Detective"*

Wednesday Feb 5, 2014
*"Spiral"*

Sunday Feb 9, 2014
*"Crimes of Passion"*


----------



## armophob

I am not quite sure how to add these. Mhz is a channel?


phrelin said:


> I've started a separate thread for this with more explanation, but probably at 9:00 pm on your local MHz Worldview Network affiliate
> 
> _Saturday Feb 1, 2014_
> *"Marie's Mind for Murder"*
> 
> Tuesday Feb 4, 2014
> *"Donna Detective"*
> 
> Wednesday Feb 5, 2014
> *"Spiral"*
> 
> Sunday Feb 9, 2014
> *"Crimes of Passion"*


----------



## phrelin

armophob said:


> I am not quite sure how to add these. Mhz is a channel?


That's the only way I can identify it. There are broadcast stations in metro areas that are affiliates much like CBS has affiliates though they are mostly public but not PBS stations.


----------



## phrelin

I've put descriptions in a thread for the Mhz Network for this with more explanation.

On your local MHz Worldview Network affiliate

9:00 PM, Friday, September 14, 2013
*"The Spider"*

10:00 PM, Friday, September 14, 2013
*"Crime Stories"*


----------



## phrelin

Murder on the Home Front
February 16 at 10 pm on *PBS*


----------



## Supramom2000

Ripper Street - Season 2
BBC America
22 Feb


Orphan Black
14 April
BBC America


----------



## armophob

I kind scratched my head at the view dates.

I was able to find this "Friday, February 14, 2014" using your link.


phrelin said:


> I've put descriptions in a thread for the Mhz Network for this with more explanation.
> 
> On your local MHz Worldview Network affiliate
> 
> 9:00 PM, Friday, September 14, 2013
> *"The Spider"*
> 
> 10:00 PM, Friday, September 14, 2013
> *"Crime Stories"*


----------



## armophob

updated calendar
View attachment 24372


addendum: added Walking Dead for 9 Feb

Updated calendar in post #931


----------



## Drucifer

armophob said:


> I kind scratched my head at the view dates.
> 
> I was able to find this "Friday, February 14, 2014" using your link.


First Air Dates, which for MHz shows could be years old.


----------



## armophob

Drucifer said:


> First Air Dates, which for MHz shows could be years old.


Right, but to add them in the calendar I need the coming air dates.

I have no trouble keeping up with the calendar, but I don't want to research the entries.

I just need Title, station, air date, and air time.
Actors and original air date are ok as well as long as the info is not more than a line or two.
That way the calendar does not get cumbersome.


----------



## phrelin

Scott Kocourek said:


> TV Reminders @ DBSTalk.
> 
> Please post in this thread upcoming TV shows that you would like to receive a reminder for.
> 
> *Post the following information:*
> 
> Show Name
> Season/Series Premier or Special
> Network
> Date/Time in EST
> Please no discussion in this thread, it will be easier to sort through the information.
> 
> Discussion Posts will be deleted.
> 
> Please make information as accurate as possible.
> 
> If you are able please post time in EST.


I've been a bit sloppy with this. Will do better.


----------



## armophob

It's hard to be picky these days with so little participation.

But it really does help, thanks phrelin


phrelin said:


> I've been a bit sloppy with this. Will do better.


----------



## lyradd

For the calendar:

Chrome Underground
Discovery channel
Series Premier, Tuesday, Feb 25, 10 PM EST

Catch a Contractor
Spike channel
Series Premier, Sunday, March 9, 10 PM EST

The Safecrackers
TRUTV
Series Premier, Monday, March 24, (no time listed)


----------



## armophob

Updates added

Updated calendar in post #936


----------



## dogs31

24: Live Another Day
May 5th
8:00 pm E/P
FOX


----------



## phrelin

In case anyone else was wondering what the heck is channel AHC in the March listings, see the thread Military Channel to become American Heroes Channel March 3


----------



## phrelin

Vikings
Season Premier
History Channel
Thursday, February 27, 10:00 pm


----------



## Supramom2000

Rizzoli and Isles returns
25 Feb at 9:00 eastern.
TNT


----------



## armophob

Updated calendar
View attachment 24476


----------



## Scott Kocourek

As of this post all of the items that are on armophob's running calendar (from today on) are on the TV Reminders calendar.

Thank you for keeping this up!

The calendar itself is not very user friendly but it does show the the upcoming programs on the index page, bottom right. http://www.dbstalk.com/index

The format that armophob used works great and makes life easy for cut and paste into the calendar. Please continue to post them like that and if you want to do fancy formatting or add any additional info either start a thread on the show or put it at the bottom of the post.

Thanks Again!


----------



## phrelin

Many thanks to armaphob and Scott. I'm glad you have the calendar working. I've created my own bookmark directly to it but the front page listing is a great feature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> Many thanks to armaphob and Scott. I'm glad you have the calendar working. I've created my own bookmark directly to it but the front page listing is a great feature.


I'm working on a better solution but I will keep up on the calendar we have now until a decision is made.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> As of this post all of the items that are on armophob's running calendar (from today on) are on the TV Reminders calendar.
> 
> Thank you for keeping this up!
> 
> The calendar itself is not very user friendly but it does show the the upcoming programs on the index page, bottom right. http://www.dbstalk.com/index
> 
> The format that armophob used works great and makes life easy for cut and paste into the calendar. Please continue to post them like that and if you want to do fancy formatting or add any additional info either start a thread on the show or put it at the bottom of the post.
> 
> Thanks Again!


Do you know what *following an event* does?

Does it sent a timed email before the event, similar to the old forum?

On the old forum, the member could set the time of the email notice. I don't see a setting here for individual action, but I figure there must be a default setting. If so, I would prefer the default be anything from 1 day to 1 week so I can schedule my DVR.


----------



## armophob

I will still be keeping up the Word Doc for my own purposes here at the house for a while at least.

The few sources that I get some of the programming from, require some doctoring and trimming.
So I use that calendar to do it. But I will be ignoring the things that have no interest to me now.

Thanks Scott.

Would you prefer new entries in text here or for me to post my updated calendar every few weeks to copy from?


Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm working on a better solution but I will keep up on the calendar we have now until a decision is made.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I would prefer the text entries here, this way I can just copy and paste into the calendar without downloading anything.

The calendar itself has been changed to show the actual programs and not just a link with "events" unless there are just too many.

We are looking for a way to send out email or PM reminders for individual programs but we are not there yet.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Deal With It
Season Premier on TBS 3/19/14 at 10:30pm


----------



## phrelin

Suits
Season Premier
USA
Thursday, March 6, 9:00 pm EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks fellas, the above have been added to the calendar.


----------



## Drucifer

_The Last Ship_
New Series Premiere
TNT
Sunday, 22 June 2014; 9:00 PM (ET/PT)

_Falling Skies_
Season Premiere
TNT
Sunday, 22 June 2014; 10:00 PM (ET/PT)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Calendar updated, thanks.


----------



## armophob

Hey Scott, is there any way to make the tv reminders calendar the default one when you click on the calendars tab?

Unless there are big plans for the community one that comes up first.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> Hey Scott, is there any way to make the tv reminders calendar the default one when you click on the calendars tab?
> 
> Unless there are big plans for the community one that comes up first.


I'll look into it.


----------



## phrelin

Major Crimes
Season Premier
TNT
Monday, June 9, 2014 9:00 pm EST

Murder In The First
Series Premier
TNT
Monday, June 9, 2014 10:00 pm EST

Rizzoli & Isles
Season Premier
TNT
Tuesday, June 17, 2014 9:00 pm EST

Perception
Season Premier
TNT
Tuesday, June 17, 2014 10:00 pm EST

Cold Justice
Season Second Half Premier
TNT
Friday, June 20, 2014 8:00 pm EST

Dallas
Season Second Half Premier
TNT
Monday, August 18, 2014 9:00 pm EST

Legends
Series Premier
TNT
Wednesday, August 20, 2014 9:00 pm EST

Franklin & Bash
Season Premier
TNT
Wednesday, August 20, 2014 10:00 pm EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks.


----------



## phrelin

Continuum
Season Premier
Syfy
Friday, April 4, 2014 10:00 pm EST

Unforgettable
Season Premier
CBS
Friday, April 4, 2014 8:00 pm EST


----------



## heidic

Since the calendar is now devoted solely to TV series premieres, does anyone know a good source for a listing of movie premieres for the premium channels (Showtime, Starz, etc)? Thanks!


----------



## armophob

*April Movie Premieres*

Detention of the Dead
2012, Horror, NR
Jacob Zachar, Alexa Nikolas.
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 1st at 1:15p

Hell Baby
2013, Comedy, R
Rob Corddry, Leslie Bibb.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 2nd at 6:50p

The Place Beyond the Pines
2012, Crime Drama, R
Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 2nd at 10p

Trance
2013, Crime Drama, R
James McAvoy, Rosario Dawson.
Premieres on *HBO *Apr. 2nd at 2:15a

The Lone Ranger
2013, Western, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Armie Hammer.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Apr. 4th at 9p

Man of Steel
2013, Action, PG-13
Henry Cavill, Amy Adams.
Premieres on *HBO *Apr. 5th at 9p

Dark Skies
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Keri Russell, Josh Hamilton.
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 5th at 8p

Admission
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Tina Fey, Paul Rudd.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at 8:10p

The Internship
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Vince Vaughn, Owen Wilson.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at 10p

Pleasure or Pain
2012, Adult, NR
Malena Morgan, Christos G. Vass.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at Mid.

Frankenstein's Army
2013, Action, R
Karel Roden, Robert Gwilym.
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 8th at 3:45a

The Coalition
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Adrienne Bailon, Jackée Harry.
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 9th at 3:15p

Pacific Rim
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Charlie Hunnam, Diego Klattenhoff.
Premieres on *HBO *Apr. 12th at 8p

Django Unchained
2012, Western, R
Jamie Foxx, Christoph Waltz.
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 12th at 8p

Oblivion
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Tom Cruise, Morgan Freeman.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 12th at 10p

The Call
2013, Suspense, R
Halle Berry, Abigail Breslin.
Premieres on *Encore *Apr. 13th at 8p

Parkland
2013, Docudrama, PG-13
James Badge Dale, Zac Efron.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Apr. 18th at 9p; Apr.

The Way, Way Back
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Steve Carell, Toni Collette.
Premieres on *HBO* Apr. 19th at 7:15p

Getaway
2013, Action, PG-13
Ethan Hawke, Selena Gomez.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 19th at 10p

I'm So Excited!
2013, Comedy, R
Antonio de la Torre, Hugo Silva.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Apr. 24th at 4:25a

Elysium
2013, Science Fiction, R
Matt Damon, Jodie Foster.
Premieres on *STARZ! *Apr. 25th at 9p

The Task
2010, Horror, R
Amara Karan, Alexandra Staden.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 25th at 4:20a

Pimp
2012, Documentary, R
Premieres on *Showtime *Apr. 25th at 8p

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Steve Carell, Steve Buscemi.
Premieres on *Cinemax *Apr. 26th at 10p


----------



## armophob

*Season Premieres*

DRIFTING WITH THE ALL STARS
PREMIERES Apr. 1st at 5:30 pm on *VEL*

INSIDE AMY SCHUMER
Apr. 1st at 10:30 pm on *COM*

DALLAS CAR SHARKS
Apr. 2nd at 10 pm on *VEL*

ALL GIRLS GARAGE
Apr. 5th at 11:30 am on *VEL*

RIVER MONSTERS
Apr. 6th at 9 pm on *APL*

GAME OF THRONES
Apr. 6th at 9 pm on *HBO*

SILICON VALLEY
PREMIERES Apr. 6th at 10 pm on *HBO*

VEEP
Apr. 6th at 10:30 pm on *HBO*

WILD KRATTS
Apr. 7th at 7:30 am on *PBS*

YOUR INNER FISH
PREMIERES Apr. 9th at 10 pm on *PBS*

ONE LAST HUG: THREE DAYS AT GRIEF CAMP
PREMIERES Apr. 14th at 8 pm on *HBO*

BAM'S BAD ASS GAME SHOW
PREMIERES Apr. 14th at 10:30 pm on *TBS*

PIONEERS OF TELEVISION
Apr. 15th at 8 pm on *PBS*

ORPHAN BLACK 
Apr. 19th at 9 pm on *BBCA*

HISTORY OF THE EARTH
PREMIERES Apr. 22nd at 8 am on *PIVOT*

BAD TEACHER
PREMIERES Apr. 24th at 9:31 pm on *CBS*

LAST WEEK TONIGHT WITH JOHN OLIVER
PREMIERES Apr. 27th at 11 pm on *HBO*

*Orphan Black is up on the calendar for the 14th as well as this date of the 19th.*
*If anyone has confirmation of real date, it would be appreciated.*


----------



## coolman302003

armophob said:


> *Orphan Black is up on the calendar for the 14th as well as this date of the 19th.*
> *If anyone has confirmation of real date, it would be appreciated.*


April 19th, 9PM ET

Confirmed on the shows page on BBC America's website.


----------



## heidic

armophob is the best!!!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Added, Thanks


phrelin said:


> Continuum
> Season Premier
> Syfy
> Friday, April 4, 2014 10:00 pm EST
> 
> Unforgettable
> Season Premier
> CBS
> Friday, April 4, 2014 8:00 pm EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

heidic said:


> Since the calendar is now devoted solely to TV series premieres, does anyone know a good source for a listing of movie premieres for the premium channels (Showtime, Starz, etc)? Thanks!


I am going to put the movies on the calendar too, just like before. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## inkahauts

Scott I am not sure if it'd be more work but any chance you could do two calanders? One for tv show's and one or the movies?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the additions made, Orphan Black correction made too.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

inkahauts said:


> Scott I am not sure if it'd be more work but any chance you could do two calanders? One for tv show's and one or the movies?


I'll have to look into it, I'm not sure how adding another calendar would affect the home page.


----------



## phrelin

The movie listings do make it difficult to see the series premier listings. I know the work here is significant and I'm reluctant to suggest changes but maybe movies could appear on the calendar in italics? Anyway....

It appears that the listing for Dark Skies on April 5 should be April 4.


----------



## armophob

If it helps for the time being, I can tell you that most of the movie listings I add have a line with the actors in them.
The tv listings do not. Documentary's are hit or miss.

Most of the time as I run through the calendar to set my DVR, I am pulling up each one to see a narrative on screen any how.
The dead give away is the channel. HBO, SHOWTIME, ect are most likely to be the movies.

Maybe the easiest thing to do would be to drop the word "premieres" on movies in the date line of the text.
And add it to the rest.
So if you see that word, you know it is the beginning of a new or recurring season of a series and not a movie.

I can play along with that to simplify the process in order to keep one calendar.


phrelin said:


> The movie listings do make it difficult to see the series premier listings. I know the work here is significant and I'm reluctant to suggest changes but maybe movies could appear on the calendar in italics? Anyway....
> 
> It appears that the listing for Dark Skies on April 5 should be April 4.


----------



## armophob

Scott,

This is an amended list of movies for April with the word "premieres" removed if you want to replace them.

Detention of the Dead
2012, Horror, NR
Jacob Zachar, Alexa Nikolas.
On *Showtime *Apr. 1st at 1:15p

Hell Baby
2013, Comedy, R
Rob Corddry, Leslie Bibb.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 2nd at 6:50p

The Place Beyond the Pines
2012, Crime Drama, R
Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 2nd at 10p

Trance
2013, Crime Drama, R
James McAvoy, Rosario Dawson.
On *HBO *Apr. 2nd at 2:15a

The Lone Ranger
2013, Western, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Armie Hammer.
On *STARZ! *Apr. 4th at 9p

Dark Skies
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Keri Russell, Josh Hamilton.
On *Showtime *Apr. 4th at 8p

Man of Steel
2013, Action, PG-13
Henry Cavill, Amy Adams.
On *HBO *Apr. 5th at 9p

Admission
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Tina Fey, Paul Rudd.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at 8:10p

The Internship
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Vince Vaughn, Owen Wilson.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at 10p

Pleasure or Pain
2012, Adult, NR
Malena Morgan, Christos G. Vass.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 5th at Mid.

Frankenstein's Army
2013, Action, R
Karel Roden, Robert Gwilym.
On *Showtime *Apr. 8th at 3:45a

The Coalition
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Adrienne Bailon, Jackée Harry.
On *Showtime *Apr. 9th at 3:15p

Pacific Rim
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Charlie Hunnam, Diego Klattenhoff.
On *HBO *Apr. 12th at 8p

Django Unchained
2012, Western, R
Jamie Foxx, Christoph Waltz.
On *Showtime *Apr. 12th at 8p

Oblivion
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Tom Cruise, Morgan Freeman.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 12th at 10p

The Call
2013, Suspense, R
Halle Berry, Abigail Breslin.
On *Encore *Apr. 13th at 8p

Parkland
2013, Docudrama, PG-13
James Badge Dale, Zac Efron.
On *STARZ! *Apr. 18th at 9p; Apr.

The Way, Way Back
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Steve Carell, Toni Collette.
On *HBO* Apr. 19th at 7:15p

Getaway
2013, Action, PG-13
Ethan Hawke, Selena Gomez.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 19th at 10p

I'm So Excited!
2013, Comedy, R
Antonio de la Torre, Hugo Silva.
On *STARZ! *Apr. 24th at 4:25a

Elysium
2013, Science Fiction, R
Matt Damon, Jodie Foster.
On *STARZ! *Apr. 25th at 9p

The Task
2010, Horror, R
Amara Karan, Alexandra Staden.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 25th at 4:20a

Pimp
2012, Documentary, R
On *Showtime *Apr. 25th at 8p

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Steve Carell, Steve Buscemi.
On *Cinemax *Apr. 26th at 10p


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'm looking into the additional calendar option. Also we could do one in all caps and the other in Caps and lower case.


----------



## armophob

If you do the second calendar, then I will stop filtering the movies by release date to add to it.
Currently I only post the movies that are current to 2 years.
But I could start posting all the movies this month on each movie channel if you want.
Not all the movies on tv. Just the paid movie channels.


Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm looking into the additional calendar option. Also we could do one in all caps and the other in Caps and lower case.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'll let you all know what happens with the additional calendar, until then we can keep them combined. For now the 2 year idea is great.


----------



## armophob

I really don't see any reason for a second calendar.
If the dates were stacking up into columns then I could see an issue.
I think if we want to grow a participant level we should keep it as simple as we can for now.

I vote to a text change in lieu of an additional calendar until it becomes cumbersome.


----------



## inkahauts

The idea is simply to make it easy to tell what's a movie and what's a TV show.


----------



## phrelin

Warehouse 13
Season Premier
Syfy
Monday, April 14, 2014 9:00 pm EST

(Sorry this is last minute, but my non-TV life has put me way behind in my TV scheduling.)


----------



## phrelin

Signed, Sealed, Delivered
Series Premier
Hallmark Channel
Sunday, April 20, 2014 5 PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I missed the first on phrelin but got the second. Sorry.


----------



## armophob

May Series Premieres

Louie
Premieres May. 5th at 10 pm on FX

24: LIVE ANOTHER DAY
Premieres May. 5th at 8 pm on FOX

RIOT
Premieres May. 13th at 9 pm on FOX

MASTERCHEF
Premieres May. 19th at 8 pm on FOX

THE BACHELORETTE
Premieres May. 19th at 9:30 pm on ABC

MOTIVE
Premieres May. 21st at 10 pm on ABC

I WANNA MARRY HARRY
Premieres May. 27th at 8 pm on FOX



(24: LIVE ANOTHER DAY is already posted on the 24th. I am not sure which date is true)


----------



## armophob

May Movies

42
2013, Biography, PG-13
Chadwick Boseman, Harrison Ford.
On* Cinemax *May. 1st at 3:30p

CBGB
2013, Docudrama, R
Alan Rickman, Malin Akerman.
On* STARZ! *May. 2nd at 9p

Ain't Them Bodies Saints
2013, Drama, R
Rooney Mara, Casey Affleck.
On* Showtime *May. 3rd at 12:45p

Atomic Hotel Erotica
2014, Adult, NR
Sophia Bella, Krissy Lynn.
On* Cinemax *May. 3rd at 11:50p

We're the Millers
2013, Comedy, R
Jennifer Aniston, Jason Sudeikis.
On* HBO *May. 3rd at 8p

2 Guns
2013, Action, R
Denzel Washington, Mark Wahlberg.
On* Cinemax *May. 3rd at 10p

Wreck-It Ralph
2012, Comedy, PG
Voices of John C. Reilly, Sarah Silverman.
On* STARZ! *May. 4th at 6:15p

Epic
2013, Adventure, PG
Voices of Colin Farrell, Josh Hutcherson.
On* Cinemax *May. 4th at 9:20a

Nature Calls
2012, Comedy, R
Patton Oswalt, Johnny Knoxville.
On* Showtime *May. 6th at 2:30a

Apartment 1303
2012, Horror, R
Mischa Barton, Rebecca De Mornay.
On* Showtime *May. 6th at 6:30p

Coffee Town
2013, Comedy, NR
Glenn Howerton, Steve Little.
On* Cinemax *May. 8th at 8a

Broadway Idiot
2013, Documentary, NR
On* Showtime *May. 8th at 8p

All Is Bright
2013, Comedy, R
Paul Rudd, Paul Giamatti.
On* STARZ! * May. 9th at 9p

Prisoners
2013, Suspense, R
Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhaal.
On* HBO *May. 10th at 8p

Scary Movie V
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Ashley Tisdale, Simon Rex.
On* Showtime *May. 10th at 8p

Iron Man 3
2013, Action, PG-13
Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow.
On* STARZ! *May. 11th at 8p

Officer Down
2013, Crime Drama, R
Stephen Dorff, James Woods.
On* STARZ! *May. 13th at 3a

The Look of Love
2013, Biography, NR
Steve Coogan, Anna Friel.
On* Showtime *May. 15th at 1a

Captain Phillips
2013, Docudrama, PG-13
Tom Hanks, Catherine Keener.
On* STARZ! *May. 16th at 9p

Now Yo u See Me
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Jesse Eisenberg, Mark Ruffalo.
On* Cinemax *May. 17th at 10p

Fast & Furious 6
2013, Action, PG-13
Vin Diesel, Paul Walker.
On* HBO *May. 17th at 8p

One Direction: This Is Us
2013, Documentary, PG
On* STARZ! *May. 23rd at 8p

John Carpenter's The Ward
2010, Horror, R
Amber Heard, Danielle Panabaker.
On* Showtime *May. 22nd at 2a

Red 2
2013, Action, PG-13
Bruce Willis, John Malkovich.
On* HBO *May. 24th at 8p

The World's End
2013, Comedy, R
Simon Pegg, Nick Frost.
On* Cinemax *May. 24th at 10p

R.I.P.D.
2013, Action, PG-13
Jeff Bridges, Ryan Reynolds.
On* HBO *May. 31st at 7:15p


----------



## Supramom2000

Looks like 24 is premiering on 5 May.


----------



## James Long

Supramom2000 said:


> Looks like 24 is premiering on 5 May.


There is also a 30 minute special on Saturday Night, May 3rd, at 8:30pm ET. FOX broadcast for "24: Live Another Day".


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All of the above added, thanks.

I made sure to add the 30 minute special for 24.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

'Bates Motel: After Hours'
Hosted by Dave Holmes to Air Following the Season Two Finale
Monday, May 5 on A&E


----------



## armophob

LABYRINTH 
mini-series premiere on THE CW 
5/22/14 at 8:00 PM

LABYRINTH 
mini-series finale on THE CW 
5/23/14 at 8:00 PM

WIL WHEATON PROJECT
Series Premiere on SYFY 
5/27/14 at 10:00 PM

CROSSBONES 
Series Premiere on NBC 
5/30/14 at 10:00 PM

HALT AND CATCH FIRE 
Series Premiere on AMC 
6/1/14 at 10:00 PM

POWER 
Series Premiere on STARZ
6/7/14 at 9:00 PM

DOMINION
Series Premiere on SYFY 
6/19/14 at 9:00 PM

SEVEN DEADLY SINS 
Series Premiere on SHOWTIME 
6/19/14 at 11:00 PM

ALMOST ROYAL
Series Premiere on BBCA 
6/21/14 at 10:00 PM

THE MUSKETEERS
Series Premiere on BBCA 
6/22/14 at 9:00 PM

THE LEFTOVERS
Series Premiere on HBO
6/29/14 at 10:00 PM

EXTANT 
Series Premiere on CBS
7/9/14 at 9:00 PM

RUSH 
Series Premiere on USA 
7/17/14 at 9:00 PM

PENN & TELLER: FOOL US 
Series Premiere on THE CW 
7/30/14 at 8:00 PM

SHARKNADO 2: THE SECOND ONE
original telefilm on SYFY 
7/30/14 at 9:00 PM

LEGENDS
Series Premiere on TNT 
8/13/14 at 9:00 PM

TOWN OF THE LIVING DEAD 
Series Premiere on SYFY 
10/7/14 at 10:00 PM


----------



## Jaspear

OUTLANDER

Series Premiere on Starz

8/9/14 at 9:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All the above added, thank you.


----------



## armophob

*Season Premieres*

LONGMIRE
June 2nd at 10 pm on A&E

MISTRESSES
Premieres June 2nd at 10:01 pm on ABC

REMEMBERING THE ARTIST: ROBERT DE NIRO, SR.
Premieres June 9th at 9 pm on HBO

PRETTY LITTLE LIARS
Premieres June 10th at 8 pm on ABCF

ROYAL PAINS
Premieres June 10th at 9 pm on USA

CHASING LIFE
Premieres June 10th at 9 pm on ABCF

SUITS
Premieres June 11th at 9 pm on USA

GRACELAND
Premieres June 11th at 10:01 pm on USA

MASTERPIECE MYSTERY!
Premieres June 15th at 9 pm on PBS

THE FOSTERS
Premieres June 16th at 9 pm on ABCF

ROOKIE BLUE
Premieres June 19th at 8 pm on ABC

WIPEOUT
Premieres June 22nd at 7 pm on ABC

RISING STAR
Premieres June 22nd at 9 pm on ABC

TRUE BLOOD
Premieres June 22nd at 9 pm on HBO

POV
Premieres June 23rd at 10 pm on PBS

SULLIVAN & SON
Premieres June 24th at 10 pm on TBS

TYRANT
Premieres June 24th at 10 pm on FX

NY MED
Premieres June 24th at 10 pm on ABC

COVERT AFFAIRS
Premieres June 24th at 10:01 pm on USA

YOUNG & HUNGRY
Premieres June 25th at 8 pm on ABCF

BIG BROTHER
Premieres June 25th at 8 pm on CBS

MYSTERY GIRLS
Premieres June 25th at 8:30 pm on ABCF

TAXI BROOKLYN
Premieres June 25th at 10:01 pm on NBC

RECKLESS
Premieres June 29th at 9 pm on CBS

UNFORGETTABLE
Premieres June 29th at 10 pm on CBS

UNDER THE DOME
Premieres June 30th at 10 pm on CBS


----------



## armophob

*June Movies*

R.I.P.D.
2013, Action, PG-13
Jeff Bridges, Ryan Reynolds.
June. 1st at 7:15p on *HBO*

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters
2013, Adventure, PG
Logan Lerman, Brandon T. Jackson.
June. 1st at 10p on *Cinemax*

The Truth About Emanuel
2013, Drama, NR
Kaya Scodelario, Jessica Biel.
June. 2nd at 5:50a on *STARZ!*

The East
2013, Drama, PG-13
Brit Marling, Alexander Skarsgerd.
June. 2nd at 6p on *HBO*

The Brass Teapot
2012, Comedy, R
Juno Temple, Michael Angarano.
June. 3rd at 3:30p on *Showtime*

Eve's Secret
2014, Adult, NR
June. 3rd at Mid. on *Cinemax*

Sunlight Jr.
2013, Drama, NR
Naomi Watts, Matt Dillon.
June. 3rd at 4a on *Showtime*

The Purge
2013, Suspense, R
Ethan Hawke, Lena Headey.
June. 4th at 4a on *HBO*

Closed Circuit
2013, Suspense, R
Eric Bana, Rebecca Hall.
June. 4th at 8:15a on *Cinemax*

The Great Gatsby
2013, Drama, PG-13
Leonardo DiCaprio, Tobey Maguire.
June. 5th at 8:05a on *Cinemax*

12 O'Clock Boys
2013, Documentary, NR
June. 6th at 8p on *Showtime*

Ender's Game
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Harrison Ford, Asa Butterfield.
June. 6th at 8p on *Cinemax*

The Dirties
2013, Comedy, NR
Matthew Johnson, Owen Williams.
June. 6th at 12:30a on *Showtime*

Ender's Game
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Harrison Ford, Asa Butterfield.
June. 6th at 8p on *Cinemax*

Thor: The Dark World
2013, Action, PG-13
Chris Hemsworth, Natalie Portman.
June. 6th at 9p; June. 7th on *STARZ!*

Kick-Ass 2
2013, Action, R
Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Christopher Mintz-Plasse.
June. 7th at 10p on *Cinemax*

Enough Said
2013, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Julia Louis-Dreyfus, James Gandolfini.
June. 7th at 8p on *HBO*

The Last Exorcism Part II
2013, Horror, PG-13
Ashley Bell, Julia Garner.
June. 7th at 10p on *Showtime*

Bikini Spring Break
2012, Comedy, R
Robert Carradine, Rachel Alig.
June. 11th at 3:05a on *Showtime*

Reaching for the Moon
2013, Biography, NR
Gloria Pires, Miranda Otto.
June. 11th at 12:30p on *Showtime*

Battle of the Year
2013, Drama, PG-13
Josh Holloway, Laz Alonso.
June. 13th at 9p on *STARZ!*

A Case of You
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Justin Long, Evan Rachel Wood.
June. 13th at 8p on *Showtime*

The Conjuring
2013, Horror, R
Vera Farmiga, Patrick Wilson.
June. 14th at 8p on *HBO*

Runner Runner
2013, Drama, R
Ben Affleck, Justin Timberlake.
June. 14th at 10p on *Cinemax*

Disconnect
2012, Drama, R
Jason Bateman, Hope Davis.
June. 15th at 4:25a on *HBO*

Battle for Terra
2007, Science Fiction, PG
Voices of Evan Rachel Wood, Brian Cox.
June. 17th at 6:15a on *Cinemax*

Wadjda
2012, Drama, PG
Reem Abdullah, Waad Mohammed.
June. 20th at 6:35a on *STARZ!*

Between Us
2012, Comedy-Drama, R
Julia Stiles, Taye Diggs.
June. 20th at 5:30p on *Showtime*

The Hangover Part III
2013, Comedy, R
Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms.
June. 21st at 10p on *Cinemax*

The Wolverine
2013, Action, PG-13
Hugh Jackman, Hiroyuki Sanada.
June. 21st at 8p on *HBO*

The Case Against 8
2014, Documentary, NR
June. 23rd at 9p on *HBO*

The Patience Stone
2012, Drama, R
Golshifteh Farahani, Hamid Djavdan.
June. 26th at 4a on *STARZ!*

The Armstrong Lie
2013, Documentary, R
Narrated by Alex Gibney.
June. 26th at 6:50p; on *STARZ!*

Hey Bartender!
2013, Documentary, NR
June. 26th at 8:25p on *Showtime*

Blue Jasmine
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Alec Baldwin, Cate Blanchett.
June. 27th at 9p; June. on *STARZ!*

The Heat
2013, Comedy, R
Sandra Bullock, Melissa McCarthy.
June. 28th at 10p on *Cinemax*

The Counselor
2013, Suspense, R
Michael Fassbender, Penélope Cruz.
June. 28th at 8p on *HBO*

112 Weddings
2014, Documentary, NR
June. 30th at 9p on *HBO*


----------



## yosoyellobo

The World Wars on History channel 26,27,28.


----------



## phrelin

Longmire
Season Premier
A&E
Monday, June 2, 2014 10:00 pm EST

Jennifer Falls
Series Premier
TVLand
Wednesday, June 4, 2014 10:30 pm EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The calendar is up to date again, thanks.


----------



## armophob

For Directv users;

Use 7 in place of Seven when searching.

Scott, you may want to change the calendar to reflect that.

SEVEN DEADLY SINS
Series Premiere on SHOWTIME
6/19/14 at 11:00 PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Number added and note made in description.

Thanks


----------



## Cholly

Another one that got missed: Rizzoli & Isles Season 5 starts Tuesday, June 17 at 9 p.m. Eastern

For some odd reason, it shows up in my TiVo program guide, but not in the ToDo listl. Further, although I was able to set up a recording for it from the guide, the Season Pass manager shows no new episodes


----------



## PokerJoker

Cholly said:


> Another one that got missed: Rizzoli & Isles Season 5 starts Tuesday, June 17 at 9 p.m. Eastern
> 
> For some odd reason, it shows up in my TiVo program guide, but not in the ToDo listl. Further, although I was able to set up a recording for it from the guide, the Season Pass manager shows no new episodes


That is odd. It definitely did show up as a new episode on my DirecTV series that I already had set up.


----------



## armophob

Sorry Scott

Documentary filmmaker Morgan Spurlock's "Seven Deadly Sins" docuseries will premiere on Showtime Thursday, Aug. 7, at 11 p.m. It was originally scheduled to debut on June 19.

Sooo....

Delete "Seven Deadly Sins" on June 19

And add;

SEVEN DEADLY SINS
Series Premiere on SHOWTIME
8/7/14 at 11:00 PM

DIRECTV search will require the number 7 rather than the spelled number.


Scott Kocourek said:


> Number added and note made in description.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## armophob

*July Season Premiers*

TIME SCANNERS
Premieres July 1st at 8 pm on PBS

HISTORY DETECTIVES SPECIAL INVESTIGATIONS
Premieres July 1st at 9 pm on PBS

DRUNK HISTORY
Premieres July 1st at 10 pm on COM

APOLLO LIVE
Premieres July 1st at 10 pm on BET

NATHAN FOR YOU
Premieres July 1st at 10:30 pm on COM

SUNDAY BEST
Premieres July 6th at 8 pm on BET

WITCHES OF EAST END
Premieres July 6th at 9 pm on LIFE

THE BRIDGE
Premieres July 9th at 10 pm on FX

WELCOME TO SWEDEN
Premieres July 10th at 9:01 pm on NBC

WORKING THE ENGELS
Premieres July 10th at 9:30 pm on NBC

WASHINGTON WEEK WITH GWEN IFILL
Premieres July 11th at 8 pm on PBS

MASTERS OF SEX
Premieres July 13th at 9 pm on SHOe

THE STRAIN
Premieres July 13th at 10 pm on FX

VINDICATED
Premieres July 13th at 10 pm on BET

RAY DONOVAN
Premieres July 13th at 10 pm on SHOe

BACKPACKERS
July 14th at 8:30 pm on CW

SEED
Premieres July 14th at 9:30 pm on CW

MY WILD AFFAIR
Premieres July 16th at 8 pm on PBS

MAKE OR BREAK: THE LINDA PERRY PROJECT
Premieres July 16th at 10 pm on VH1

SEX IN THE WILD
Premieres July 16th at 10 pm on PBS

MARRIED
Premieres July 17th at 10 pm on FX

YOU'RE THE WORST
Premieres July 17th at 10:30 pm on FX

LEANN AND EDDIE
Premieres July 17th at 10:30 pm on VH1

CHARLIE ROSE - THE WEEK
Premieres July 18th at 8:30 pm on PBS

FLIPPING THE BLOCK
Premieres July 20th at 10 pm on HGTV

THE LOTTERY
Premieres July 20th at 10:01 pm on LIFE

WAY OUT WEST
Premieres July 21st at 10 pm on TRUTV

FOOD FIGHTERS
Premieres July 22nd at 8 pm on NBC

THE QUEST
Premieres July 31st at 8 pm on ABC


----------



## armophob

Under the Dome
premieres June 30 at 10:00 pm on CBS


----------



## armophob

*Movie Premieres*

McConkey
2013, Documentary, NR
July 1st at 6:40a on *STARZ!*

Murph: The Protector
2013, Documentary, NR
July 2nd at 3:05a on *STARZ!*

About Time
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Domhnall Gleeson, Rachel McAdams.
July 3rd at 11a on *Cinemax*

The Way, Way Back
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Steve Carell, Toni Collette.
July 4th at 8:15p on *Cinemax*

The Best Man Holiday
2013, Comedy-Drama, R
Morris Chestnut, Taye Diggs.
July 5th at 8p on *HBO*

Great Bikini Bowling Bash
2014, Comedy, NR
Mary Carey, Sophia Bella.
July 5th at 12:30a on *Cinemax*

Hell Baby
2013, Comedy, R
Rob Corddry, Leslie Bibb.
July 5th at 4:10a on *HBO*

Dangerous Acts Starring the Unstable Elements of Belarus
2013, Documentary, NR
July 7th at 9p on *HBO*

Kidnapped for Christ
2014, Docudrama, NR
July 10th at 7:30p on *Showtime*

Frozen
2013, Musical Comedy, PG
Voices of Kristen Bell, Idina Menzel.
July 11th at 8p on *STARZ!*

Le Passé
2013, Drama, PG-13
Bérénice Bejo, Ali Mosaffa.
July 11th at 2:25a on *STARZ!*

Riddick
2013, Science Fiction, R
Vin Diesel, Karl Urban.
July 12th at 10p on *Cinemax*

Gravity
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Sandra Bullock, George Clooney.
July 12th at 8p on *HBO*

Lee Daniels' The Butler
2013, Historical Drama, PG-13
Forest Whitaker, Oprah Winfrey.
July 13th at 6:45p on *Showtime*

Chastity Bites
2013, Comedy, NR
Allison Scagliotti, Francia Raisa.
July 17th at 2:15p on *Showtime*

Austenland
2013, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Keri Russell, JJ Feild.
July 18th at 9p on *STARZ!*

Man of Steel
2013, Action, PG-13
Henry Cavill, Amy Adams.
July 19th at 10p on *Cinemax*

The Internship
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Vince Vaughn, Owen Wilson.
July 19th at 8p on *HBO*

The Power of Few
2013, Suspense, R
Christopher Walken, Christian Slater.
July 19th at 4:05a on *Showtime*

After Earth
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Jaden Smith, Will Smith.
July 20th at 8p on *Encore*

The Newburgh Sting
2014, Documentary, NR
July 21st at 9p on *HBO*

Afternoon Delight
2013, Comedy-Drama, R
Kathryn Hahn, Juno Temple.
July 25th at 9p on *STARZ!*

Pacific Rim
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Charlie Hunnam, Diego Klattenhoff.
July 26th at 10p on *Cinemax*

Prowl
2010, Horror, R
Ruta Gedmintas, Joshua Bowman.
July 26th at 3:05a on *HBO*

Seconds Apart
2011, Horror, R
Orlando Jones, Gary Entin.
July 26th at 4:30a on *HBO*

Getaway
2013, Action, PG-13
Ethan Hawke, Selena Gomez.
July 26th at 8p on *HBO*

White House Down
2013, Action, PG-13
Channing Tatum, Jamie Foxx.
July 27th at 8p on *Encore*

Love Child
2014, Documentary, NR
Narrated by Alexis Rhee.
July 28th at 9p on *HBO*

The Invisible Woman
2013, Drama, R
Ralph Fiennes, Felicity Jones.
July 30th at 2:50a on *STARZ!*


----------



## armophob

POOL MASTER, THE
Premieres on ANIMAL PLANET 
6/20/14 at 9:00 PM

FUNNIEST WINS
Premieres on TBS
6/20/14 at 10:00 PM

KID PRESIDENT: DECLARATION OF AWESOME
Premieres on THE HUB
6/21/14 at 7:00 PM

MEDICAL DETECTIVES
Premieres on HEALTH
6/21/14 at 8:00 PM

STOLEN FROM THE WOMB
Premieres on LIFETIME
6/21/14 at 8:00 PM

ESCAPE ARTIST, THE
Premieres on PBS
6/22/14 at 9:00 PM

LAST SHIP, THE
Premieres on TNT
6/22/14 at 9:00 PM

RISING STAR
Premieres on ABC
6/22/14 at 9:00 PM

FRANKENFOOD
Premieres on SPIKE TV
6/22/14 at 10:00 PM

FAT N' FURIOUS: ROLLING THUNDER
Premieres on DISCOVERY
6/23/14 at 10:00 PM

OPERATION CHANGE
Premieres on OWN
6/23/14 at 10:00 PM

CEELO GREEN'S THE GOOD LIFE
Premieres on TBS
6/23/14 at 10:30 PM

ABBY'S STUDIO RESCUE
Premieres on LIFETIME
6/24/14 at 9:00 PM

BOTCHED
Premieres on E!
6/24/14 at 9:00 PM

MOTOR CITY MASTERS
Premieres on TRUTV
6/24/14 at 10:00 PM

TYRANT
Premieres on FX
6/24/14 at 10:00 PM

YOUNG & HUNGRY
Premieres on ABC FAMILY 
6/25/14 at 8:00 PM

MYSTERY GIRLS
Premieres on ABC FAMILY
6/25/14 at 8:30 PM

MILLION DOLLAR LISTING: MIAMI
Premieres on BRAVO
6/25/14 at 9:00 PM

TAXI BROOKLYN
Premieres on NBC
6/25/14 at 10:01 PM

CREATIVE GALAXY
Premieres on AMAZON
6/27/14 at 12:01 AM

ZAPPED
Premieres on DISNEY
6/27/14 at 8:00 PM

GIRL MEETS WORLD
Premieres on DISNEY
6/27/14 at 9:45 PM

OUTLAW PROPHET: WARREN JEFFS
Premieres on LIFETIME
6/28/14 at 8:00 PM

WHEN SPARKS FLY
Premieres on HALLMARK
6/28/14 at 9:00 PM

BUYING NAKED
Premieres on TLC
6/28/14 at 10:00 PM

RECKLESS
Premieres on CBS
6/29/14 at 9:00 PM

ANCIENT IMPOSSIBLE
Premieres on H2
6/29/14 at 10:00 PM

VICIOUS
Premieres on PBS
6/29/14 at 10:30 PM

BIKER BATTLEGROUND PHOENIX
Premieres on HISTORY
7/1/14 at 10:00 PM

MAN FINDS FOOD
Premieres on TRAVEL
7/2/14 at 9:00 PM

AMERICAN GRILLED
Premieres on TRAVEL
7/2/14 at 10:00 PM

KILLING DADDY
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/5/14 at 8:00 PM

MY DYSFUNCTIONAL FAMILY
Premieres on CMT
7/5/14 at 10:00 PM

'90S, THE: THE LAST GREAT DECADE
Premieres on NGC
7/6/14 at 9:00 PM

7D, THE
Premieres on DISNEY XD
7/7/14 at 10:00 AM

MARRIED AT FIRST SIGHT
Premieres on FYI
7/8/14 at 9:00 PM

FINDING CARTER
Premieres on MTV
7/8/14 at 10:00 PM

RESTAURANT STARTUP
Premieres on CNBC 
7/8/14 at 10:00 PM

ROWHOUSE SHOWDOWN
Premieres on FYI
7/9/14 at 9:00 PM

MANSION HUNTERS
Premieres on REELZ
7/9/14 at 10:00 PM

TINY HOUSE NATION
Premieres on FYI
7/9/14 at 10:00 PM

CELEBRITY DAMAGE CONTROL
Premieres on REELZ
7/10/14 at 10:00 PM

PAWNOGRAPHY
Premieres on HISTORY
7/10/14 at 10:00 PM

WORLD FOOD CHAMPIONSHIPS
Premieres on FYI
7/10/14 at 10:00 PM

SNACK-OFF
Premieres on MTV
7/10/14 at 10:30 PM

CHILLING VISIONS: 5 STATES OF FEAR
Premieres on CHILLER
7/11/14 at 9:00 PM

ALMIGHTY JOHNSONS
Premieres on SYFY 
7/11/14 at 10:00 PM

PRESUMED DEAD IN PARADISE
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/12/14 at 8:00 PM

GAME OF CROWNS
Premieres on BRAVO
7/13/14 at 9:15 PM

LONE STAR LADY
Premieres on A&E
7/13/14 at 10:00 PM

BITE THIS WITH NADIA G
Premieres on COOKING
7/14/14 at 10:00 PM

MATADOR
Premieres on EL REY
7/15/14 at 9:00 PM

UNDERGROUND BBQ CHALLENGE
Premieres on TRAVEL
7/15/14 at 9:00 PM

BORN TO STYLE
Premieres on FYI
7/15/14 at 10:00 PM

SORRENTINOS, THE
Premieres on TVGN
7/15/14 at 10:00 PM

DIVIDE, THE
Premieres on WE
7/16/14 at 9:00 PM

VIRGIN TERRITORY
Premieres on MTV
7/16/14 at 11:00 PM

DATING NAKED
Premieres on VH1
7/17/14 at 9:00 PM

#CANDIDLYNICOLE
Premieres on VH1
7/17/14 at 10:00 PM

SATISFACTION
Premieres on USA
7/17/14 at 10:00 PM

EXPECTING AMISH
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/19/14 at 8:00 PM

FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE
Premieres on HALLMARK
7/19/14 at 9:00 PM

GUILTY AT 17
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/20/14 at 7:00 PM

SOUNDCLASH
Premieres on VH1
7/23/14 at 9:00 PM

BAPS
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/23/14 at 10:00 PM

GOOD GRIEF
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/23/14 at 11:00 PM

ANNEDROIDS
Premieres on AMAZON
7/25/14 at 12:01 AM

CHOKING GAME, THE
Premieres on LIFETIME
7/26/14 at 8:00 PM

MEMORY BOOK, THE
Premieres on HMC
7/26/14 at 9:00 PM

EPIC MEAL EMPIRE
Premieres on FYI
7/26/14 at 10:00 PM

BIG TIME RV
Premieres on TRAVEL
7/27/14 at 8:00 PM

ICE LAKE REBELS
Premieres on ANIMAL PLANET
7/27/14 at 10:00 PM

MANHATTAN
Premieres on WGN
7/27/14 at 10:00 PM

PENN & TELLER: FOOL US
Premieres on THE CW
7/30/14 at 8:00 PM

SHARKNADO 2: THE SECOND ONE
Premieres on SYFY
7/30/14 at 9:00 PM

HONORABLE WOMAN, THE
Premieres on SUNDANCE
7/31/14 at 10:00 PM

DAVID TUTERA'S CELEBRATIONS
Premieres on WE
8/1/14 at 9:00 PM

BACHELOR IN PARADISE
Premieres on ABC
8/4/14 at 8:00 PM

PARTNERS
Premieres on FX
8/4/14 at 9:00 PM

JERSEY BELLE
Premieres on BRAVO
8/4/14 at 10:00 PM

CELEBRITY LEGACIES
Premieres on REELZ
8/5/14 at 10:00 PM

TOP CHEF DUELS
Premieres on BRAVO
8/6/14 at 10:00 PM

GARFUNKEL & OATES
Premieres on IFC
8/7/14 at 10:00 PM

SEVEN DEADLY SINS
Premieres on SHOWTIME
8/7/14 at 11:00 PM

JONAH FROM TONGA
Premieres on HBO
8/8/14 at 10:00 PM

KNICK, THE
Premieres on CINEMAX
8/8/14 at 10:00 PM

HUMAN RESOURCES
Premieres on PIVOT
8/8/14 at 10:30 PM

OUTLANDER
Premieres on STARZ
8/9/14 at 9:00 PM

STRANDED IN PARADISE
Premieres on HALLMARK
8/9/14 at 9:00 PM

GYM RESCUE
Premieres on SPIKE TV
8/10/14 at 9:00 PM

LEGENDS
Premieres on TNT
8/13/14 at 9:00 PM

WEDDING PLANNER MYSTERY
Premieres on HMC
8/16/14 at 9:00 PM

ATLANTA EXES
Premieres on VH1
8/18/14 at 9:30 PM

WIZARD WARS
Premieres on SYFY
8/19/14 at 10:00 PM

BOJACK HORSEMAN
Premieres on NETFLIX
8/22/14 at 12:01 AM

BREATHLESS
Premieres on PBS
8/24/14 at 9:00 PM

MY BOYFRIEND'S DOGS
Premieres on HALLMARK
9/6/14 at 9:00 PM

DELIVERANCE CREEK
Premieres on LIFETIME
9/13/14 at 8:00 PM

ROOSEVELTS, THE: AN INTIMATE HISTORY
Premieres on PBS
9/14/14 at 8:00 PM

ON PAPER
Premieres on HALLMARK
9/20/14 at 9:00 PM

LIFE ON THE REEF
Premieres on PBS
9/24/14 at 10:00 PM

MAKERS
Premieres on PBS
9/30/14 at 9:00 PM

BAD JUDGE
Premieres on NBC
10/2/14 at 9:00 PM

A TO Z
Premieres on NBC
10/2/14 at 9:30 PM

CONSTANTINE
Premieres on NBC
10/24/14 at 10:00 PM

DEATH COMES TO PEMBERLEY
Premieres on PBS
10/26/14 at 9:00 PM

MCCARTHYS, THE
Premieres on CBS
10/30/14 at 9:31 PM

ANGEL ON MY TREE
Premieres on HALLMARK
11/1/14 at 8:00 PM

NORTHPOLE
Premieres on HALLMARK
11/15/14 at 8:00 PM

STATE OF AFFAIRS
Premieres on NBC
11/17/14 at 10:00 PM

PETER PAN LIVE!
Premieres on NBC
12/4/14 at 8:00 PM

ALLEGIANCE
Premieres on NBC
2/5/15 at 10:00 PM

AD: AFTER THE BIBLE
Premieres on NBC
4/5/15 at 9:00 PM


----------



## phrelin

Last Tango in Halifax
Season Premier
PBS
Sunday, June 29, 2014 8:00 pm EST

Masterpiece Mystery: Endeavor
Season Premier
PBS
Sunday, June 29, 2014 9:00 pm EST

Vicious
Series Premier
PBS
Sunday, June 29, 2014 10:30 pm EST

Under the Dome
Season Premier
CBS
Monday, June 30, 2014 10:00 pm EST


----------



## armophob

To avoid double listings, Vicious and Under the dome are already added above. Scott has just not gotten them on the calendar yet


phrelin said:


> Last Tango in Halifax
> Season Premier
> PBS
> Sunday, June 29, 2014 8:00 pm EST
> 
> Masterpiece Mystery: Endeavor
> Season Premier
> PBS
> Sunday, June 29, 2014 9:00 pm EST
> 
> Vicious
> Series Premier
> PBS
> Sunday, June 29, 2014 10:30 pm EST
> 
> Under the Dome
> Season Premier
> CBS
> Monday, June 30, 2014 10:00 pm EST


----------



## phrelin

armophob said:


> To avoid double listings, Vicious and Under the dome are already added above. Scott has just not gotten them on the calendar yet


Hmm, well, generally on Friday or Saturday after I set up my recording calendar for the coming week I sometimes look to see what's on the calendar here in case I missed something. When scripted series season premiers within the next week are missing from the calendar here, I sometimes post them as a reminder.

In this case I was really concerned that the entire PBS Sunday night lineup wasn't on the calendar on Friday.

The thing is, if I miss recording a movie premier on HBO or Showtime, I can pick it up at sometime in the next month because they repeat it. Frequently for series on cable channels, they are repeated during the next week.

But in the case of a series like "Last Tango in Halifax" on PBS, in most areas the episodes aren't repeated though sometime in the future they might be available for streaming for a small fee.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> *July Season Premiers*
> 
> [...]


Added. Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> *Movie Premieres*
> [...]


Added, Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

phrelin said:


> Hmm, well, generally on Friday or Saturday after I set up my recording calendar for the coming week I sometimes look to see what's on the calendar here in case I missed something. When scripted series season premiers within the next week are missing from the calendar here, I sometimes post them as a reminder.
> 
> In this case I was really concerned that the entire PBS Sunday night lineup wasn't on the calendar on Friday.
> 
> The thing is, if I miss recording a movie premier on HBO or Showtime, I can pick it up at sometime in the next month because they repeat it. Frequently for series on cable channels, they are repeated during the next week.
> 
> But in the case of a series like "Last Tango in Halifax" on PBS, in most areas the episodes aren't repeated though sometime in the future they might be available for streaming for a small fee.


No problem adding them again if I'm behind. I appreciate you guys posting these.

I have everything as of today. There are a few that I didn't add because they already happened.

Boy it the calendar full next month.


----------



## Supramom2000

Guys, how do or where do I access the calendar on the mobile app? I can't seem to find it!

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## inkahauts

I don't think you do. I pull up the site regular to see the calendar.


----------



## lyradd

Didn't see this on the calendar:

ESCAPING ALASKA (TLC)
Premieres Sunday, July 27, 9PM EST


----------



## Scott Kocourek

lyradd said:


> Didn't see this on the calendar:
> 
> ESCAPING ALASKA (TLC)
> Premieres Sunday, July 27, 9PM EST


Added, thanks!


----------



## Kentstater

Nature's Weirdest
BBC America
July 22nd 8:00 PM
(look for the handsome fella talking about vomit on the ad)


----------



## armophob

*August Season Premieres*

MASTERS OF ILLUSION
Aug. 1st at 8 pm Premieres on CW

CURVY GIRLS BRIDAL
Aug. 1st at 10 pm Premieres on TLC

HELL ON WHEELS
Aug. 2nd at 9 pm Premieres on AMC

GATOR BOYS
Aug. 3rd at 7 pm Premieres on APL

WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?
Aug. 6th at 9 pm Premieres on TLC

WEIR ON WEIR
Aug. 7th at 10 pm Premieres on CNN

FRANKLIN & BASH
Aug. 13th at 10 pm Premieres on TNT

WINGMEN
Aug. 16th at 10 pm Premieres on OWN

RACHAEL VS. GUY KIDS COOKOFF
Aug. 17th at 8 pm Premieres on FOOD

THE GREAT FOOD TRUCK RACE
Aug. 17th at 9 pm Premieres on FOOD

AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL
Aug. 22nd at 9 pm Premieres on CW


----------



## armophob

August Movies

Where the Trail Ends
2012, Documentary, NR
On *STARZ! *Aug. 1st at 2:15a

Enemies Closer
2013, Action, R
Jean-Claude Van Damme, Tom Everett Scott.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 1st at 12:45a

Enemies Closer
2013, Action, R
Jean-Claude Van Damme, Tom Everett Scott.
On *Showtime *Aug. 1st at 4:45a

Coffee Town
2013, Comedy, NR
Glenn Howerton, Steve Little.
On *HBO* Aug. 2nd at 11:30a

Kick-Ass 2
2013, Action, R
Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Christopher Mintz-Plasse.
On *HBO* Aug. 2nd at 8p

The World's End
2013, Comedy, R
Simon Pegg, Nick Frost.
On *HBO* Aug. 2nd at 1a

The Kings of Summer
2013, Comedy, R
Nick Robinson, Gabriel Basso.
On *Showtime *Aug. 2nd at 9p

In the Blood
2014, Action, R
Gina Carano, Cam Gigandet.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 5th at 12:40a

Crawlspace
2013, Horror, NR
Jonathan Silverman, Lori Loughlin.
On *Showtime *Aug. 5th at 2:45p

The Colony
2013, Suspense, NR
Laurence Fishburne, Kevin Zegers.
On *Encore *Aug. 7th at 1p

American Hustle
2013, Comedy-Drama, R
Christian Bale, Bradley Cooper.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 8th at 9p

Rush
2013, Docudrama, R
Chris Hemsworth, Daniel Brühl.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 8th at 8p

Sexual Wish List
2014, Adult, NR
On *Cinemax *Aug. 9th at 1a

Baggage Claim
2013, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Paula Patton, Derek Luke.
On *HBO* Aug. 9th at 8:15p

Red 2
2013, Action, PG-13
Bruce Willis, John Malkovich.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 9th at 7p

At Middleton
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Andy Garcia, Vera Farmiga.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 15th at 9p

Escape Plan
2013, Action, R
Sylvester Stallone, Arnold Schwarzenegger.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 15th at 8p

2 Guns
2013, Action, R
Denzel Washington, Mark Wahlberg.
On *HBO* Aug. 16th at 8p

R.I.P.D.
2013, Action, PG-13
Jeff Bridges, Ryan Reynolds.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 16th at 7:20p

Planes
2013, Comedy, PG
Voices of Dane Cook, Stacy Keach.
On *Encore *Aug. 17th at 8p

Captivated: The Trials of Pamela Smart
2014, Documentary, NR
On *HBO* Aug. 18th at 9p

Blue Caprice
2013, Crime Drama, R
Isaiah Washington, Tequan Richmond.
On *Showtime *Aug. 20th at 8p

Spark: A Burning Man Story
2013, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime *Aug. 21st at 8p

Kill Your Darlings
2013, Drama, R
Daniel Radcliffe, David Cross.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 22nd at 9p

Fast & Furious 6
2013, Action, PG-13
Vin Diesel, Paul Walker.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 22nd at 7:45p

Veronica Mars
2014, Crime Drama, PG-13
Kristen Bell, Jason Dohring.
On *HBO* Aug. 23rd at 8p

We're the Millers
2013, Comedy, R
Jennifer Aniston, Jason Sudeikis.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 23rd at 7:05p

The Lone Ranger
2013, Western, PG-13
Johnny Depp, Armie Hammer.
On *Encore *Aug. 24th at 8p

The Book Thief
2013, Historical Drama, PG-13
Geoffrey Rush, Emily Watson.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 25th at 8a

Raze
2013, Action, R
Zoe Bell, Rachel Nichols.
On *Showtime *Aug. 26th at 2:35a

Stalingrad
2013, Action, R
Pyotr Fyodorov, Thomas Kretschmann.
On *STARZ! *Aug. 28th at 5:15a

Prisoners
2013, Suspense, R
Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhaal.
On *Cinemax *Aug. 29th at 5:20p

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug
2013, Fantasy, PG-13
Ian McKellen, Martin Freeman.
On *HBO* Aug. 30th at 8p


----------



## armophob

armophob said:


> For Directv users;
> 
> Use 7 in place of Seven when searching.
> 
> Scott, you may want to change the calendar to reflect that.
> 
> SEVEN DEADLY SINS
> Series Premiere on SHOWTIME
> 6/19/14 at 11:00 PM


This applies as well for the now 7Aug date


----------



## armophob

*SEPTEMBER PREMIERES*

UTOPIA
PREMIERES Sep. 7th at 8 pm on FOX

HELL'S KITCHEN
PREMIERES Sep. 10th at 8 pm on FOX

THE BIGGEST LOSER
PREMIERES Sep. 11th at 8 pm on NBC

AMERICAN DAD
PREMIERES Sep. 14th at 9 pm on FOX

DANCING WITH THE STARS
PREMIERES Sep. 15th at 8 pm on ABC

NEW GIRL
PREMIERES Sep. 16th at 9 pm on FOX

THE MINDY PROJECT
PREMIERES Sep. 16th at 9:30 pm on FOX

RED BAND SOCIETY
PREMIERES Sep. 17th at 9 pm on FOX

MADAM SECRETARY
PREMIERES Sep. 21st at 8 pm on CBS

THE GOOD WIFE
PREMIERES Sep. 21st at 9 pm on CBS

THE BIG BANG THEORY
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at8 pm on CBS

THE VOICE
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 8 pm on NBC

GOTHAM
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 8 pm on FOX

SCORPION
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 9 pm on CBS

SLEEPY HOLLOW
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 9 pm on FOX

FOREVER
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 10 pm on ABC

THE BLACKLIST
PREMIERES Sep. 22nd at 10:01 pm on NBC

NCIS
PREMIERES Sep. 23rd at 8 pm on CBS

NCIS: NEW ORLEANS
PREMIERES Sep. 23rd at 9 pm on CBS

MARVEL'S AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D.
PREMIERES Sep. 23rd at 9 pm on ABC

CHICAGO FIRE
PREMIERES Sep. 23rd at 10:01 pm on NBC

SURVIVOR
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 8 pm on CBS

THE MYSTERIES OF LAURA
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 8 pm on NBC

THE MIDDLE
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 8 pm on ABC

MODERN FAMILY
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 9 pm on ABC

BLACK-ISH
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 9:30 pm on ABC

NASHVILLE
PREMIERES Sep. 24th at 10 pm on ABC

BONES
PREMIERES Sep. 25th at 8 pm on FOX

SCANDAL
PREMIERES Sep. 25th at 9 pm on ABC

PARENTHOOD
PREMIERES Sep. 25th at 10 pm on NBC

HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER
PREMIERES Sep. 25th at 10 pm on ABC

THE AMAZING RACE
PREMIERES Sep. 26th at 8 pm on CBS

SHARK TANK
PREMIERES Sep. 26th at 8 pm on ABC

ONCE UPON A TIME
PREMIERES Sep. 28th at 8 pm on ABC

BROOKLYN NINE-NINE
PREMIERES Sep. 28th at 8:30 pm on FOX

CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION
PREMIERES Sep. 28th at 10 pm on CBS

REVENGE
PREMIERES Sep. 28th at 10 pm on ABC

MOM
PREMIERES Sep. 29th at 8:30 pm on CBS

NCIS: LOS ANGELES
PREMIERES Sep. 29th at 10 pm on CBS

SELFIE
PREMIERES Sep. 30th at 8 pm on ABC

MANHATTAN LOVE STORY
PREMIERES Sep. 30th at 8:30 pm on ABC


----------



## armophob

*September Movies*

StreetDance 2
2012, Drama, NR
Tom Conti, Falk Hentschel.
On *Showtime* Sep. 1st at 4:30p

About Time
2013, Romance-Comedy, R
Domhnall Gleeson, Rachel McAdams.
On *HBO *Sep. 2nd at 11:30p

Jayne Mansfield's Car
2012, Drama, R
Robert Duvall, John Hurt.
On *Encore* Sep. 2nd at 8:55a

Half of a Yellow Sun
2013, Drama, R
Thandie Newton, Chiwetel Ejiofor.
On *STARZ! * Sep. 3rd at 1:45a

Jewtopia
2012, Romance-Comedy, NR
Joel David Moore, Ivan Sergei.
On *STARZ! *Sep. 3rd at 8:05a

Closed Circuit
2013, Suspense, R
Eric Bana, Rebecca Hall.
On *HBO *Sep. 4th at 4a

I Am Divine
2012, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Sep. 4th at 8:30p

Runner Runner
2013, Drama, R
Ben Affleck, Justin Timberlake.
On *HBO *Sep. 5th at Mid.

Saving Mr. Banks
2013, Docudrama, PG-13
Emma Thompson, Tom Hanks.
On *STARZ! *Sep. 5th at 9p

Exorcismus
2010, Horror, NR
Sophie Vavasseur, Richard Felix.
On *Showtime* Sep. 5th at 2:30p

Grudge Match
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Robert De Niro, Sylvester Stallone.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 5th at 8p

12 Years a Slave
2013, Historical Drama, R
Chiwetel Ejiofor, Michael Fassbender.
On *HBO *Sep. 6th at 8p

Enough Said
2013, Romance-Comedy, PG-13
Julia Louis-Dreyfus, James Gandolfini.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 6th at 7:25p

Stacked Racks From Mars
2014, Adult, NR
Erika Jordan, Beverly Lynne.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 6th at Mid.

Ender's Game
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Harrison Ford, Asa Butterfield.
On *HBO *Sep. 10th at 10:30a

A Birder's Guide to Everything
2013, Comedy-Drama, PG-13
Kodi Smit-McPhee, Ben Kingsley.
On *STARZ! *Sep. 12th at 9p

Adult World
2013, Comedy, R
Emma Roberts, John Cusack.
On *Showtime* Sep. 12th at 9p

The Legend of Hercules
2014, Adventure, PG-13
Kellan Lutz, Scott Adkins.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 12th at 8:15p

Dallas Buyers Club
2013, Docudrama, R
Matthew McConaughey, Jennifer Garner.
On *HBO *Sep. 13th at 8p

Walking With Dinosaurs 3D
2013, Adventure, PG
Voices of John Leguizamo, Justin Long.
On *HBO *Sep. 13th at 8a

Fruitvale Station
2013, Docudrama, R
Michael B. Jordan, Octavia Spencer.
On *Showtime* Sep. 13th at 8p

The Wolverine
2013, Action, PG-13
Hugh Jackman, Hiroyuki Sanada.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 19th at 7:45p

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty
2013, Comedy, PG
Ben Stiller, Kristen Wiig.
On *HBO *Sep. 20th at 7p

Tim's Vermeer
2013, Documentary, PG-13
On *STARZ! *Sep. 25th at 4:55a

Glena
2013, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Sep. 25th at 8p

47 Ronin
2013, Adventure, PG-13
Keanu Reeves, Hiroyuki Sanada.
On *Cinemax* Sep. 26th at 8p

A.C.O.D.
2013, Comedy, R
Adam Scott, Richard Jenkins.
On *STARZ! *Sep. 26th at 9p

Riddick
2013, Science Fiction, R
Vin Diesel, Karl Urban.
On *HBO *Sep. 27th at 8p

The 50 Year Argument
2014, Documentary, NR
On *HBO *Sep. 29th at 9p

The Motel Life
2012, Drama, R
Emile Hirsch, Stephen Dorff.
On *Showtime* Sep. 30th at 3:35a


----------



## armophob

Intruders‎
Series Premiere Sat Aug 23rd 10p on BBCA

Sons of Anarchy
Premieres Sept. 9 at 10p on FX


----------



## armophob

Bill Maher: Live From D.C.
12 Sep at 10pm on HBO


----------



## armophob

Oct Season Premieres


CRIMINAL MINDS
Premieres Oct. 1st at 9 pm on CBS

STALKER
Premieres Oct. 1st at 10 pm on CBS

REIGN
Premieres Oct. 2nd at 9 pm on CW

BAD JUDGE
Premieres Oct. 2nd at 9 pm on NBC

GRACEPOINT
Premieres Oct. 2nd at 9 pm on FOX

A TO Z
Premieres Oct. 2nd at 9:30 pm on NBC

ON THE MENU
Premieres Oct. 3rd at 8 pm on TNT

LAST MAN STANDING
Premieres Oct. 3rd at 8 pm on ABC

AMERICA’S FUNNIEST HOME VIDEOS
Premieres Oct. 5th at 7 pm on ABC

BOB’S BURGERS
Premieres Oct. 5th at 7:30 pm on FOX

MULANEY
Premieres Oct. 5th at 9:30 pm on FOX

THE ORIGINALS
Premieres Oct. 6th at 8 pm on CW

THE FLASH
Premieres Oct. 7th at 8 pm on CW

SUPERNATURAL
Premieres Oct. 7th at 9 pm on CW

TOWN OF THE LIVING DEAD
Premieres Oct. 7th at 10 pm on SYFY

ARROW
Premieres Oct. 8th at 8 pm on CW

GHOST HUNTERS
Premieres Oct. 8th at 9 pm on SYFY

AMERICAN HORROR STORY:
FREAK SHOW
Premieres Oct. 8th at 10 pm on FX

CRISTELA
Premieres Oct. 10th at 8:30 pm on ABC

THE WALKING DEAD
Premieres Oct. 12th at 9 pm on AMC

JANE THE VIRGIN
Premieres Oct. 13th at 9 pm on CW

MARRY ME
Premieres Oct. 14th at 9:01 pm on NBC

ABOUT A BOY
Premieres Oct. 14th at 9:30 pm on NBC

NATURE
Premieres Oct. 15th at 8 pm on PBS

TRANSPORTER: THE SERIES
Premieres Oct. 18th at 9 pm on TNT

THE 100
Premieres Oct. 22nd at 9 pm on CW

GRIMM
Premieres Oct. 24th at 9 pm on NBC

CONSTANTINE
Premieres Oct. 24th at 10 pm on NBC

2 BROKE GIRLS
Premieres Oct. 27th at 8 pm on CBS

THE MILLERS
Premieres Oct. 30th at 8:31 pm on CBS

TWO AND A HALF MEN
Premieres Oct. 30th at 9:01 pm on CBS

THE MCCARTHYS
Premieres Oct. 30th at 9:30 pm on CBS

ELEMENTARY
Premieres Oct. 30th at 10 pm on CBS


----------



## Supramom2000

Thank you Armophob!


----------



## armophob

Oct Movies

Mistaken for Strangers
2013, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Oct. 3rd at 9p

Gravity
2013, Science Fiction, PG-13
Sandra Bullock, George Clooney.
On *Cinemax *Oct. 3rd at 8:25p

About Last Night
2014, Romance-Comedy, R
Kevin Hart, Michael Ealy.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 3rd at 9p

Ride Along
2014, Comedy, PG-13
Ice Cube, Kevin Hart.
On *HBO* Oct. 4th at 8:15p

The Counselor
2013, Suspense, R
Michael Fassbender, Penélope Cruz.
On *Cinemax *Oct. 4th at 7p

Sleeping With the Fishes
2013, Comedy, NR
Steven Strait, Ana Ortiz.
On *HBO* Oct. 7th at 10:15a

A Single Shot
2013, Suspense, R
Sam Rockwell, William H. Macy.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 10th at 9p

Her
2013, Comedy-Drama, R
Joaquin Phoenix, Amy Adams.
On *Cinemax *Oct. 10th at 7:45p

Delivery Man
2013, Comedy, PG-13
Vince Vaughn, Chris Pratt.
On *Showtime* Oct. 11th at 9p

Rush
2013, Docudrama, R
Chris Hemsworth, Daniel Brühl.
On *HBO* Oct. 11th at 8p

Ping Pong Summer
2014, Comedy, NR
Marcello Conte, Judah Friedlander.
On *Showtime* Oct. 15th at 7:15p

Before Midnight
2013, Romance, R
Ethan Hawke, Julie Delpy.
On *Encore* Oct. 17th at 12:50p

The Monuments Men
2014, Historical Drama, PG-13
George Clooney, Matt Damon.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 17th at 9p

Non-Stop
2014, Action, PG-13
Liam Neeson, Julianne Moore.
On *Cinemax *Oct. 17th at 8:10p

The Face of Love
2013, Drama, PG-13
Annette Bening, Ed Harris.
On *Showtime* Oct. 17th at 6:25p

The Best Man Holiday
2013, Comedy-Drama, R
Morris Chestnut, Taye Diggs.
On *Cinemax *Oct. 18th at 6:50p

Lone Survivor
2013, War, R
Mark Wahlberg, Taylor Kitsch.
On *HBO* Oct. 18th at 8p

Thor: The Dark World
2013, Action, PG-13
Chris Hemsworth, Natalie Portman.
On *Encore* Oct. 19th at 8p

Private Violence
2014, Documentary, NR
On *HBO* Oct. 20th at 9p

The Lunchbox
2013, Drama, PG
Irrfan Khan, Nimrat Kaur.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 23rd at 9:55a

Leave the World Behind
2014, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Oct. 24th at 9p

The Best Offer
2013, Drama, R
Jim Sturgess, Geoffrey Rush.
On *Showtime* Oct. 24th at 12:15p

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters
2013, Adventure, PG
Logan Lerman, Brandon T. Jackson.
On *HBO* Oct. 25th at 8p

Elysium
2013, Science Fiction, R
Matt Damon, Jodie Foster.
On *Encore* Oct. 26th at 8p

Hollidaysburg
2014, Comedy, NR
Rachel Keller, Tobin Mitnick.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 27th at 10p

Not Cool
2014, Comedy, NR
Shane Dawson, Cherami Leigh.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 28th at 10p

Bronx Obama
2013, Documentary, NR
On *Showtime* Oct. 29th at 7:30p

Jodorowsky's Dune
2013, Documentary, PG-13
On *STARZ!* Oct. 30th at 6a

The Raid 2: Berandal
2014, Action, R
Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 30th at 3:25a

Reasonable Doubt
2014, Suspense, R
Dominic Cooper, Samuel L. Jackson.
On *STARZ!* Oct. 31st at 9p


----------



## armophob

Your welcome.
And now the return of the Word Doc.

Scott and I have been talking over a calendar solution. But in the meantime I am going back to the Word Doc.

View attachment 25392



Supramom2000 said:


> Thank you Armophob!


----------



## armophob

After a short hiatus, the DBS Calendar is now updated again.
Same as before, if you see anything missing or incorrect, just post it here.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> After a short hiatus, the DBS Calendar is now updated again.
> Same as before, if you see anything missing or incorrect, just post it here.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for taking this on.  Others offered but you offered first.


----------



## Jaspear

Outlander Midseason Premiere

April 4, 2015

Starz


----------



## Laxguy

I received 102 notices yesterday!


----------



## armophob

That is going to happen near the end of every month for the next month's updates.
You might want to edit your Calendar update emails, and just keep this thread as a notify.
I will post every time I make a Calendar update here.

It is up to all of you if I still post the additions I am going to add here, or just add them and post that it happened, here.
Let me know.



Laxguy said:


> I received 102 notices yesterday!


----------



## armophob

Added

Thanks



Jaspear said:


> Outlander Midseason Premiere
> 
> April 4, 2015
> 
> Starz


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> That is going to happen near the end of every month for the next month's updates.
> You might want to edit your Calendar update emails, and just keep this thread as a notify.
> I will post every time I make a Calendar update here.
> 
> It is up to all of you if I still post the additions I am going to add here, or just add them and post that it happened, here.
> Let me know.


First, thanks for your service, efforts, etc. My own druthers would be a notice that the updates have been added, rather than a notice for each one. 
What I'd really like: a customized list of just the shows I will like..... You are psychic, no?? 

Again, thanks for your service!


----------



## armophob

November and beyond updated, as well as some October updates including today


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, received them all. Sorry to be thick, but I'd like to get one notice, not a hundred, so how do I do that?


----------



## Drucifer

I rather have the Reminder Notices schedule 10-days before it airs.


----------



## Drucifer

You have . . . .

WHALE, THE: REVENGE FROM THE DEEP
On ANIMAL PLANET 11/26/14 at 9:00 PM

in October


----------



## armophob

Fixed it, Thanks


Drucifer said:


> You have . . . .
> 
> WHALE, THE: REVENGE FROM THE DEEP
> On ANIMAL PLANET 11/26/14 at 9:00 PM
> 
> in October


----------



## oldschoolecw

'Better Call Saul' to Premiere Sunday, February 8 at 10PM on AMC
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2014/11/20/better-call-saul-to-premiere-sunday-february-8-at-10pm/330100/


----------



## armophob

December updates added


----------



## Laxguy

I'd still like to receive but one notice when the updates occur. Is this not possible??


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> I'd still like to receive but one notice when the updates occur. Is this not possible??


Don't mind that as much as there are no schedule reminders before a program is aired.


----------



## armophob

I just fill in the info. Each entry has to be added one at a time.
If you set your reminders to this thread and not the calendar itself, you will be notified that I made a change to the calendar.



Laxguy said:


> I'd still like to receive but one notice when the updates occur. Is this not possible??


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> I just fill in the info. Each entry has to be added one at a time.
> If you set your reminders to this thread and not the calendar itself, you will be notified that I made a change to the calendar.


Thanks. Makes sense, and thanks for your service, too!


----------



## armophob

Last minute addition for tonight


----------



## Jaspear

As per "RunnerFL" in the Gracepoint thread,

Broadchurch Season Two

Wednesday, February 4, 10:00 PM

BBC America


----------



## armophob

Added and also the January updates


Jaspear said:


> Broadchurch


----------



## armophob

Helix
premieres Jan 16 @ 10p on SYFY


----------



## armophob

*Marvel's Agent Carter*
ABC on _Tuesday_, January 6 at 8:00 p.


----------



## armophob

February updates added


----------



## armophob

If anyone has a better FX or AMC(tv) new programming or new season start date links let me know. I don't seem to get those with the links I use.


----------



## yosoyellobo

12 Monkeys third episode Cassandra Comlex is avalable on demand.


----------



## Drew2k

yosoyellobo said:


> 12 Monkeys third episode Cassandra Comlex is avalable on demand.


Just for today only, though, Saturday 1/24 ...

Then it will be removed from On Demand and will return after the next regulary scheduled episode "broadcast".


----------



## armophob

SNL 40th Anniversary Special‎
Sunday Feb 15 8pm on NBC


----------



## armophob

March updates added


----------



## armophob

Marvel Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
On ABC 3 Mar


----------



## armophob

Update:
GOING CLEAR: SCIENTOLOGY AND THE PRISON OF BELIEF
2015, Documentary, NR
On HBO Mar. 29th at 9p


----------



## gary s

It would be nice if in the calendar with movies and regular television series or progams, one was in capital letters and the other was in small letters like it used to be, I think.


----------



## armophob

I appreciate that. And the sources I get the the new updates from determine that.
I confess that I copy and paste the entries.
Sorry to pull back the curtain on that.
I do not hand type a month's worth of programming.
If you want to be a source that provides me with case sensitive updates then I welcome it.
Post them and I will correct them.



gary s said:


> It would be nice if in the calendar with movies and regular television series or progams, one was in capital letters and the other was in small letters like it used to be, I think.


----------



## Laxguy

Would just *bolding one set *or another make a nicer distinction?


----------



## armophob

Laxguy said:


> Would just *bolding one set *or another make a nicer distinction?


I just tried and the Title page that lists the calendar has no options.
Font and type are fixed.
Even if I paste it in Bold.
I never noticed before.


----------



## Laxguy

Oh, darn. Not the first suggestion I've made that leads nowhere! 

And, thanks for your service in doing this!

David Bott- Can any changes be made to make this simpler?


----------



## Drew2k

Laxguy said:


> David Bott- Can any changes be made to make this simpler?


You'll probably have to ask in the Forum Support forum...


----------



## armophob

Laxguy said:


> Oh, darn. Not the first suggestion I've made that leads nowhere!
> 
> And, thanks for your service in doing this!
> 
> David Bott- Can any changes be made to make this simpler?


When you open the entry, the difference between a movie is obvious because "Series Premier" suggests just that.

I spend some time stripping "Premiere" from documentary's and movies to avoid confusion from previous complaints.
(that almost caught me on the Jinx series on HBO)

Recently my dvr seems to only go out about twelve days.
So about every 10-12 days, I open all the entries in new tabs from the calendar, and then just close the tabs when I see what they are.
It works for me and even if I could tell a movie from a tv show, I probably would do the same thing to see the channel and movie actors.


----------



## armophob

April updates are in


----------



## dpeters11

Penn & Teller: Fool Us
New Season
July 6, 8 PM


----------



## armophob

Startalk
Premieres 20 Apr at 11pm on NGCHD


----------



## armophob

dpeters11 said:


> Penn & Teller: Fool Us
> New Season
> July 6, 8 PM


channel?


----------



## dpeters11

armophob said:


> channel?


Whoops. CW.


----------



## armophob

dpeters11 said:


> Whoops. CW.


done


----------



## armophob

May updates are posted


----------



## armophob

Penny Dreadful
Series Premiere May 3 10p on Showtime


----------



## yosoyellobo

Watching Wayward Pines first episode on Fox on Demand. Serie start May 14.


----------



## armophob

Already on the calendar


yosoyellobo said:


> Watching Wayward Pines first episode on Fox on Demand. Serie start May 14.


----------



## Supramom2000

Can anyone direct me on how to find the calendar from the mobile app? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Supramom2000

My local CW does not show Beauty and the Beast at all. On May 21 it shows iZombie and then a rerun of Vampire Diaries. Anyone else show it premiering?

Update - The Futon Critic shows 11 Jun.


----------



## armophob

Supramom2000 said:


> My local CW does not show Beauty and the Beast at all. On May 21 it shows iZombie and then a rerun of Vampire Diaries. Anyone else show it premiering?
> 
> Update - The Futon Critic shows 11 Jun.


Moved it.


----------



## armophob

June Calendar updates are posted


----------



## armophob

3AM
Series Premiere 28 May on Showtime at 11:59PM

DARK MATTER
Series Premiere on SYFY 12 Jun at 10:00 PM

BATTLEBOTS
Series Premiere on ABC 21 Jun at 9:00 PM

THE BRINK
Series Premiere on HBO 21 Jun at 10:30 PM

MR. ROBOT
Series Premiere on USA 24 Jun at 10:00 PM

BOOM!
Series premiere on FOX 25 Jun at 8:00 PM

HUMANS
Series Premiere on AMC 28 Jun at 9:00 PM

DATES
Series Premiere on THE CW 9 Jul at 9:00 PM

SEX & DRUGS & ROCK & ROLL
Series Premiere on FX 16 Jul at 10:00 PM


All added


----------



## yosoyellobo

The Whispers tonight at 10 on ABC. Science Friction looks like it might be interesting.


----------



## armophob

July updates added


----------



## TheRatPatrol

New Mythbusters tonight, according to the guide data.


----------



## armophob

August updates added.


----------



## lyradd

1. For those of you that watched Dangerous Grounds on the Travel Channel, it's apparently been renamed to Uncommon Grounds,

Uncommon Grounds
Mon Sept. 14
Travel Channel


2. For those of you that watched APB with Troy Dunn on TNT, he has a new show...

"Last Hope with Troy Dunn" Starring Real-Life Missing Persons Expert and Author Troy Dunn - Brand-New Up Original Series Exclusively Premieres on Thursday, September 10 at 9 PM EDT". It's on the UP channel. I didn't know there was an UP channel...it's 338 DirecTV and 188 Dish.


----------



## armophob

Continuum
Premieres Aug. 21st at 5am on SYFY


----------



## armophob

added


lyradd said:


> 1. For those of you that watched Dangerous Grounds on the Travel Channel, it's apparently been renamed to Uncommon Grounds,
> 
> Uncommon Grounds
> Mon Sept. 14
> Travel Channel
> 
> 2. For those of you that watched APB with Troy Dunn on TNT, he has a new show...
> 
> "Last Hope with Troy Dunn" Starring Real-Life Missing Persons Expert and Author Troy Dunn - Brand-New Up Original Series Exclusively Premieres on Thursday, September 10 at 9 PM EDT". It's on the UP channel. I didn't know there was an UP channel...it's 338 DirecTV and 188 Dish.


----------



## Supramom2000

armophob said:


> Continuum
> Premieres Aug. 21st at 5am on SYFY


What's up with that? Who's watching TV then?


----------



## phrelin

Supramom2000 said:


> What's up with that? Who's watching TV then?


The nice folks at the Syfy website say Sept 11 at 11/10c for the new season, however they are running reruns for those who are up at that 5 am hour watching TV.


----------



## Supramom2000

Thanks Phrelin!


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> The nice folks at the Syfy website say Sept 11 at 11/10c for the new season, however they are running reruns for those who are up at that 5 am hour watching TV.





Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks Phrelin!


Corrected.
Thanks.


----------



## armophob

September updates added.
Some last minute August updates as well.


----------



## toobs

When does the new season of 60 Minutes start, after Labor Day?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ken Burns has updated _The Civil War_ with HD (UHD master, actually) images and PBS is rebroadcasting starting Sept. 7.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## armophob

Tom Robertson said:


> Ken Burns has updated _The Civil War_ with HD (UHD master, actually) images and PBS is rebroadcasting starting Sept. 7.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


Makes it easier if you can post in the 2-4 line format so I can copy and paste it in the calander.
Name
channel, time, and date

Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson

armophob said:


> Makes it easier if you can post in the 2-4 line format so I can copy and paste it in the calander.
> Name
> channel, time, and date
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, will do next time. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## armophob

The Late Show
Premiers on CBS Sep 8 at 11pm


----------



## dogs31

Cake Boss
Season 7 September 8th
8 pm 
TLC


----------



## armophob

added above


----------



## dogs31

Marvel's Agents Of SHIELD
September 29th
9 PM
ABC


----------



## armophob

dogs31 said:


> Marvel's Agents Of SHIELD
> September 29th
> 9 PM
> ABC


Yep, already on the calender


----------



## coolman302003

HOMELAND
Premiers Oct. 4th at 9 PM on Showtime

THE AFFAIR
Premiers Oct. 4th at 10 PM on Showtime

SHAMELESS
Premiers Jan. 17th at 9 PM on Showtime

BILLIONS

Series Premiers Jan. 17th at 10 PM on Showtime

Press Release: SHOWTIME ANNOUNCES WINTER PREMIERE DATE FOR BILLIONS AND SHAMELESS


----------



## armophob

Above added and October updates


----------



## armophob

Amy Schuner: Live at the Apollo
On HBO 17 Oct at 10pm


----------



## dpeters11

Survivorman
Science Channel
November 7, 10PM


----------



## Tom Robertson

_The Librarians_
Season Premiere (2 Episodes)
TNT
November 1, 8PM

_Major Crimes_
Midseason Premiere
TNT
November 2, 9PM

_Elementary_
Season Premiere
CBS
November 5, Check local listings

_The Profit_
Midseason Premiere
CNBC
October 28, 10:30PM


----------



## Tom Robertson

_Unforgettable_
Season Premiere (New channel!)
A&E
November 27, 8PM


----------



## armophob

All above added.
November movies and tv series updated


----------



## armophob

December movies and tv series updated


----------



## armophob

January 2016 movies and tv series updated.

I am still looking for a better FX, FXX, and AMC schedule source.
If you find one, let me know.
I rely totally on accidentally glimpses of commercials as I skip them.


----------



## armophob

February 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

March 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## PokerJoker

Doesn't Blindspot return Feb. 29?


----------



## Supramom2000

PokerJoker said:


> Doesn't Blindspot return Feb. 29?


It does!! Monday. Woo hoo!


----------



## Supramom2000

Once Upon a Time and Quantico return on Sunday, 6 March.


----------



## PokerJoker

Also, the debut of Criminal Minds:Beyond Borders has apparently been delayed two weeks, to Mar. 16. Looks like CBS is using the time slot to dump episodes of CSI: Cyber.


----------



## Supramom2000

I found this link that has almost all the shows!

http://www.cinemablend.com/television/2016-Midseason-Premiere-Schedule-Dates-Returning-Shows-99687.html


----------



## armophob

Good find.
I used it to add to the calendar.
The format made it a bit of a PITA to rework.
But it does fill in the programming gaps some more.


Supramom2000 said:


> I found this link that has almost all the shows!
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/television/2016-Midseason-Premiere-Schedule-Dates-Returning-Shows-99687.html


----------



## armophob

April 2016 movies and tv series updated.
Added a few last minute March updates as well.


----------



## armophob

May 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## Rich

armophob said:


> May 2016 movies and_* tv*_ series updated.


That link took me to a Samsung site?? Turns out it took me to the Crutchfield site, sorry.

Rich


----------



## armophob

I did not post a link.
Something about this site adds links to key words.


Rich said:


> That link took me to a Samsung site?? Turns out it took me to the Crutchfield site, sorry.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich

armophob said:


> I did not post a link.
> Something about this site adds links to key words.


I think I've seen that happen a couple times. Confused me, it did.

Rich


----------



## armophob

June 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

July 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll
Series Premier at 10p on FX


----------



## armophob

August 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

last minute addition

MADtv
Premieres July 26 at 9 p.m. on The CW


----------



## lyradd

Hard Knocks: Training Camp With the Los Angeles Rams
Returns August 9 at 7pm, HBO


----------



## armophob

lyradd said:


> Hard Knocks: Training Camp With the Los Angeles Rams
> Returns August 9 at 7pm, HBO


updated


----------



## armophob

September 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## dogs31

Star Wars: The Force Awakens
September 10
9:00 pm
Starz, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Comedy, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family


----------



## armophob

Yep, already on the calendar


dogs31 said:


> Star Wars: The Force Awakens
> September 10
> 9:00 pm
> Starz, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Comedy, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family


----------



## armophob

October 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

Am I doing this for myself or is anyone else watching the calendar?
If it is just me I can stop going through the effort and time.


----------



## Supramom2000

I use it! And I appreciate your effort.


----------



## armophob

Supramom2000 said:


> I use it! And I appreciate your effort.


Ok, thanks.
It has been a busy week and I am building the November updates.
When it comes to the calendar entries it becomes tedious.
I can't tell if anyone is checking the calendar by a post count.


----------



## gpg

I check it too, and I'm sorry that I haven't taken the time to thank you for your work until now.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Ditto thanks.


----------



## armophob

I will press on then.


----------



## inkahauts

Your work is very much appreciated!


----------



## Nick

I check every post -- thank you so much!


----------



## armophob

November 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## makaiguy

armophob said:


> November 2016 movies and tv series updated.


Anybody else getting a link to BuyDig ebay page when clicking on the tv link in armophob's post? Or do I need to be looking for malware at my end?

(armophob -- guess that's more proof that people are watching your calendar stuff ...)


----------



## bmetelsky

makaiguy said:


> Anybody else getting a link to BuyDig ebay page when clicking on the tv link in armophob's post? Or do I need to be looking for malware at my end?
> 
> (armophob -- guess that's more proof that people are watching your calendar stuff ...)


I'm getting that as well.


----------



## Supramom2000

Me too. I think you can't access the calendar on a mobile link.


----------



## armophob

makaiguy said:


> Anybody else getting a link to BuyDig ebay page when clicking on the tv link in armophob's post? Or do I need to be looking for malware at my end?
> 
> (armophob -- guess that's more proof that people are watching your calendar stuff ...)


It is an irritating sub-level of this chat forum. You will find it all over if you look.
Certain key words create the look as if a link is placed and it sends you to an ad or something else.

I did not add a link to the text "tv".


----------



## makaiguy

armophob said:


> It is an irritating sub-level of this chat forum. You will find it all over if you look.
> Certain key words create the look as if a link is placed and it sends you to an ad or something else.
> 
> I did not add a link to the text "tv".


Gotcha. Thanks. (and "whew!" ....)


----------



## armophob

December 2016 movies and tv series updated.


----------



## armophob

As of now I cannot tell if the new web site format has the calendar feature.
Or if anything I entered for December is there.
I am reaching out to anyone that knows the fate of it with the new design.


----------



## lyradd

armophob said:


> As of now I cannot tell if the new web site format has the calendar feature.
> Or if anything I entered for December is there.
> I am reaching out to anyone that knows the fate of it with the new design.


I would like to know also! I asked that question on the Forum Support area. I really liked that feature and appreciate the work in keeping it updated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

armophob said:


> As of now I cannot tell if the new web site format has the calendar feature.
> Or if anything I entered for December is there.
> I am reaching out to anyone that knows the fate of it with the new design.


This question was asked in the support forum, and the best answer at the moment is this one:

http://www.dbstalk.com/community/in...ks-of-the-new-site.223559/page-2#post-3449697


----------



## armophob

I have all the data in Word format.
If there is a forum to post that in lieu of a calendar?

Sorry guys.


----------



## inkahauts

Maybe we just need a new thread each month and post the info in the first post for the month in a list and be done with it? I can't recall if that was done before or not.


----------

